# Konoha Library Popularity Poll v2



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

​
It's been three years since the  and we now have many new members, new plot developments and new characters that I think will greatly change the results of the first poll held by KBL. 

_*** If you have a request for the picture I use for the OP of a character, send me a PM and I'll most likely use it. ** *_​_*
*_
*Current Polls Open *


*Characters Eligible for Poll v2*​
[SP]
Aoda
Gamaken
Hashirama
Hinata
Hiruzen
Juubi
Kakashi
Karin
Katsuyu (?)
Kurama 
Madara
Naruto
Obito
Orochimaru
Sakura
Sasuke

[/SP]


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

*Awards*​
*Highest Average:* Zabuza [9.03]
*Lowest Average:* Taiseki [2.76]
*Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
*Most Perfect Votes:* Sasuke [207]
*Most Abysmal Votes:* Sakura [137]
*Least Abysmal Votes:* Haku & Temari [0]

*Secondary Awards*​

*Highest Rated Female:* Konan
*Highest Rated Akatusuki Member:* Kisame
*Highest Rated Jinchuriki:* Gaara
*Highest Rated Animal:* Gamabunta
*Highest Rated Bijuu:* Hachibi 
*Highest Rated Kumogakure Nin:* Kirabi
*Highest Rated Konohagakure Nin:* Jiraiya
*Highest Rated Sunagakure Nin:* Gaara
*Highest Rated Kirigakure Nin:* Zabuza
*Highest Rated Iwagakure Nin:* Deidara


*Completed Characters**

Top 10*​
 9.03 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Zabuza received 117 votes including sixty-nine 10s and two 1s. 



: 8.86 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Orochimaru received 236 votes including one hundred and thirty-seven 10s and six 1s. 



 8.818 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya received 215 votes including one-hundred and twenty-eight 10s and six 1s.



 8.752 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi received 230 votes including one-hundred and seventeen 10s and seven 1s.



 8.61 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Haku received 77 votes including thirty-one 10s and zero 1s.



 8.46 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Tobirama received 195 votes including ninety-four 10s and seven 1s. 



 8.445 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kisame received 128 votes including fifty-two 10s and four 1s. 



 8.37 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara received 127 votes including fifty 10s and five 1s.



 8.36 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kirabi received 122 votes including forty-one 10s and one 1. 



 8.24 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Madara received 272 votes including one-hundred and thirty-four 10s and seventeen 1s. 




*11-20*​
 8.13 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gai received 152 votes including sixty-one 10s and ten 1s. 



 8.13 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara received 95 votes including twenty-nine 10s and three 1s.



 8.12 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hiruzen received 142 votes including fifty-seven 10s and five 1s.



 8.07 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yahiko received 112 votes including forty-five 10s and three 1s. 



 8.06 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Konan received 145 votes including forty-one 10s and one 1. 



 8.05 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Temari received 101 votes incluing thirty-one 10s and zero 1s. 



 8.04 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata received 333 votes including one-hundred and seventy-four 10s and twenty-five 1s.



 8.01 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rock Lee received 161 votes including sixty-four 10s and eight 1s. 



 7.98 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Trollkage received 136 votes including sixty-one 10s and eight 1s. 



 7.87 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ino received 163 votes including fifty-nine 10s and three 1s.




*21-30*​
: 7.84 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sasori received 133 votes including thirty-eight 10s and three 1s. 



 7.75 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashirama received 108 votes including thirty-three 10s and five 1s.



7.62 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimimaro received 101 votes including twenty-five 10s and five 1s.



 7.61 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Teuchi received 109 votes including sixty-one 10s and sixteen 1s. 



 7.61 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chiyo received 72 votes including eighteen 10s and one 1. 



 7.57 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Onoki received 94 votes including thirteen 10s and three 1s. 



7.54 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Suigetsu received 122 votes including thirty five 10s and two 1s. 



 7.533 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gamabunta received 60 votes including nineteen 10s and one 1. 



 7.533 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hachibi received 60 votes including twelve 10s and two 1s. 



7.51 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hidan received 129 votes including forty 10s and five 1s. 





*31-40*​
 7.49 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shikaku received 83 votes including twenty-one 10s and three 1s. 



7.47 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sasuke received 439 votes including two-hundred and seven 10s and fifty-four 1s. 



 7.45 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shikamaru received 126 votes including thirty-eight 10s and seven 1s. 



 7.45 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kakuzu received 116 votes including nineteen 10s and two 1s. 



7.44 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Darui received 71 votes including thirteen 10s and two 1s. 



 7.43 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kushina received 154 votes including forty-seven 10s and nine 1s. 



 7.42 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yamato received 106 votes including thirty-two 10s and five 1s. 



 7.41 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Neji received 191 votes including fifty-two 10s and seven 1s. 



 7.38 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kabuto received 119 votes including twenty-four 10s and seven 1s. 



 7.34 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Danzo received 82 votes including eighteen 10s and five 1s. 




*41-50*​
7.29 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Tsunade received 175 votes including fifty-two 10s and thirteen 1s 



 7.21 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Tayuya received 87 votes including twenty-one 10s and one 1. 



 7.25 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Pakkun received 93 votes including twenty-eight 10s and five 1s. 



 7.23 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kurama received 134 votes including thirty-four 10s and eight 1s. 



 7.22 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shino received 121 votes including twenty-six 10s and six 1s. 



 7.2 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mei received 123 votes including nineteen 10s and six 1s. 



 7.19 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Naruto received 375 votes including one hundred and fifty-nine 10s and fifty-two 1s. 



7.18 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Enma received 82 votes including twenty-one 10s and one 1. 



 7.12 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shizune received 95 votes including twenty-one 10s and three 1s. 



 7.08 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nagato received 158 votes including forty-eight 10s and fifteen 1s. 





*51-60*​
 7.05 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dosu received 83 votes including twenty-two 10s and three 1s. 



 6.92 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hanzo received 65 votes including ten 10s and two 1s. 



 6.86 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mu received 96 votes including twelve 10s and two 1s. 



 6.86 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 TenTen received 116 votes including forty-five 10s and twelve 1s. 



 6.82 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Raikage received 107 votes including twenty-two 10s and four 1s. 



 6.78 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Asuma received 92 votes including thirteen 10s and seven 1s. 



 6.7 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sai received 113 votes including thirteen 10s and three 1s. 



 6.74 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shisui received 104 votes including thirty-three 10s and eight 1s. 



 6.66 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ibiki received 68 votes including six 10s and one 1. 



 6.61 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chouji received 67 votes including four 10s and five 1s.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

*61-70*​
 6.59 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mikoto received 108 votes including thirty-five 10s and ten 1s. 



 6.51 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Iruka received 104 votes including seventeen 10s and five 1s. 



 6.49 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Obito received 253 votes including eighty-one 10s and forty-two 1s. 



 6.49 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yagura received 72 votes including thirteen 10s and two 1s. 



 6.485 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sakumo received 101 votes including twenty 10s and five 1s. 



 6.46 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mifune received 83 votes including ten 10s and five 1s. 



 6.45 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kiba received 105 votes including twelve 10s and eight 1s. 



 6.45 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Manda received 80 votes including thirteen 10s and nine 1s. 



 6.41 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yugito received 68 votes including six 10s and two 1s. 



 6.387 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Goku received 62 votes including thirteen 10s and five 1s. 




*71-80*​
 6.33 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Raikage A received 108 total votes including ten 10s and twelve 1s. 



 6.32 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ma+Pa received 59 votes including six 10s and eight 1s. 



 6.32 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Zetsu received 75 votes including thirteen 10s and seven 1s. 



 6.311 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gamaken received 45 votes including six 10s and four 1s. 



 6.28 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Inoichi received 86 votes including six 10s and one 1. 



 6.276 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hayate received 58 votes including seven 10s and five 1s. 



: 6.265 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anko received 98 votes including eight 10s and eight 1s. 



 6.26 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Juugo received 82 votes including nine 10s and six 1s. 



 6.2 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aoba received 95 votes including 24 tens and 9 ones.



 6.149 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chomei received 54 votes including seven 10s and six 1s. 




*81-90*​
 6.11 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 TonTon received 100 votes including thirty-three 10s and sixteen 1s 



 6.04 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Samui received 112 votes including eighteen 10s and one 1 



 6.03 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Katsuyu received 72 votes including ten 10s and four 1s. 



 6.03 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Matabi received 70 votes including five 10s and two 1s. 



 6.02 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kankuro received 73 votes including three 10s and five 1s. 



 6.02 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Han received 59 votes including eight 10s and two 1s. 



 5.98 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sakura received 496 votes including one hundred and seventy-five 10s and one hundred and thirty-seven 1s. 


 
 5.97 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Omoi received 89 votes including seven 10s and five 1s. 



 5.95 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kurenai received 88 votes including six 10s and four 1s. 



 5.89 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kidomaru received 74 votes including three 10s and five 1s. 




*91-100*​
 5.88 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Utakata received 65 votes including eight 10s and three 1s. 



 5.875 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Karin received 168 votes including thirty-three 10s and twenty-eight 1s. 



 5.87 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shukaku received 54 votes including eleven 10s and two 1s. 



 5.87 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fu received 54 votes including three 10s and two 1s. 



 5.82 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mabui received 68 votes including ten 10s and two 1s. 



: 5.78 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hiashi received 88 votes including ten 10s and six 1s. 



5.72 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Izuna received 103 votes including twenty-one 10s and nine 1s. 



 5.72 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Torune received 67 votes including four 10s and nine 1s. 



 5.705 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Choza received 34 votes including one 10 and two 1s. 



 5.67 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ebisu received 49 votes including four 10s and four 1s. 




*101-110*​
 5.65 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tazuna received 51 votes including eight 10s and three 1s



 5.61 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dan received 41 votes including zero 10s and two 1s. 



 5.577 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Roshi received 78 votes including six 10s and five 1s. 



 5.576 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gamakichi received 33 votes including four 10s and three 1s. 



 5.56 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Izumo received 50 votes including five 10s and three 1s. 


 
 5.54 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Karui received 87 votes including fifteen 10s and sixteen 1s. 



 5.53 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ao received 62 votes including five 10s and three 1s.



 5.46 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rin received 136 votes including twenty-six 10s and twenty-four 1s. 



 5.45 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fu received 60 votes including eight 10s and seven 1s. 



 5.44 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kurotsuchi received 57 votes including one 10 and four 1s. 





*111-120*​
 5.43 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kokuo received 72 votes including eleven 10s and eight 1s. 



 5.387 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chojuro received 49 votes including one 10 and five 1s. 



 5.36 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Zaku received 61 votes including eleven 10s and ten 1s. 



 5.3 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kotetsu received 54 votes including two 10s and three 1s. 



 5.28 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Saiken received 71 votes including seven 10s and eleven 1s. 



 5.254 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gamahiro received 51 votes including four 10s and nine 1s. 



 5.151 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dodai received 53 votes including one 10 and four 1s. 



 5.08 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kitsuchi received 64 votes including eight 10s and ten 1s. 



 5.06 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sakon/Ukon received 71 votes including six 10s and nine 1s. 



 4.95 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Fugaku received 83 votes including eleven 10s and fifteen 1s. 




*121-130*​
 4.94 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mizuki received 109 votes including forty-one 10s and nineteen 1s. 



 4.818 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The GTS received 55 votes including eight 10s and six 1s 



 4.81 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Konohamaru received 103 votes including eight 10s and twenty-three 1s. 



 4.78 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Juubi received 101 votes including twelve 10s and twenty 1s. 



 4.78 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Rikudo received 117 votes including twenty-one 10s and thirty-seven 1s. 



 4.75 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Baki received 52 votes including two 10s and seven ones. 



 4.75 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sabu received 57 votes including eight 10s and seventeen 1s. 



 4.59 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gaara's dad received 66 votes including five 10s and ten 1s. 



 4.42 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Inari received 84 votes including seven 10s and fifteen 1s. 



 4.39 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shi received 75 votes including two 10s and thirteen 1s.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

*131-140*​
 4.2 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Isobu received 59 votes including one 10 and seven 1s. 



 3.93 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yashamaru received 57 votes including five 10s and seventeen 1s. 



 3.85  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Akatsuchi received 67 votes including one 10 and ten 1s. 



 3.86 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kin/Gin received 103 votes including three 10s and thirty-one 1s. 



 3.68 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jirobo received 71 votes including one 10 and twelve 1s. 



 3.684 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kin received 95 votes including seven 10s and twenty-five 1s. 



 3.21 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Oboros received 76 votes including five 10s and thirty-five 1s. 



 2.91 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Elders received 121 votes including nine 10s and sixty-one 1s. 



 2.76 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Taiseki received 54 votes including four 10s and thirty-two 1s.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

I know ISeeVoices started this a long time ago but I figured I'd pick it up again. I redid all of the numbers x2, so you may see some minor differences. I'll try to keep this up every week, as it should be interesting to see how some of the bigger and more drastically changed characters play out.

*Edit: The calculator I was using evidently fucked up the entire thing, so I have to redo it all longhand over the next few days. So until I delete this little message, you should ignore this entire post.

I have fixed the greens so far.
*


Ino: 5.85...................7.87...................+34.5%
Hinata: 6.22...................8.04...................+29.3%
Uchiha Fugaku: 4.03...................4.95...................+22.8%
Dosu: 6.04...................7.05...................+16.7%*
Karin: 5.33...................5.88...................+10.3%
Inoichi: 5.96...................6.28...................+5.4%
Kakashi: 8.30...................8.752...................+5.4%
Chouji: 6.31...................6.61...................+4.8%
Danzo: 7.04...................7.34...................+4.3%
Darui: 7.19...................7.44...................+3.5%
Hanzo: 6.71...................6.92...................+3.1%
Chomei: N/A...................6.149...................0%
Han: N/A...................6.02...................0%
Izuna Uchiha: N/A...................5.72...................0%
Dan: N/A...................5.61...................0%
Isobu: N/A...................4.2...................0%
Fu (Jin): N/A...................5.45...................0%
Dodai: N/A...................5.151...................0%
Juubi: N/A...................4.78...................0%
Haku: 8.62...................8.61...................--.12%
Deidara: 8.17...................8.13...................--.48%*
Kiba/Akamaru: 6.51...................6.45...................--.9%
Hiruzen Sarutobi: 8.28...................8.12...................-1.20%*
Iruka: 6.64...................6.51...................-1.98%*
Inari: 4.52...................4.42...................-2.23%*
Hidan: 7.68...................7.51...................-2.24%*
Choza: 5.85...................5.705...................-2.42%
Gaara: 8.59...................8.37...................-2.59%
Ebisu: 5.82...................5.67...................-2.61%*
Jiraiya: 9.17 ...................8.818...................-3.90%
Kimimaro: 8.01...................7.62...................-4.99%
Kidomaru: 6.21...................5.89...................-5.2%*
Karui: 5.87...................5.54...................-5.79%
Kakuzu: 7.90...................7.45...................-5.86%
Juugo: 6.65...................6.26...................-6.04%
Gamaken: 6.76...................6.311...................-6.89%*
Kabuto: 7.93...................7.38...................-7.18%
Hashirama Senju: 8.36...................7.75...................-7.57%*
Hayate: 6.84...................6.276...................-8.54%*
Hachibi: 8.16...................7.533...................-8.03%
Asuma: 7.40...................6.78...................-8.74
Chiyo: 8.43...................7.61...................-10.22%
Katsuyu: 6.74...................6.02...................-11.29%
Gamahiro: 5.90...................5.254...................-11.66%*
Gamabunta: 8.51...................7.533...................-12.22%*
Great Toad Sage: 5.52...................4.818...................-13.5%*
Kankuro: 7.01...................6.02...................-15.20%
Ibiki: 7.79...................6.66...................-15.64%*
Gamakichi: 6.75...................5.576...................-18.98%*
Izumo: 6.73...................5.56...................-19.04%*
Ma+Pa Frog: 7.72...................6.32...................-19.94%*
Aoba: 7.72...................6.2...................-21.84%
Fu (ANBU): 7.34...................5.87...................-22.26%*
Ao: 6.93...................5.53...................-22.47%*
Raikage A: 8.06...................6.33...................-24.04%
Chojuro: 6.93...................5.387...................-25.91%
Jirobo: 4.86...................3.68...................-27.6%*
Akatsuchi: 5.24...................3.85...................-30.6%
Anko: 8.58...................6.265...................-31.11%


Up to Kin.

Astericked characters are those which have done nothing between the two polls that I recall. Hashirama and Hiruzen were polled before they were rezzed. Pointless but interesting to see how things have shifted.


----------



## Kirin (Dec 7, 2012)

The list lacks Zetsu and Kurenai so far.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

Just take the original list and add any new characters; that way you won't miss anyone.

Did you add all ten of the bijuu? I don't know the names of most of them so I can't check.

I also say mindfuck everyone and have Tobi be a separate poll. A lot of people loved him before the reveal.

Anyway good luck. I don't mind tallying up scores and keeping track, but no way in hell would I undertake making 150-odd threads like this.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought of adding Tobi as well, so I'll be sure to do that. I didn't add any of the Bijuu other than Kurama, Goku, Shikaku and Hachibi.. the others never did anything, should we poll them as well as their hosts? (Which I added already: Han, Yagura, Utakata etc.)

edit: Also, I thought of copy/pasting the list, but I used the extensive character list from the naruto wiki(with over 1000 characters) to make this list and the wiki has them organized alphabetically. Thought it'd be more difficult to think of who has been introduced when and trying to enter them manually.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 7, 2012)

Hiraishin: _You should add Mansali for the lulz._ 

813: A more idiotic suggestion could not be made, Hiraishin...

Rikudou: *No, no; I think its a good idea. Quite humorous in fact. Although I'm not sure if anyone else will go for it.*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

Immortal said:


> I thought of adding Tobi as well, so I'll be sure to do that. I didn't add any of the Bijuu other than Kurama, Goku, Shikaku and Hachibi.. the others never did anything, should we poll them as well as their hosts? (Which I added already: Han, Yagura, Utakata etc.)
> 
> edit: Also, I thought of copy/pasting the list, but I used the extensive character list from the naruto wiki(with over 1000 characters) to make this list and the wiki has them organized alphabetically. Thought it'd be more difficult to think of who has been introduced when and trying to enter them manually.



The Naruto wiki also uses anime characters though. I didn't go through your list character by character, but you should be careful of that. A lot of KL-ers don't watch the anime at all.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't add a single anime-only character. That's gross.

Also, I could include the 40-year old genin and the F-you ninja. But they'd just get auto 10/10s... kinda takes away the fun because I think one of those guys would end up number 1 over Jiraiya/Kakashi/Itachi/Minato/Madara who are all capable of getting that number 1 spot.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

Immortal said:


> I didn't add a single anime-only character. That's gross.
> 
> Also, I could include the 40-year old genin and the F-you ninja. But they'd just get auto 10/10s... kinda takes away the fun because I think one of those guys would end up number 1 over Jiraiya/*Kakashi/Itachi/Minato/Madara* who are all capable of getting that number 1 spot.



None of them will get that spot.  They all have too many haters who would auto-1 without explaining why. If I recall correctly, Itachi ended up with the most votes last year, with a lot of dupes and lurkers creating accounts solely to vote on him. 

Jiraiya usually does good in polls because while he doesn't have many diehard fans, very few people hate him, so compared to other characters, he doesn't get many votes lower than a 5. You can measure the fans and the haters with a poll, but taking the average doesn't necessarily show how popular they are.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Dupes won't be counted and 1s, while they can't be done away with, will be frowned upon... is there anyway people could think of to make it so people didn't vote 10 or 1 solely just to effect the average as much as possible?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Dupes won't be counted and 1s, while they can't be done away with, will be frowned upon... is there anyway people could think of to make it so people didn't vote 10 or 1 solely just to effect the average as much as possible?



No; that really wouldn't work. No matter what you do, haters will vote the lowest possible and vice versa. While the former are far less likely to explain why they gave the character a 1, there's no way to reasonably require that people justify their votes. It's a flawed system and it will just have to be put up with.

The only option you have beyond leaving it as is, is having a second ranking system at the end that ranks characters by amount of votes. Then again, that has a potential of skewing results.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I got everyone... I also went through KBL's list and added everyone except for 1 or 2 people that I just didn't think should be added. 

Unless I'm forgetting a recent character, I think the list of characters is all set.


Should we do this alphabetically or based in categories like KBL did? Don't think it matters but I think I'll just do alphabetical.


----------



## Rios (Dec 7, 2012)

Who are those guys


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 7, 2012)

The King will win this time


----------



## Vash (Dec 7, 2012)

Sabu's time to shine!


----------



## KawaiiKyuubi (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, it's hard to stop people from voting maliciously in something like this. The best you can do is say "Don't be dicks" and hope it works.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 7, 2012)

I suggest giving each poll six options, that is, 0-5, instead of the usual 1-10. 

btw the list lacks Hanabi.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 7, 2012)

*The solution:*
Give everyone 5 votes which they can distribute to 5 characters. That eliminates negative voting. These votes won't be scores out of ten, they'll just be 5 character names. Then tally up all the votes for each character.

This means some characters won't have any scores at all. If you want everyone to give score to every character, then obviously the most polarizing ones will not be the highest scoring. That's why all successful presidential candidates are relatively centrist. Your choice what kind of result you want, popularity then go for my solution, or likeability, then go for what you already have.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Hanabi has like one panel, doens't she? lol. Don't think she deserves polling. 

And I think I've developed somewhat of a solution to the 1's and 10's thing but I'm going to keep it to myself because if it's shared, people can still screw with the polls lol.

I don't want to do that top 5 characters thing because part of this is to update KBL's amazing poll and I think this way is more accurate than that.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 7, 2012)

Contacted a mod about such an endeavor, yet?


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope, that was next on my list  hahaha


----------



## Ernie (Dec 7, 2012)

Let's start this. 

Happy to see Jiraiya won in 2010.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Alright so polling is going to start soon, is anyone against just doing the list alphabetically?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 7, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> *The solution:*
> Give everyone 5 votes which they can distribute to 5 characters. That eliminates negative voting. These votes won't be scores out of ten, they'll just be 5 character names. Then tally up all the votes for each character.
> 
> This means some characters won't have any scores at all. If you want everyone to give score to every character, then obviously the most polarizing ones will not be the highest scoring. That's why all successful presidential candidates are relatively centrist. Your choice what kind of result you want, popularity then go for my solution, or likeability, then go for what you already have.



I'd support this. Choose five favourite characters from the list of names and that's it.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

The activity that process would receive is leagues away from the activity the first popularity poll had.

I'd receive 10-20 PMs tops.


----------



## WT (Dec 7, 2012)

Why not just have the significant characters?

Who cares about someone like Akamaru or Chouji etc?


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Chouji and Akamaru are both liked by a lot of people, and the goal isn't just to find the most popular character. 

However, I'm open ears for removing some of these characters that are only in the manga for a chapter or so. Characters like Kakko, Taiseki, Toroi, Hayate, Baki etc. are not necessary if the majority thinks they should be removed. This is what the discussion is for now


----------



## Rosi (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome idea OP, missed those threads.

But why are Tobi and Obito Uchiha listed as separate characters? I get the idea and reason behind it but still, what line separates them, I mean where Tobi ends and Obito starts and vice versa? Otherwise it'll be pretty hard for voters I think.


----------



## TGM (Dec 7, 2012)

I really don't think Tobi and Obito should be counted as two separate people. :/

For that matter, I'm not convinced that Pain and Nagato should count, either. Pain is a jutsu...

Also, you listed Chomei twice.


----------



## Kirin (Dec 7, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Awesome idea OP, missed those threads.
> 
> But why are Tobi and Obito Uchiha listed as separate characters? I get the idea and reason behind it but still, what line separates them, I mean where Tobi ends and Obito starts and the other way round? Otherwise it'll be pretty hard for voters I think.



I agree. They are two sides of the same coin, to vote for one half of the character doesn't seem logical. I supposed they believe Obito was born on chapter 600 and Tobi died on 599.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

We can discuss Obito/Tobi if you'd like. When I was thinking to add Tobi, I was thinking of the goofy version before he was revealed as "Madara." 

As for Pain/Nagato, we can make that just Nagato as well, but I personally think that Pain is much cooler than Nagato. I'd personally give Pain like an 8 and Nagato like a 6 or so.


----------



## TGM (Dec 7, 2012)

If we add both Obito and Tobi, then we may as well also add the evil "embodiment of hatred" Kyuubi and the "Go Naruto!" happy-go-lucky puppy dog Kurama, since they also have different personalities and have their own fanbases. Or perhaps Naruto and Dark Naruto, though at least then, you can make the argument that Dark Naruto is a separate character.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Fair enough. If more people voice that having Obito and Tobi is stupid than vice versa, then I'll gladly remove Tobi from the list. 

Same goes for Pain and Nagato.


----------



## TGM (Dec 7, 2012)

That said, I'm all for adding Dat Clone to the list.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 7, 2012)

So when/where does this poll show up?


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh I see so you are going to take advantage of the built-in polling feature here, and also make a thread for each character, correct?

Yeah then there's no way to restrict each person to 5 votes that I can think of. This way is good too. We'll get the most palatable character, someone who hasn't been used for troll wanking .

Itachi soloes!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

The 5 votes thing wouldn't work at all, for dozens of reasons. The poll-er would be flooded with PMs initially, then drop off. People would forget who they gave points to. Minor characters would be entirely ignored. A lot of people would only vote once because their favorite is far above their other favorites. Etc...

Just stick with 1-10. It's a flawed system but all we have. 



Rainbow Dash said:


> I suggest giving each poll six options, that is, 0-5, instead of the usual 1-10.
> 
> btw the list lacks Hanabi.



I advise against adding a 0.

That would only add even more animosity and butthurt votes.

If someone hates a character that much, then they can have to decide between acknowledging their existence and giving them a 1, or not voting at all. 



TGM said:


> I really don't think Tobi and Obito should be counted as two separate people. :/
> 
> For that matter, I'm not convinced that Pain and Nagato should count, either. Pain is a jutsu...
> 
> Also, you listed Chomei twice.



Tobi was a complete different personality, as was Pain.

A shitload of people like both Tobi and Pain, but hate both Obito and Nagato. It isn't really fair to _not_ split them up.


----------



## TGM (Dec 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Tobi was a complete different personality, as was Pain.
> 
> A shitload of people like both Tobi and Pain, but hate both Obito and Nagato. It isn't really fair to _not_ split them up.



Evil Gaara and good guy Gaara are also entirely different personalities. Do we split him up, too? Or how about young asshole Kakashi and Obito-influenced Kakashi? Drunken loser "fuck the Hokage" Tsunade and Fifth Hokage Tsunade? Kabuto and "Orochi-buto"? Black and White Zetsu? Or even Spiral Zetsu. Not to mention my prior argument of Kyuubi and Kurama. 

And hell, speaking of Obito, why not split him into three? Young Obito, Tobi, and unmasked Tobi? Really, this can go on as well.

Why not just include a note that Nagato includes all versions of himself in the poll, including Pain, and the same for Obito?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

TGM said:


> Evil Gaara and good guy Gaara are also entirely different personalities. Do we split him up, too? Or how about young asshole Kakashi and Obito-influenced Kakashi? Drunken loser "fuck the Hokage" Tsunade and Fifth Hokage Tsunade? Kabuto and "Orochi-buto"? Black and White Zetsu? Or even Spiral Zetsu. Not to mention my prior argument of Kyuubi and Kurama.
> 
> And hell, speaking of Obito, why not split him into three? Young Obito, Tobi, and unmasked Tobi? Really, this can go on as well.
> 
> Why not just include a note that Nagato includes all versions of himself in the poll, including Pain, and the same for Obito?



Damn man you're freaking out. 

Tobi and Pain are separate personalities to the point of having different names. The same can not be said for any other characters.

All I'm saying is that if you keep them together, Tobi and Pain are going to get shit results because of Obito and Nagato, and that really isn't remotely accurate to the fanbase. It's ultimately up to OP in the end. I already know what I'd vote if they were 4 people, or if they were 2.


----------



## Looniie (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds great!

I don't think voting for just 5 characters would be fair though since it is a popularity poll, hopefully people will just not try to screw  it (alot) since I guess we all want to see the actual results or it really will be meaningless

Personally don't care if Tobi and Obito are added separately


----------



## TGM (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm actually not freaking out, just making my valid argument. If we do go the way you suggest, it wouldn't be a big deal, I just don't personally think it should be that way.

And you'll also note that some of my suggestions actually _do_ have separate aliases.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 7, 2012)

As long as its about voting for your favorite character(s), and if you are a hater you cant fuck up anybody


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> So when/where does this poll show up?



The first polls will be posted this weekend I think. They'll be posted soon and linked to in this thread. If this thread gets enough traction, hopefully it can get stickied. 


I won't be adding 0s to the poll, just 1-10. Don't worry about the unfairness, I have an idea that I'll implement for it later. Like Pika said, it's a flawed system but its the best we got. 



As for Tobi and Pain, I've pretty much decided to add Pain as his own character, but I'm still torn about Tobi/Obito. Hoping to see more opinions on this shortly.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 7, 2012)

Immortal said:


> The first polls will be posted this weekend I think. They'll be posted soon and linked to in this thread. If this thread gets enough traction, hopefully it can get stickied.
> 
> 
> I won't be adding 0s to the poll, just 1-10. Don't worry about the unfairness, I have an idea that I'll implement for it later. Like Pika said, it's a flawed system but its the best we got.
> ...



Tobi and Obito are the same person. Keep them as one. Otherwise there should be polls for young Kakashi and young Naruto etc..... 

Pain/Nagato are the same too but if you think fans would like it better that way then ok 

good luck 


Hidan better win >:I He never wins.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Should we poll the following characters? A vote would be nice.

Tobi
Pain
Akamaru
Atsui
Chomei
Demon Brothers
Fu
Gari
Gato
Han
Hayate
Isobu
Izuna Uchiha
Kakkko
Kokuo
Kurara
Maki
Matabi
Misobo
Misumi
Motoi
Muta
Pakura
Saiken
Shiho
Taiseki
Teuchi
Toroi
Utakata
Yagura
Yoroi
Yugito

(Ten of the above characters are the relatively featless Jins and Bijuu)

Okay... I'm fine including any/all of these characters if we want, but if any of these guys should be removed I'd like for you all to speak up!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 7, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Should we poll the following characters? A vote would be nice.
> 
> Tobi
> Pain
> ...




None of those should be included except maybe yugito and utakata.
But I don't think even them are worth putting on


----------



## ch1p (Dec 7, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Should we poll the following characters? A vote would be nice.
> 
> Tobi
> Pain
> ...



Why wouldn't we poll Tobi?  Ah okay, we're polling Obito and that counts.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 7, 2012)

TGM said:


> I'm actually not freaking out, just making my valid argument. If we do go the way you suggest, it wouldn't be a big deal, I just don't personally think it should be that way.
> 
> And you'll also note that some of my suggestions actually _do_ have separate aliases.



No, they don't. Orochibuto is a fan name, and Black/White Zetsu were never actually called as such in the manga if I recall correctly (and the whole point of his character is that he is 2 anyway). The only argument you can make is "Kyuubi" and "Kurama", but that still doesn't work because the Kyuubi never asserted itself as having an alternate persona.



Immortal said:


> Should we poll the following characters? A vote would be nice.
> 
> Tobi
> Pain
> ...



Keep Pein and Tobi for reasons I explained.

Izuna for plot relevance.

Teuchi because he has a lot of fans even though he doesn't do much.

Maybe Yagura and Yugito, too, because they were some of the better-known tailed beasts.



Jeαnne said:


> As long as its about voting for your favorite character(s), and if you are a hater you cant fuck up anybody



I'm going to make a dupe, call it "Jeanne" without the funny letters, and give Sasuke a 1.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe I'll just keep all the Jins/Bijuu and remove all the rest of them. Gonna include Pain, still not sure about Tobi. Dunno yet though.


----------



## NW (Dec 7, 2012)

Tobi and Obito are one and the same. Nothing changes that. Keep them the same because whether people prefer "Tobi" or "Obito" they're still the same person and act the same way. The only "difference" is a mask.

Same goes for Pain and Nagato.

You might as well just list each stage of a character's life as a different character. Pre TnJ Neji and post-TnJ Neji for example. They have as mcuh of a "personality change" as Obito did. obito changed his personality slightly, his views and morals were obviously affected, but his overall personality still stayed the same, with the addition of mini jokes here and there, some wisecracks, and adding in "huh" or "eh" at the end of some setences. Way of talking and moral view change =/= change of personality.

Whatever people "prefer" doesn't change the facts.


----------



## TGM (Dec 7, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> No, they don't. Orochibuto is a fan name, and Black/White Zetsu were never actually called as such in the manga if I recall correctly (and the whole point of his character is that he is 2 anyway). The only argument you can make is "Kyuubi" and "Kurama", but that still doesn't work because the Kyuubi never asserted itself as having an alternate persona.



I wasn't including Orochibuto, obviously. 

Black Zetsu and White Zetsu have indeed been referred to as such in the manga, and in fact have been treated as individual characters pretty much since the Kage Summit. 

And Kyuubi and Kurama is just as much a separate alias as Tobi and Obito, with each one representing a different side of that character entirely. Hell, there's even a thread on the front page right now where people are split on their preference of the character between his good and evil interpretation, which is really no different than what's happened between Tobi and Obito.

And furthermore on Obito, as has been mentioned, what exactly does refer to? If Tobi is its own slot, then does that mean Obito is counting all forms before and after he wore the mask? Are we including our opinion on Obito before the reveal, because back then he was a fairly popular character, at least according to the poll at the time. However, his popularity might not hold up nearly as well since the reveal, since he's essentially an entirely different character now. Meanwhile, Tobi was merely a persona that very same character played throughout the middle portion of his lifespan in the manga, which makes for a very awkward split. 

So then, how do we define what parts refer to Obito and what parts are Tobi? Is Obito just the happy-go-lucky kid before turning evil, and Tobi is everything afterwards? Or do we have a two way split on Obito as a character, ignoring everything he did as Tobi in order to treat that persona as it's own individual character (which it most certainly is not)? I understand differentiating Pain and Nagato, but Tobi and Obito just created needless complications. Mask or no mask, the two are one individual character.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright no Tobi, still going to include Pain though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 8, 2012)

Tobi and Obito are same person.Keep them together.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 8, 2012)

Going to post the first five polls on Sunday. 

Akamaru will be polled with Kiba like last time, Tobi won't be polled, Pain will and other than the Jin/Bijuu everyone else listed above will be removed from polling unless a bunch of people bring up a character later or something. 

First five polls will be Raikage A, Akatsuchi, Anko, Ao and Aoba.

edit: Edited the list, this is now the most current version. I'll go through it one more time before tomorrow and make some final decisions so if anyone wants to voice their opinions on who I've removed/not added speak up now!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 8, 2012)

Kiba and Akamaru are a package deal, it shouldn't have even been discussed whether they should be polled separately.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 8, 2012)

Only waiting for the Uchiha's poll + Kabuto


----------



## Immortal (Dec 8, 2012)

Fair enough WPK, any other input on the list?


----------



## Orochimariu (Dec 9, 2012)

I think Pakura's kekkei genkai is relatively popular. I don't know if that's enough to consider her as a character as popular, though. But I would keep her.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 9, 2012)

If the character has appeared or been talked about since the last poll, they should have a spot in the list.


Immortal said:


> still going to include Pain though.


Which one: Nagato's or Obito's?

Are there going to be separate polls for Sasori the puppeteer and Sasori the puppet?


----------



## takL (Dec 9, 2012)

can u include that french cruller aka guru-guru?


----------



## Ezekial (Dec 9, 2012)

Tobi and Obito should be listed as separate characters.

P.S this is pointless everyone knows which characters have a chance; Itachi, Madara, Kakashi, Jiraiya, Kisame... No other characters stand a chance.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 9, 2012)

guru-guru? 

I could add Pakura and Gari back for sure guys. 

And it's not pointless Ezekial, the purpose isn't just to find the most popular character.


----------



## TGM (Dec 9, 2012)

Just a suggestion/request, but could you include a picture inside each thread of which character we're voting on?


----------



## Psi Factor (Dec 9, 2012)

^This please. Given the fodder nature of most characters, for half of today's votes, I was like who the fuck are these? So a pic would really help in identification.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, I will post pictures from now on.

And everyone, I'm sorry for posting all five threads at once, that's obviously not the best way to do it. I'll come up with a better polling process for next week but I need any feedback I can get. 

I was thinking of doing the polls in cycles - five polls a week where only one thread is posted a day. Poll 1 gets opened on Sunday, 2:monday, 3:tuesday, 4: wednesday, 5: thursday. Then nothing would happen on friday/saturday, but when poll 1 closes on sunday, poll 6 is posted and so on. 

Do people think that's the best way to do it? Or are there other suggestions?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 10, 2012)

A rotating schedule sounds good. I'd suggest adding links for the open poll threads to the main thread.


----------



## Kronin (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry if I am late, I've just seen now the thread.

In my opinion, considering that they seems to be pretty popular in comparison with their little presence in the manga, I would add to the characters list also the seven swordsmen shown during the war and Spiral Zetsu Link removed

*EDIT:* But Inoichi? If it's present Hiashi Hyuga I don't find a reason to not add also a charachter more present in the last developments like Ino's father...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone want to split that up into 29 weeks for me? 

I can't count above 28 but want to know when my favorite characters come out.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 10, 2012)

I could add the Seven Swordsman as one entity but adding them individually seems silly to me. 

Also, here are the first five polls. I'll develop a rotating schedule for next week so that these don't seem spammy, sorry for the rough start guys!!


----------



## Kronin (Dec 10, 2012)

Immortal said:


> I could add the Seven Swordsman as one entity but adding them individually seems silly to me.



Well I assure you that I've seen fans of the singular swordsmen, anyway thank for the addition of Inoichi.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 10, 2012)

Not having Inoichi was a mistake. 

As for the swordsman, other than the obvious ones like Zabuza, Kisame, Suigetsu, Choujuro, I don't see the purpose in polling the other swordsman.. I don't even remember what most of them look like tbh. If more people want them polled though, I'll happily add them later on since this polling process is going to last like 8 months.


----------



## Algol (Dec 10, 2012)

Immortal said:


> We can discuss Obito/Tobi if you'd like. When I was thinking to add Tobi, I was thinking of the goofy version before he was revealed as "Madara."
> 
> As for Pain/Nagato, we can make that just Nagato as well, but I personally think that Pain is much cooler than Nagato. I'd personally give Pain like an 8 and Nagato like a 6 or so.



Not sure if this has been resolved yet, but I also think Obito and Tobi should just be one, and Nagato and Pain should be one as well. Despite the personality shift, and if it may possibly drop their populairty (for Obito it most definitely will with the amount of hatewagoners on here haha), they are still one character. It's like splitting part 1 and part 2 Naruto, or Hebi and post-Itachi-death Sasuke. Although they seem so different, it's still them and should be treated as one, imo.

Also, you going to do five a week or something, you said? If so, maybe link which polls are open in the OP, if that isn't too much trouble all the time.

Thanks for managing it btw.


----------



## KBL (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh man, memories, forgot that Jiraiya won !!! 

I think you will do an awesome job Inmortal, if you need ANYTHING jut ask me, i will glady help you, it was so fun to do these polls do back in the day (2010 wow...) but now it's your turn.

Good luck bro!


[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Dec 11, 2012)

Meh, do whatever you want.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Dec 11, 2012)

Just a suggestion , can't you put the links of the current on-going pools in the first post of this thread ?
I almost never go on the 2nd page , and i'm sure i'm not the only one.
It'll be a pain in the ass to search every week for the pools ( i'm a lazy ass  	 )
This way one can easily check if they voted all the characters in that week.

Also, it would be great if they can Sticky this thread as i'm sure it will be popular just as much as the last one made by KisameBijuuLevel , but that's the mods to decide.



Edit : It would be great if at the end when you make the final list you could come up with a sistem that could combine the number of votes for the characters with it's pooling score. That way (just an example, characters as Gamabunta who is in the top 10), would be placed at a more realistic position.
I don't think it's fair for 1 character who had in total +500 votes , with a score of 7.9 should be lower than 1 character with 50-60 votes that had a score of 8.0.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, I can add polls to the OP. I'll also try to get this thread stickied in the future depending on the activity of this thread and the polls themselves. 

I'll brainstorm and see what I can do about that last part.


----------



## Hardcore (Dec 11, 2012)

> Tobi and Obito should be listed as separate characters.



Agreed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 11, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Tobi and Obito should be listed as separate characters.
> 
> P.S this is pointless everyone knows which characters have a chance; Itachi, Madara, Kakashi, Jiraiya, Kisame... No other characters stand a chance.



Wrong.

If you look at the top ten last time, a lot of secondary and even minor characters were up there because they didn't have haters to balance the score out.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 11, 2012)

Woo! Sticky!


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 11, 2012)

TROLLKAGE TROLLKAGE!!!!!


----------



## Immortal (Dec 13, 2012)

Which poll system is better? One with more votes wins. 

*Sat-Sun-Mon-Wed-Fri:* [0]

*Sat-Sun-Tues-Thurs:* [0]

I'd obviously prefer the top one because it's quicker and trims off about 7 weeks or so to this process, but the other suffices as well. I think its a good idea to open a poll both Saturday and Sunday though, so that's why that's in both options.


----------



## TGM (Dec 14, 2012)

*Sat-Sun-Mon-Wed-Fri:* [1] TGM

*Sat-Sun-Tues-Thurs:* [0]

Quicker is better.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol, just gonna hope that posting a new poll brings people into this thread.

 thread is up!

And there's only 24 hours left in the previous 5 polls so if you are seeing this for the first time now, go check those out and vote as well. Links in the OP.


----------



## kiwieagle (Dec 15, 2012)

Pain = Nagato, just that its different bodies.

Well doesn't matter, I will just vote for Nagato and ignore the Pain thread.


----------



## NW (Dec 15, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Tobi and Obito should be listed as separate characters.


And so the denial of manga canon due to butthurt continues.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 15, 2012)

Any thoughts on the polling process? I'm just going to do five a week if no one gives input.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 16, 2012)

Immortal said:


> It's been two years since the  and we now have many new members, new plot developments and new characters that I think will greatly change the results of the first poll held by KBL.
> 
> Current Polls Open
> 
> ...



So...this is going to be alphabetical? Well at least this gives Zetsu 29 so weeks to claim his spot as final villain and everyone gives him a 10, not like everyone wont give him a 10 as of now anyways.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 16, 2012)

Five a week is standard. Do many more and the KL gets cluttered, many less and we'll get bored before it's over.

By the way, it would be wise of you to tally the characters up as soon as the polls close and keep a running list with point averages so you don't end up with all of it at the end.

I also suggest saying next to the average how many votes were given, to better put things in perspective.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be posting scores as soon as possible. The last five polls technically have 3 hours left and I have work, so I'll calculate and post those tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 16, 2012)

Sat-Sun-Mon-Wed-Fri: [2] TGM, Hossaim


----------



## Undead (Dec 16, 2012)

Agreed with Pika.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll update the OP tonight guys, watching the Patriots game now.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Wouldn't it be a lot more accurate just to have a basic poll where everyone votes for their favorite character? It seems like this way has a ton of potential for skewed results.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 16, 2012)

No, it wouldn't. 

We'd get far less activity that way for one. 

But more importantly, there's a reason why Itachi or Minato didn't win the poll last time. Even though characters like these have a strong fan base that really like them a lot, they don't deserve to be deemed the most liked character in the KL (or didn't then anyways) because of how many people in the KL vehemently disliked them. This isn't about who has the most fans, it's a collective consensus of this section.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Immortal said:


> This isn't about who has the most fans, it's a collective consensus of this section.




That makes more sense, if the point of the poll is "who is most generally liked" as opposed to "who is most popular". I was assuming it was the latter.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 16, 2012)

Who is most popular is a general statement, but we're not looking for "who has the most fans." Ideally though, people shouldn't be handing out 10s or 1s unless they think they are perfect or abysmal characters.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 17, 2012)

The first five characters have been scored and Baki's poll is up! Be sure to check the OP.

Chiyo will go up tomorrow.


 6.33 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Raikage A received 108 total votes including ten 10s and twelve 1s. 



: 6.265 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anko received 98 votes including eight 10s and eight 1s. 



 6.2 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Aoba received 95 votes including 24 tens and 9 ones.



 5.53 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ao received 62 votes including five 10s and three 1s.



 3.85  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Akatsuchi received 67 votes including one 10 and ten 1s.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 17, 2012)

_If you voted in Baki's poll, please, make sure to do so again. Making the votes public caused them to be reset._


----------



## ISeeVoices (Dec 17, 2012)

Character-----1'st pool----2'nd pool

A------------: 8,06   -- > 6.33   *-21.46%*
Anko---------: 8,58  -- > 6.26  *-27.03%*
Aoba---------: 7,72  -- > 6.2  *-19.68%*
Ao-----------: 6,93  -- > 5.53 *-20.2%*
Akatsuchi----: 5,24  -- > 3.85  *-26.52%*

It looks like Anko won't be in the first 10 this time.
NF is now full of haters   ( to be fair i also think that i gave lower scores compared to back then  )


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 17, 2012)

Wait, when did this start???


----------



## Immortal (Dec 17, 2012)

Last week. You only missed the first five polls though, so don't worry too much about it. Spread the word though


----------



## Kronin (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry but who is "Kura*r*a"? I don't remember a character with this name and I can't find it neither on Narutopedia.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm.. must've been a Kurama typo that I left there because I don't recognize all the names on this list. Thanks for pointing that out haha


----------



## Kronin (Dec 18, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Hm.. must've been a Kurama typo that I left there because I don't recognize all the names on this list. Thanks for pointing that out haha



 No problem, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Athruz (Dec 18, 2012)

Where's Ameyuri? or is she Ringo...?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 18, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Where's Ameyuri? or is she Ringo...?


----------



## Athruz (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks ^^
but i can't see her or any of the swordsman on the list for that matter. Are they too underdeveloped or should they rather be rated in Konoha TV?


----------



## Immortal (Dec 18, 2012)

I didn't add the mist swordsman.. should we poll them? I don't mind adding to the list at any time in this polling process, any added characters will just be at the bottom of the list.

edit: I don't watch the anime, nor do many others in the KL, so I didn't take filler characters into consideration - although you're allowed to in rating them. You're not the first to bring up the swordsman, they may be added later on if more people want them added. I'm just trying to refrain from polling characters that were in just a panel or two of the manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't bother (barring the obvious ones who were alive in-manga). Most of them didn't even have speaking lines and only had a couple of panels.


----------



## TGM (Dec 19, 2012)

So how often are we getting polls again?


----------



## Immortal (Dec 19, 2012)

Polls will be posted on Sat-Sun-Mon-Wed-Fri


----------



## Immortal (Dec 22, 2012)

Asuma's score will be done and posted tonight and Baki closes tomorrow.


----------



## Undead (Dec 23, 2012)

I noticed Yamanaka Santa, and Nara Ensui haven't been listed. Not worth them having a poll made?


----------



## Immortal (Dec 23, 2012)

You guys can tell me but iirc they were in the manga for like two seconds. lol


----------



## Immortal (Dec 23, 2012)

Baki and Asuma's scores have been updated in the OP.


----------



## Undead (Dec 23, 2012)

I was hoping Asuma would at least get a 7.  He's so under appreciated.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 23, 2012)

I was hoping for a seven as well, but it seems like every character is going to be lower than last poll. It certainly seems like 6 is the new average score as opposed to 7.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 24, 2012)

You should have expected the average for everyone to be lower as we all get increasingly more bitter.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 24, 2012)

Lmao, yeah. I expect the majority of characters to be between a 6 and 7.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2012)

I could swear there was already a Choza thread... Or am I imagining things?


----------



## Immortal (Dec 24, 2012)

There was, I asked Snow Miser to fix it (and I meant the title) but I already fixed it. By the time he saw it he probably didn't know what I wanted him to fix so he trashed it. 

^^ That's all completely a guess though, all I know is that the last Choza thread was in the landfill.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2012)

Ok, fair enough


----------



## TGM (Dec 24, 2012)

So wait, now the new Choza poll is closed as well? I'm totally confused as to what's going on with that poll. :/


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 24, 2012)

_I was linked to the first and asked to fix the title. In attempting to figure out what was wrong with the title, I noticed a second thread was already up with a poll, which the first lacked. As such I assumed the first had been abandoned.

Since the polls of the second and third threads have public votes, there is little cause for concern. It just means more work when counting votes.
The opinion posts from the third have been moved into , effectively bumping it._


----------



## Immortal (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh shit, there were three? Lmfao. This is the last time I'll ever post these polls high, I promise. I'm so sorry for the inconvenience guys, but it's all set now.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Dec 25, 2012)

Lord Itachi will win anyway


----------



## Immortal (Dec 26, 2012)

Fuck. I keep rushing these things because my family is up my ass or I'm high -___-. 

Skipped Danzo and Darui on accident, they're next.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll post the scores of the closed polls tomorrow/soon and Danzo will be going up tomorrow


----------



## Kronin (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry Immortal, but seems that the Choza thread was closed again before the time (and without my vote)... 

EDIT: Np, I've seen now the post of Snow Miser and voted in the third one thread about him.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 28, 2012)

Check the OP for more links - they're always updated.


----------



## Seiji (Dec 28, 2012)

Can't wait when it's gonna be Minato, Itachi and Naruto to be evaluated. All hell's gonna break lose.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 29, 2012)

Is it necessary to include all the toads? I feel like having seven polls for toads, most of which are more or less interchangeable for the average reader, is kind of pushing it.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 29, 2012)

Which ones should we remove?


----------



## Immortal (Dec 29, 2012)

The OP has been massively updated including the idea of Awards


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Dec 31, 2012)

I eagerly await Sakura's poll. I can already see the carnage. Don't worry, Akatsuchi. You won't be the bottom-most feeder for long.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 1, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Which ones should we remove?


Gamahiro, Gerotora, Gamatatsu and probably also Gamaken.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 1, 2013)

Gamaken stays, I'm on the fence about Gamahiro and Gerotora and Gamatatsu are gone.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 1, 2013)

Really, you only need the main three. Bunta, Ma, and Pa.


----------



## TGM (Jan 1, 2013)

I see no reason why we can't just keep 'em all. They were fine last time, they're fine this time. If people have a problem with their inclusion, then they're free not to vote.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm just gonna do Ma+Pa, Bunta, Gamaken and Gamakichi.


----------



## TGM (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't see the need to keep removing more and more characters. Last time we did the poll we polled literally every single character, and it was perfectly fine. It's not like people lost interest in the poll as a whole because we decided to poll some lesser characters. Anytime it returned back to the big time players, people showed their continued interest, and there's no reason that wouldn't be the same this time around as well. I really see no reason at all whatsoever why we can't do the same again. What does it hurt?


----------



## Immortal (Jan 2, 2013)

Actually I added one or two of those toads myself IIRC, I may or may not keep Gamahiro, I guess it depends on how I feel about it when it's time for the poll haha.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 2, 2013)

_Gamahiro, if memory serves, is the only toad in the war so far._


----------



## Immortal (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'll get the latest scores done tonight after work/tomorrow afternoon the latest. Make sure to check the OP for any polls you've missed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 5, 2013)

TGM said:


> I see no reason why we can't just keep 'em all. They were fine last time, they're fine this time. If people have a problem with their inclusion, then they're free not to vote.



They also had some of the lowest number of votes, and most people who voted just gave a completely random number because your average KL-er can't even tell most of them apart.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 7, 2013)

A bunch of scores have been updated in the OP including Darui and Danzo  

Deidara's score will be up soon, just checking for dupes. Make sure to check the two opening posts to see the updated scores, current polls up and the characters coming up soon!


----------



## -JT- (Jan 7, 2013)

Just going to bask in Dosu's success of getting into the Top 5 for a while 

(I assume it won't last... NF has no taste!)


----------



## Immortal (Jan 7, 2013)

Deidara is our new top character with an average of 8.13 and 29 perfect scores!


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't feel as though Gaara is going to get the recognition that he deserves. I feel people are going to judge him equally to the other kages and forget that he is 16 years old and keeping up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 8, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I don't feel as though Gaara is going to get the recognition that he deserves. I feel people are going to judge him equally to the other kages and forget that he is 16 years old and keeping up.



If Gaara gets bad scores, it will probably be because of his Naruto conversion, not because of the way he's handled in the war.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 8, 2013)

His Naruto conversion?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 9, 2013)

Immortal said:


> His Naruto conversion?



The headbutt of justice and the chin crawl of righteousness plus some finely crafted TnJ converted Gaara in part 1.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh, well that happened so long ago I thought it was accepted as part of his character lol... I do wish there was another psycho-killer villain like Gaara was in Part I though.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 13, 2013)

TGM said:


> I see no reason why we can't just keep 'em all. They were fine last time, they're fine this time. If people have a problem with their inclusion, then they're free not to vote.





TGM said:


> I don't see the need to keep removing more and more characters. Last time we did the poll we polled literally every single character, and it was perfectly fine. It's not like people lost interest in the poll as a whole because we decided to poll some lesser characters. Anytime it returned back to the big time players, people showed their continued interest, and there's no reason that wouldn't be the same this time around as well. I really see no reason at all whatsoever why we can't do the same again. What does it hurt?



More characters means more delay. It's not worth it to delay by some days to have votes for something no one cares for.


----------



## TGM (Jan 13, 2013)

Are we in some sort of rush to finish this or something?


----------



## Immortal (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope, not really.


----------



## Hossaim (Jan 13, 2013)

>Deidara on top

This pleases me.

Deidara is my favorite akatski member behind Itachi.

BUT AN UCHIHA MUST WIN!


----------



## Immortal (Jan 13, 2013)

I really doubt a single Uchiha will go above 8.5. I personally would give Itachi and Madara a 9 or 10 (haven't decided yet) but the Uchiha fandom is huge for both lovers and haters.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 13, 2013)

Danzo being lower than Darui


----------



## Mako (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know how the frogs are getting a higher score than several other characters in this poll. It's surprising.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 13, 2013)

Because the only people voting in their pollss are the ones who like them lol


----------



## Immortal (Jan 15, 2013)

Tomorrows my day off so I'll get the scores updated tonight/tomorrow guys, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2013)

Why are we even wasting time with the frogs anyway?


----------



## Immortal (Jan 15, 2013)

We're polling nearly every character, there is no rush. I'd encourage more people to vote in the polls of the lesser-important characters like the toads though to try and be as accurate as possible.

Only one toad left though.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 16, 2013)

Nevermind, I see he's Kirabi.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 16, 2013)

Hachibi is not Kirabi, it's the eight tailed ox. 

I'll have to make that clear in the poll.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 16, 2013)

New scores are posted!

Four of our awards have new leaders!

*Highest Average:* Gaara [8.37]
*Most Votes:* Gaara [127]
*Most Perfect Votes:* Gaara [50]
*Most Abysmal Votes:* Uchiha Fugaku [15]


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 16, 2013)

GAARA!!!!

I'd like to thank all of his loyal fans that understand him and have stuck by his side through the years. You are all amazing. Gaara for World Leader!


----------



## ISeeVoices (Jan 20, 2013)

Was bored and didn't knew what to to with my time 

*Name*--------------*1'st poll*----*current pool*
Uchiha Fugaku------: 4,03 -- > 4.95  *+22.82%*
Dosu----------------: 6,04-- >7.05 *+16.72%*
Chouji--------------: 6,31----> 6.61 *+4.75%*
Danzo--------------: 7,04---> 7.34 *+4.26%*
Darui---------------: 7,19--->7.44 *+3.47%*
Dodai---------------------->: 5.151  *0%*
Dan------------------------>: 5.61 *0%*
Fu (Jin)-------------------->: 5.45 *0%*
Chomei-------------------->: 6.149  *0%*
Deidara------------: 8,17---> 8.13 *-0.48%*
Choza: ------------: 5,85 ---> 5.705 *-2.47%*
Gaara--------------: 8,59 -->8.37 *-2.56%*
Ebisu--------------: 5,82 -->5.67  *-2.57%*
Asuma-------------: 7,40---> 6.78  *-8.37%*
Chiyo--------------: 8,43-->7.61 *-9.72%*
Ma+Pa Frog--------: 7,72--- >6.32 *-18.13%*
Aoba---------------: 7,72 -- > 6.2 *-19.68%*
Fu (ANBU):---------: 7,34--->5.87 *-20.02%*
Ao-----------------: 6,93 -- > 5.53 *-20.20%*
Chojuro------------: 6,93---5.387  *-22.26%*
Baki----------------: 5,96 -- > 4.75 *-20.30%*
A------------------: 8,06 -- > 6.33 *-21.46%*
Akatsuchi----------: 5,24 -- > 3.85 *-26.52%*
Anko--------------: 8,58 -- > 6.26 *-27.03%*


----------



## Candy (Jan 20, 2013)

I win, game over guys, _*game over*_ ck


----------



## Immortal (Jan 20, 2013)

ISeeVoices said:


> Was bored and didn't knew what to to with my time
> 
> *Name*--------------*1'st poll*----*current pool*
> Uchiha Fugaku------: 4,03 -- > 4.95  *+22.82%*
> ...



Dude, you're a boss. If you wanted to keep doing this, I'd instantly add it to the OP.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 21, 2013)

Hashirama next?

Now it's getting interesting. Let the battle of hype begin.



Edit: Fugaku had the highest rise in average while Anko had the lowest? That's unexpected.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll  be updating the scores today.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 25, 2013)

Holy shit, Gamabunta and Hachibi scored the same exact thing lmao. 

The OP is now updated btw


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jan 25, 2013)

I would say weight the scores according to which had more votes, but they also happened to have the same amount of votes.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 26, 2013)

TGM said:


> Are we in some sort of rush to finish this or something?





Immortal said:


> Nope, not really.



There's no "rush", but there's no point in wasting time either. The valuable thing is the end result, so the sooner you get there the better. People will have more time to talk about the results before the series ends, or a new poll is done next year.



Vice said:


> Why are we even wasting time with the frogs anyway?



See there's plenty of people who don't see the point in voting for frogs. The Jinchuuriki and Bijuu are also filler, IMO.

.......

Anyway, you might want to consider a Bayesian Average besides the regular average, to take into account the fact that more popular characters get more voters.



> What we want is this:
> 
> If there is only few votes, then these votes should count less,
> when there are many votes and we can trust that this is how the public feels about it.
> ...


friend and comrade


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 26, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> It's not worth it to delay by some days to have votes for something no one cares for.


You may not care about them but others might and do.


Bontakun said:


> There's no "rush", but there's no point in wasting time either. The valuable thing is the end result, so the sooner you get there the better. People will have more time to talk about the results before the series ends, or a new poll is done next year.


There will be plenty of time before the end of the series, and there isn't going to one next year.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 26, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> You may not care about them but others might and do.
> 
> There will be plenty of time before the end of the series, and there isn't going to one next year.



And who is determining this? What basis is there to say that others care for Gamaken and not Akamaru? Why not be consistent and cut out all summons/pets with low panel time?

Well what I'm saying is having the poll one result one week earlier is worth more than voting on minor toads.
One week > toads, that's my opinion.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 27, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback, I really do. 

If you go to the OP, I don't just post the scores. I also post the number of votes, number of perfect scores and number of 1 scores. This is pointed out with the rewards as well. If you'd like the full picture painted out for how a character was polled, just click the spoiler.

I however am *not* going to penalize the scores of characters based on the number of votes. Just because a character is deemed irrelevant in your eyes doesn't mean that you shouldn't vote in it. If you think that Gamahiro is dumb and adds nothing to the plot and you wanna give him a 1 - do it. It will make the polls more accurate and takes literally like 5 seconds. 

Every poll should be getting 100+ votes, imo. 



Also, as for the future of these polls, I think it's kind of silly to do the whole thing all over again (especially in just a year) and it would make more sense for myself or someone I hand this project over to to do update polls. Say Neji was already polled for instance but we wanted to poll him again after his death in the manga - bam, we'd just do it and update it to the polls we already have. That way we wouldn't have to keep polling guys like Ebisu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea when it comes time for polling again, we should only do characters that were either still important and/or alive since the last poll (unless they were dead but new information was revealed).

That would easily knock it down to less than 50 characters. Probably even less than 30.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 27, 2013)

its taking a while, the characters that mather might start soon though(I for Itachi) 

though i think that this kind of thing should be done in another way. This kind of poll gives room for haters downrating certain characters, it would be more interesting if it was a one option public poll, and people only voted as "yes" for liking the char.

This way you would only get votes of fans, and would be able to measure the number of fans of the character.

it would be similar to the naruto character polls, votes of people who dislike certain chars are not able to push them down and give them a lower averange rate than characters that people dont even care about.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its taking a while, the characters that mather might start soon though(I for Itachi)
> 
> though i think that this kind of thing should be done in another way. This kind of poll gives room for haters downrating certain characters, it would be more interesting if it was a one option public poll, and people only voted as "yes" for liking the char.
> 
> ...



Yea, that's true. I honestly don't think Jiraiya has more fans than any other character on this board, but he doesn't have as many haters as, say, Itachi or Naruto. There's really no right way to do it though. Because there are a lot of characters I don't have any feelings towards, so a "yes"/"no" option doesn't work out that great. At least with numbers I can give them a 5, +/- a point or two for design or something.

I guess the fact that OP is also noting who gets the most 10s and 1s is helping out, a little.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 28, 2013)

Two award updates! 

Highest Average: Haku [8.61]
Least Abysmal Votes: Haku [0]


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 28, 2013)

Damn. It's going to be hard to beat that 0.


----------



## Rios (Jan 28, 2013)

Haku was a tool. I dont get it. Do people like tools? Respect tools? Want to be tools? Its weird.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Damn. It's going to be hard to beat that 0.



Was gonna list all the people who got 0, but I don't know if there will be many others. There was only one other character that got one 1, that was Chiyo, the rest had at least 3.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Was gonna list all the people who got 0, but I don't know if there will be many others. There was only one other character that got one 1, that was Chiyo, the rest had at least 3.



Btw. Haku link on the list links to... Han

And apparently my 3 was the lowest rate. Well I don't like girls with dick.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 28, 2013)

Whoops, thanks for pointing that out. Fixing now


----------



## Silver (Jan 28, 2013)

Just a suggestion if someone gets more total number of votes than Haku and still no votes in 0, they could be up for Least Abysmal Votes.

Unless ofc you want to list all of them, which is fine too.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 28, 2013)

I'll probably list all of 'em, I'm not expecting more than 2 or 3 people to not get any zeros. We'll see


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2013)

Haku didn't get any 2s either. I don't think any character will top that.

Hopefully the manga switches over to Orochimaru and Sauce before Orochimaru's poll goes up.


----------



## Immortal (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll be doing update polls for instances like that WPK as long as the mods are okay with it.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Feb 2, 2013)

The King is coming


----------



## Sora (Feb 2, 2013)

can't wait


----------



## Wax Knight (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not saying  you should eliminate minor or secondary characters, but why include those very very minor forgotten about characters that hardly most people remember?


----------



## Immortal (Feb 3, 2013)

I feel like putting Itachi at the bottom as the finale...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 3, 2013)

The longer you wait the lower his score will likely be


----------



## Seiji (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll laugh if Haku gets the number 1 spot at the most popular character in the end. 

And holy shit, the King is coming.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG, Itachi's poll is coming! 

There will not be enough popcorn gifs for that


----------



## Immortal (Feb 3, 2013)

I will probably be saving Itachi for the finale, since good or bad his thread will certainly be the most exciting.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, I think it would be better if Itachi's poll comes last. Save the best for last they say.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 3, 2013)

Guys, Sakura's is going to be pretty entertaining too


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 3, 2013)

No, continue going in alphabetical order.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 3, 2013)

I will continue in alphabetical order, but I'm like 99% sure that I'm going to leave the shitstorm that is Itachi's poll for last. Finish it off with a bang. 

KBL was smart to leave Akatsuki for last. I won't do anything that drastic, but saving Itachi seems like a good idea.


----------



## TGM (Feb 4, 2013)

So Inari gets a poll, but Gato doesn't? Kinda confused by that, what with Gato being the first major villain of the series and all...

Also, I agree with others saying to keep it strictly alphabetical. Itachi should come when his name comes up, just like everyone else.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I will continue in alphabetical order, but I'm like 99% sure that I'm going to leave the shitstorm that is Itachi's poll for last. Finish it off with a bang.
> 
> KBL was smart to leave Akatsuki for last. I won't do anything that drastic, but saving Itachi seems like a good idea.



He did Madara last.

Well, Tobi.



Madara's coming up in 7 weeks or so. I don't think he's going to be taking center stage anytime soon, which I think is good but we'll get all the people who are mad that he hasn't busted out the big guns yet. 

It's like how Hashirama's poll ended a few days before he showed up in the manga again and had a chance to prove himself.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 4, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I will continue in alphabetical order, but I'm like 99% sure that I'm going to leave the shitstorm that is Itachi's poll for last. Finish it off with a bang.
> 
> KBL was smart to leave Akatsuki for last. I won't do anything that drastic, but saving Itachi seems like a good idea.



Yeah. Who wants to end this thing with Zetsu anyway?


----------



## Immortal (Feb 4, 2013)

Characters like Madara that may show things in the future will be re-polled at the end to keep the list updated.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about you posting fanart in the OPs, especially when it comes to female characters and you're using bikini/underwear shots. It's kind of manipulating the votes when you present the character with fanart breasts that don't even match canon.


----------



## Addams (Feb 4, 2013)

Cry me a river.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

Maturity   .


----------



## Addams (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone who whines about a picture in a silly poll thread doesn't have the right to talk about maturity.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Feb 4, 2013)

Even with all that 10 votes that she received , looks like Hinata will be on the fourth place (for now) . 
I wouldn't be surprised by the time all the polls will be made she won't even be in the top 10-20.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought that no female character would get that many 10's in NF but I'm totally wrong when it comes to Hinata.


I'm looking forward to Itachi's poll for now.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 6, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I appreciate the feedback, I really do.
> 
> If you go to the OP, I don't just post the scores. I also post the number of votes, number of perfect scores and number of 1 scores. This is pointed out with the rewards as well. If you'd like the full picture painted out for how a character was polled, just click the spoiler.
> 
> ...



Actually even the minor frogs are getting decent vote count, so I think the result will be accurate enough. I'll vote on all the polls then like you said. Keep up the good work.

Repolling specific sounds like a good idea, too.

By the way, if you're saving Itachi for last, then what about Minato? I think those two should be at the same time for maximum drama


----------



## Immortal (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll consider that for Minato, but I def won't be doing it for anyone else.


----------



## TGM (Feb 6, 2013)

Still think you should just stick to alphabetical order...


----------



## Rosi (Feb 6, 2013)

TGM said:


> Still think you should just stick to alphabetical order...



I agree. Should we then move all the important characters down the list and stick with "fodders"  now? Or is Itachi that special?  You'll just be giving haters more foundation for hate.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 6, 2013)

You know who's poll is coming up? Jiraiya's. The guy who won the previous poll. 

Then right around the bend we got Kakashi and Kabuto, those should be a doozy too. 

Saving Itachi and Minato for last isn't going to fuel the haters. They're not last because I think they're the best (I don't ) or because I think they're the most special (I don't) I'm saving them for last because they have the largest and most vocal fandoms and I'd like to end these polls with a bang instead of a dud.


----------



## TGM (Feb 6, 2013)

Zetsu's not a dud. :/


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 7, 2013)

Please keep it strictly alphabetical. Let Minato and Itachi come when they're supposed to.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 7, 2013)

The funny part about this is that when KBL did his list, he chose the order he went in. And he did it smart too, started with the main characters to boost activity off the bat and ended it with Akatsuki to end with a bang. 

I was the one who chose to do alphabetical, no one said they thought it should/had to be alphabetical. So I'm changing the order myself since the order was set by me in the first place >.<


----------



## Sci-Fi (Feb 7, 2013)

How about adding a top 20 List so people can see how many votes the most popular characters got? And the avg score from all the voting. Going thru/finding all those polls are a bit of a pain. That "+" thread expander you have there doesnt work for my phone (opera browser), so whatever you have listed doesnt show for me.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 8, 2013)

I plan on dividing the list into "tiers" like KBL did once the scored character list get's larger. I'm also toying with the format of the scores and getting rid of the spoilers, but for now it'll stay that way.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 8, 2013)

*New Scores!*

Hashirama Senju: 7.75
Hayate: 6.276
Hiashi: 5.78
Hidan: 7.51
Hinata: 8.04

*New Awards!*

Most Votes: Hinata [327]
Most Perfect Scores: Hinata [174]
Most Abysmal Scores: Hinata [25]


----------



## -JT- (Feb 8, 2013)

Hinata soloing dem awards


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 8, 2013)

Hinata shall stand above all. You know you're a boss when more than half of your votes are perfect.


----------



## Undead (Feb 8, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Awards!*
> 
> Most Votes: Hinata [327]


Jesus Christ. Why?


----------



## ziemiak11 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Hinata received 333 votes including one-hundred and sixty-six 10s and twenty-five 1s.
> Most Perfect Votes: Hinata [174]



166=/=174
And even more  i can see 176

so 166=/=174=/=176


----------



## Immortal (Feb 8, 2013)

166 was a typo that I'll fix now, I was high when I was doing this. The confusion with the numbers are because of dupe accounts. 

For Hinata there were 2 votes for 10, one 9, one 8 and two 1s that aren't counted because duplicate account votes are no allowed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Jesus Christ. Why?



Not enough ?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 8, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Jesus Christ. Why?



Bow down to the queen.


----------



## Sora (Feb 8, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Jesus Christ. Why?



because pairings lol


----------



## Immortal (Feb 8, 2013)

It'd be awesome to see that kind of activity in more of the future polls.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Feb 8, 2013)

Immortal said:


> 166 was a typo that I'll fix now, I was high when I was doing this. The confusion with the numbers are because of dupe accounts.
> 
> For Hinata there were 2 votes for 10, one 9, one 8 and two 1s that aren't counted because duplicate account votes are no allowed.



Oh ok. But only this few duplicated accounts. I was expecting much moore people to try cheat this way.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope, my right hand man Snow Miser is taking care of dupes for me like the boss mod he (she?) is.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought about that too, but it doesn't matter imo.


----------



## Kronin (Feb 9, 2013)

What happened to Ittan? He was knocked out from the pool?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 9, 2013)

Izuna next.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 9, 2013)

Kronin said:


> What happened to Ittan? He was knocked out from the pool?



Yeah I took him out. I went over his Wiki profile and he didn't really do anything, did he? 

I think the only reason why I included him in the first place was because he was on the tier list in the KC which I frequent.


----------



## Algol (Feb 9, 2013)

posting what i wrote before here where the discussion is:

"And I think Itachi and Minato shouldn't be given special treatment at the end. It will inflate their votes compared to every other poll that has been opening and closing weekly (like i know i've missed some of the polls already).

They should be among the group like everyone else, cuz that's the only way to keep the treatment of the spread of the popularity polls fair, imo, i think."

just my 2 cents


----------



## Immortal (Feb 9, 2013)

There's no fairness lol. It's not like there was a set way to do this. 

Doing them alphabetically was done by choice by myself. KBL did it in a completely different way, and was smart about it too. He cleverly did the main characters first to start with a bang and the Akatsuki last, to end with a bang. 

Point being, I chose how the list was and I'm choosing how it is now. There's no fairness to it. Besides, no one can deny that Minato and Itachi have the largest and most vocal fanbases in this forum, especially this section.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 9, 2013)

There doesn't need to be a bang. I don't know why you're so obsessed with it. Keep it alphabetical.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 9, 2013)

Woah... Last time I check, Immortal is in charge of this thing. Let the guy decide on what to do on this one.

Frankly, I like the idea of putting those characters last. But if he reverts his decision and go on with doing it alphabetically, then you won't see me bitchin' about it.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd like for my project to end well and to continue to have something to look forward to lol, I don't see how that's hard to wrap your head around. The order of the polls has, is and will be decided by me. No one was anywhere near this vocal at the start when I asked people how they wanted the order to go 

Just be patient!


----------



## Algol (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, my thing is this: I don't like Itachi or Minato, so why should they get special treatment over the characters that do happen to be my favs?

Like Hidan who's poll I happened to miss just because of that week's timing. It really wasn't a problem though, cuz it was alphabetical like everyone else, so i know it was fair game and thus only my bad. 

But the fact that I/M will be the end of this year's pop poll _will_ ultimately draw more attention to them than everybody else, and I think this in itself is an unfair thing, that will ultimately inflate votes either direction (_especially_ because they are being done at the same time as each other too). 

And the reason we're more vocal now is cuz we probably all assumed alphabetical when as u said, but then we noticed it now when itachi's name should have come up, that it didn't. lol


----------



## Seiji (Feb 9, 2013)

Algol said:


> Well, my thing is this: I don't like Itachi or Minato, so why should they get special treatment over the characters that do happen to be my favs?



First of all, no one cares if you don't like any of them. This isn't about _your_ or anyone else's favorite character. It's up to the *organizer's* decision on what to make of this survey.

He's the one in charge of this stuff, let 'im do what he wants.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 9, 2013)

I guess I just don't see the point in not continuing as you have done so already.


----------



## Algol (Feb 9, 2013)

Nate River said:


> First of all, no one cares if you don't like any of them. This isn't about _your_ or anyone else's favorite character. It's up to the organizer's decision on what to make of this survey.
> 
> He's the one in charge of this stuff, let 'im do what he wants.



Yeah I know no one cares, but the problem is that individual favorite characters of members _are_ being factored into it now. If no one cares, then it's more the reason why it should be standard for all of them. 

The reason Immortal's putting them at the end is because they _are_ a lot of people's favorite characters on here, so I'm sayin it doesn't keep the whole thing fair if they get special treatment over others and other fandoms.

Of course Immortal can do what he/she wants, but I disagree with it, that's all.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a he. 

Honestly, if people missed a poll they wanted to vote in I'd have no issues at all taking their votes via PM. I doubt I'd get many votes or that they would change the polls significantly. 

For example, when I did Hinata's score I forgot to take out the dupes and she got like a 7.98 or some shit. I took the dupes out, 5 of them, and her score went up to 8.04... the difference is pretty negligible. 

In a way, I guess you could say I'm giving a priority to those fandoms but it's solely because their fandoms are drastically larger. If anyone cares to know, my favorite character is Kakashi and I'll make sure that he doesn't receive any special treatment. 

I'd agree with those opposing my decision if people voiced opinions in the first place. First, when this thread went up no one voiced an opinion on character order. The only people who said anything about it said that I could do whatever I wanted/what was easiest. Then aabout a week before Itachi went up, I asked what people thought about me saving him for the end. 

The only responses that I got were "good idea!" and thoughts like that. Most importantly, Snow Miser who's had my back since page 1 supported my idea. 

I think it's better, Snow Miser likes it better and no one voiced against it during the multiple times I encouraged others to speak up. So, Itachi and Minato will be at the end of the polls, end of story. 

I'm really glad to see such interest in the polls lately though!


----------



## Addams (Feb 10, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> There doesn't need to be a bang. I don't know why you're so obsessed with it. Keep it alphabetical.



Yeah, that's kinda silly really.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 10, 2013)

Kakashi's poll is nearing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2013)

As long as once the manga is done, some characters get repeats so we can take into account their actions after their poll has been up, I don't care what order they're done in. 

Already it's lopsided because I'd be willing to bet that Hashirama's scores would be very different now and it's only been a couple of weeks.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, characters will be repolled as long as snow miser is okay with it.


----------



## TGM (Feb 10, 2013)

Izuna gets a poll despite only appearing a handful of times in a handful of flashbacks and never having a line of dialogue in the manga, yet Gato still lacks a poll despite being the series' first main villain...


----------



## Immortal (Feb 10, 2013)

Dude, I'll totally add Gato if you'd like. 

When the poll is done if there are any characters that didn't get polled, I'll poll 'em then. I'll keep Gato in mind


----------



## Immortal (Feb 11, 2013)

Jury duty -.- 

Jiraiya will be up today though.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't forget dat Teuchi. He also appeared in this manga way before almost all the other characters:

here
here


----------



## Immortal (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Immortal (Feb 11, 2013)

*Score Update*

New scores!

*Hiruzen Sarutobi: 8.12
Ibiki: 6.66
Inari: 4.42
Ino: 7.87
Inoichi: 6.28*


----------



## Undead (Feb 11, 2013)

Why is Itachi and Minato being saved for last, and not being put in order alphabetically?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 11, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Why is Itachi and Minato being saved for last, and not being put in order alphabetically?



Fan service  for Mary Sues 

I'm not even a hater of any of them, but that will _for sure_ influence my vote.


But Kakashi is next, so I don't really care


----------



## -JT- (Feb 11, 2013)

Posting while Ino is in the Top 10, 6th place. That's my girl


----------



## Immortal (Feb 11, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Why is Itachi and Minato being saved for last, and not being put in order alphabetically?



Because I said so.

And because when I asked people their preference those against is were extremely quiet. 

End of story.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 11, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Fan service  for Mary Sues
> 
> I'm not even a hater of any of them, but that will _for sure_ influence my vote.
> 
> ...



You're going to let the order of the polls influence your vote? 

I'll have to remember to not count your vote for those polls then. There's no reason to be so uptight about it. I personally would save the best, Kakashi, for last. I want to end with a character better then Zaku and Zetsu. 

Itachi and Minato are hands down the most anticipated polls. It's debatable whether that's deserved or not but I'm sick of this forum poo-pooing these characters so much just because of their fanbases. The fanbases of a character should NOT influence your scoring of the polls.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 11, 2013)

Zaku's cool though 

I really don't see why it matters when a poll appears. If Immortal wants to end it with what he thinks will be a bang, let him.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 12, 2013)

Immortal said:


> You're going to let the order of the polls influence your vote?
> 
> I'll have to remember to not count your vote for those polls then. There's no reason to be so uptight about it. I personally would save the best, Kakashi, for last. I want to end with a character better then Zaku and Zetsu.
> 
> Itachi and Minato are hands down the most anticipated polls. It's debatable whether that's deserved or not but I'm sick of this forum poo-pooing these characters so much just because of their fanbases. *The fanbases of a character should NOT influence your scoring of the polls.*



Oh, but they do. Itachi will got knocked points points because he's too perfect and because his fanbase is insufferable at times.


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Because I said so.
> 
> And because when I asked people their preference those against is were extremely quiet.
> 
> End of story.


You don't need to be a dick about it.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 12, 2013)

Paragon said:


> You don't need to be a dick about it.





Immortal said:


> The funny part about this is that when KBL did his list, he chose the order he went in. And he did it smart too, started with the main characters to boost activity off the bat and ended it with Akatsuki to end with a bang.
> 
> I was the one who chose to do alphabetical, no one said they thought it should/had to be alphabetical. So I'm changing the order myself since the order was set by me in the first place >.<





Immortal said:


> There's no fairness lol. It's not like there was a set way to do this.
> 
> Doing them alphabetically was done by choice by myself. KBL did it in a completely different way, and was smart about it too. He cleverly did the main characters first to start with a bang and the Akatsuki last, to end with a bang.
> 
> Point being, I chose how the list was and I'm choosing how it is now. There's no fairness to it. Besides, no one can deny that Minato and Itachi have the largest and most vocal fanbases in this forum, especially this section.





Immortal said:


> I'd like for my project to end well and to continue to have something to look forward to lol, I don't see how that's hard to wrap your head around. The order of the polls has, is and will be decided by me. No one was anywhere near this vocal at the start when I asked people how they wanted the order to go
> 
> Just be patient!





Immortal said:


> I'm a he.
> 
> Honestly, if people missed a poll they wanted to vote in I'd have no issues at all taking their votes via PM. I doubt I'd get many votes or that they would change the polls significantly.
> 
> ...





Immortal said:


> Because I said so.
> 
> And because when I asked people their preference those against is were extremely quiet.
> 
> End of story.



I really wouldn't consider that bein' a dick Paragon. More like a sound of exasperation. The guy has been explaining his sentiments to literally anyone who questions his decision in the last few pages of this thread. And the last thing he needs is another one complaining about it _again_. Let's just be glad that there's actually someone who's willing to do this thing. After all, he's the one who initiated so the best we could do is respect whatever he plans to do and move on.


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2013)

Nate, I don't frequently visit this thread, and I didn't want to read through pages of this thread, so I didn't get that implication. I simply came in to look at the OP, noticed something, and wanted to ask about it. And from my view, I felt like his response was harsh.

Also, I wasn't _complaining_. Nothing in my question even suggests it. It was an innocent question. I don't want to drag this out, because Immortal apologized via rep, and I don't want to derail the topic. So yeah, moving on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

Yawn. Looks like Jiraiya will win again.


----------



## αce (Feb 12, 2013)

The general populace of NF having shit taste. What's new again?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2013)

People admitting they scored him highly because of the naked ladies part and because he's heterosexual.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 15, 2013)

What happened to the guy who was working out the difference between the characters' new scores and their old scores in the old poll?

'Twas a good idea. And new awards could be implemented as a cause of it (e.g. 'Most Improved')


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 15, 2013)

Orochimaru should come away with the title this time


----------



## Rosi (Feb 15, 2013)

It's certainly between two epic sannins  (bar Tsunade )
Madara can put up a fight, as he seems to be very well liked here, but he'll suffer from Uchiha haters.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2013)

Madara will definitely get auto-down votes for being an Uchiha and probably some for not soloing the entire Alliance despite Kishi saying he is capable of doing so. That seems to be the only bad thing people continually say about him, which I guess can't be helped.

Anyway I never realized how many K-names there are. Over a month, it seems like.

Plenty of time to write my Madara tl;;dr.


----------



## Undead (Feb 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Plenty of time to write my Madara tl;;dr.


Oh you.         **


----------



## Immortal (Feb 16, 2013)

Keep in mind that characters will be repolled after this poll is completed if they've had feats in the manga since their previous polling.


----------



## kuruizaki (Feb 17, 2013)

hello.

i don't know if this was asked already; but shouldn't the voting turnout have a significant bearing in the total average? O_o I mean this is a _popularity_ poll after all? what if there's a char with 20 perfect 10 votes? 

just curious! thanks in advanced for answering!


----------



## Immortal (Feb 18, 2013)

That's what the spoiler tags and awards are for. There are other ways to calculate the averages sure, but I prefer just do it the traditional way. I also don't want to pardon people for not participating in every poll. It literally takes about 5 seconds to pop in and vote, I'd much prefer people just vote frequently.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 18, 2013)

Two awesome characters coming


----------



## Immortal (Feb 18, 2013)

Go give that bitch a 10!


----------



## Seiji (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a pretty good feeling that Kakashi is going to have the highest average this year.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd be very happy if that were the case.


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 19, 2013)

Too bad Hashirama got voted literally a few weeks before he was resurrected. But damn, nobody saw that coming. The scores would already have been different I think. I'm not sure whether in favor or not, some people don't like Hashirama's naruto-ness.

BTW isn't it time to update the ranking? I believe Jiraiya is leading right now.



Immortal said:


> I'd be very happy if that were the case.



Oh FUCK yeah. Gimme dat, bitches, gimme dat. Kakashi needs to win.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> People admitting they scored him highly because of the naked ladies part and because he's heterosexual.



C'monn. Jiraiya just is an awesome character. That's why!

And lol, as far as I know everyone in this manga is heterosexual! This ain't some kind of yaoi shit or whatever it's called.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 19, 2013)

Hopefully, no one with a Sharingan comes out on top when this whole thing is finished.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 19, 2013)

This is probably the best week of polls that will happen... Juubi, Kabuto, Kakashi, Kakuzu. Quite the streak.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Hopefully, no one with a Sharingan comes out on top when this whole thing is finished.



I don't think anyone of them except Kakashi and maaaaybe Madara(depends on how long his hype lasts) stand a chance.



Immortal said:


> This is probably the best week of polls that will happen... Juubi, Kabuto, Kakashi, Kakuzu. Quite the streak.



There will be a week of Nagato, Naruto, Neji, Obito and Orochimaru later, I think.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 19, 2013)

Just realized that Kakuzu wasn't supposed to go up til tomorrow lmao. Whoops. No new poll til Friday then


----------



## Immortal (Feb 20, 2013)

*Updated Scores!*

*Iruka:* 6.51
*Isobu:* 4.2
*Izumo:* 5.56
*Uchiha Izuna:* 5.72
*Jiraiya: *8.818

*New Award!*

*Highest Score:* *Jiraiya* [8.818] over *Haku* [8.61]


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2013)

I missed to vote on some characters. And it would had downgraded their voting considerably.
Anyways, how come there are chars with such a few votes and have such a huge position?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow. Jiraiya fell a lot from last time. 

Looks like overall everyone is getting significantly lower.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow. Jiraiya fell a lot from last time.
> 
> Looks like overall everyone is getting significantly lower.



Jiraiya had more previous time? Wow, just wow! 

I am happy with Jiraiya, but my other favorite, Naruto, will get haten soo much probably...  He has many fans, but also many haters (at least in this forum, other forums there is almost no hate).


----------



## Xin (Feb 21, 2013)

Why don't we make a few more polls at the same time?


----------



## TGM (Feb 21, 2013)

Xin said:


> Why don't we make a few more polls at the same time?



He tried that at first, but people just wanted to throw a bitch fit about it in every single thread.


----------



## Magician (Feb 21, 2013)

Think we should redo the Hashirama poll


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

There wont be a poll for the trollkage?!


----------



## -JT- (Feb 21, 2013)

There will be. He actually is listed as Trollkage!


----------



## Immortal (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't even remember his actual name hahaha

And yeah, Hashirama will be re-polled at the end for sure along with a couple others. I'm sure characters like Orochimaru, Sasuke, Naruto, Juubi, Obito etc. will need to be repolled at some point. Since it seems like the manga will be completed in another year or so, it would make sense to just update this poll instead of doing a whole new one.


----------



## TGM (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think his real name was ever given.


----------



## Sora (Feb 21, 2013)

can't believe Teuchi has a poll lol


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 21, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I don't even remember his actual name hahaha


The closest we have to a name is Nidaime Mizukage. There is the possibility that he has the surname Hōzuki.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a possibility that his surname is Trollkage. :ho


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 21, 2013)

There's also a possibility that his surname is Half-Elven.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 22, 2013)

Sora said:


> can't believe Teuchi has a poll lol



Teuchi actually has a fairly large fanbase  Expect many a 10


----------



## Silver (Feb 22, 2013)

Could we add Rock(s) to the polls, they have been the most reoccurring characters, have quite the history with the Uchiha, and have built a fanbase as well


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Feb 22, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Teuchi actually has a fairly large fanbase  Expect many a 10



He's getting a 1 from me considering I'm not sure I know who he is. If he is who I think he is, then I wish I could give negative scores.


----------



## Undead (Feb 23, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> He's getting a 1 from me considering I'm not sure I know who he is. If he is who I think he is, then I wish I could give negative scores.


...Why would you rate somebody any score if you don't know him or her? At least look the character up first and then judge.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 23, 2013)

Questions, why do we have a seperate poll for Nagato and the Six Paths of Pain? There are both the same person...


----------



## -JT- (Feb 23, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> He's getting a 1 from me considering I'm not sure I know who he is. If he is who I think he is, then I wish I could give negative scores.



Oh, poppycock. He is one of the delights of the series.


----------



## TGM (Feb 23, 2013)

klad said:


> Questions, why do we have a seperate poll for Nagato and the Six Paths of Pain? There are both the same person...



Because enough people insisted that we separate the two, since some people are fans of the Pain persona but not Nagato himself.

It could be worse, there was a time when Obito and Tobi were gonna have separate polls.


----------



## Undead (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 23, 2013)

He would of probably gotten a lower score prior to recent chapters. The Uchiha fans and Uchiha haters will balance each other out.


----------



## Magician (Feb 23, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.



We will outlast the Uchiha-tards


----------



## Sora (Feb 23, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.


people are going to downvote Madara just because he's an Uchiha
it goes both ways

the forum has a huge Uchiha fandom and hatedom


----------



## Immortal (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry for the late poll guys, I was busy having a life I wasn't home for a bit.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 23, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.



Don't worry, all of us aren't the same.

Tobirama looked like a real bad ass to me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 23, 2013)

Paragon, why are you bitching about "Uchihatards"?

If you've been following trends on the forum at all, most people who are inclined towards liking Uchiha characters have long been interested in Tobirama, as he is the dark horse in Konoha's history.

Many of us "_Uchihatards_", if you want to throw all of us into so simple a category, also like Tobirama because of the shades of grey he brings with him. He may be a "good guy", but he's pretty deranged and morally questionable, which basically puts him up there with Itachi and Sasuke. Seeing as a lot of Uchiha fans like Uchiha characters for this exact reason, Tobirama is one of the more interesting good guys for us.

Sure, some Uchiha fans will downvote him, but I doubt it will be more so than any other fandom.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel like overall so far we've done pretty well about not downvoting characters based solely on hating on other fanbases.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 24, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I feel like overall so far we've done pretty well about not downvoting characters based solely on hating on other fanbases.



I wish you could say the same when it already comes to the Uchiha 'n Minato.


----------



## TGM (Feb 24, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.



I was already planning on giving him a 10. Recent chapters have only solidified that score. By _far_ the best Kage this series has seen to date.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 24, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 24, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.



I'm just quoting you because I need to cash in on the trend 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I harbor negative feelings towards Tobirama because of his beliefs and actions, not because of his shittily written character, therefore he's gonna get medium-high points from me.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 24, 2013)

TGM said:


> Because enough people insisted that we separate the two, since some people are fans of the Pain persona but not Nagato himself.
> 
> It could be worse, there was a time when Obito and Tobi were gonna have separate polls.


So they like who he appears to be rather than who he is?
I never knew this was high school.



Paragon said:


> Oh God... Why do I get the feeling that Tobirama is going to get a low score due to his recent development? I'm sure a lot of Uchiha-tards are going to give him 1's.


I'm going to give Tobirama 1/10 because I don't like his character. I'm black so his racism and bigotry don't swing well with me.


----------



## Saturnine (Feb 25, 2013)

Before calling people "Uchihatards" you'd do well to examine the possible reasons people like Uchiha characters for, Paragon.

And explain how liking Uchiha characters makes somebody automatically predestined to hate on Tobirama? He was no snivelling do-gooder Gary Stu like Minato was, so there's no reason to dislike him for anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 25, 2013)

klad said:


> So they like who he appears to be rather than who he is?
> I never knew this was high school.
> 
> 
> I'm going to give Tobirama 1/10 because I don't like his character. *I'm black so his racism and bigotry don't swing well with me.*



laaawd.


----------



## Talia00 (Feb 26, 2013)

So is Kakashi the new champ?


----------



## kagegak (Feb 27, 2013)

Man I really wanted hashirama to have another chance at this popularity poll
If there is any possibility of giving another poll i would be really happy


----------



## Seiji (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see Kakashi's score. I wonder how many dupes he had in his poll.


----------



## Immortal (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll try to get the polls updated tonight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2013)

kagegak said:


> Man I really wanted hashirama to have another chance at this popularity poll
> If there is any possibility of giving another poll i would be really happy



OP is supposedly redoing polls at the end involving characters who had significant development since their poll (seeing as there probably won't even be that many). Hashirama will definitely be one of them.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 1, 2013)

*Score Updates! *

*Jirobo:* 3.68 
*Jugo:* 6.26 
*Juubi:* 4.78 
*Kabuto:* 7.38 
*Kakuzu:* 7.45 
*Kankuro:* 6.02 

*New Award!*

*Lowest Average:* Jirobo [3.68]

Kakashi's score will be updated tonight once I figure out which votes are the dupes and which people are just banned >.<


----------



## Seiji (Mar 1, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Kakashi's score will be updated tonight once I figure out which votes are the dupes and which people are just banned >.<



I've recently made a dupe myself so I can view the users who voted just before the poll was closed. I've counted like more than 10 accounts that seemed to have specifically made to vote in the poll (Join date: February 2013, posts: 0). 

Seems like Jiraiya's still unbeatable.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 1, 2013)

Kakashi: 8.752

Good outing, but not quite enough


----------



## Seiji (Mar 1, 2013)

How many dupes did he have?


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 2, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Kakashi: 8.752
> 
> Good outing, but not quite enough



He got a good score


----------



## Immortal (Mar 2, 2013)

Eight dupes


----------



## Dominus (Mar 2, 2013)

Jiraiya is still in the lead


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 2, 2013)

Good, J-man is still in the lead. No Sharingan users shall win this.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 2, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Eight dupes



I've expected more. 

Still, his score's not that bad. Though it would be cool to see a new winner.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 2, 2013)

If Kakashi does something with Obito, he'll be repolled later. If Kishi gives Kakashi the final actions he deserves, I'm sure his score will go up.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 2, 2013)

Kakashi  

I think the winner is decided already, noone will be able to beat his score if Kakashi couldn't(I've never even heard about Kakashi haters). Maybe Oro and Madara have a little chance, but they are not that universally liked, the way Jiraiya is.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Kakashi
> 
> I think the winner is decided already, noone will be able to beat his score if Kakashi couldn't*(I've never even heard about Kakashi haters).* Maybe Oro and Madara have a little chance, but they are not that universally liked, the way Jiraiya is.



Kakashi didn't beat Jiraiya.  

Ditto. I didn't know Kakashi had haters...


----------



## Saturnine (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope Minato doesn't beat Kakashi, I'd seriously lose much of my faith in the NF's taste in characters.


----------



## Sora (Mar 2, 2013)

he won't beat Kakashi
Minato has alot of haters


----------



## Seiji (Mar 2, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> I hope Minato doesn't beat Kakashi,



Don't worry, I won't let that happen.


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 2, 2013)

Hashirama is the only one that might have a chance of beating Jiraiya if he gets a repoll.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 2, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> I hope Minato doesn't beat Kakashi, I'd seriously lose much of my faith in the NF's taste in characters.



Kakashi, the ninja who is now largely relevant thanks to the hax eye? Minato won't beat him because his haters are large in number. Though, Minato does deserve many 10s considering he has no hax just like Jiraiya.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a question about Tobi. Will he have his own poll, or will he be counted with Obito?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 2, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> I have a question about Tobi. Will he have his own poll, or will he be counted with Obito?



Considering they are the same person, I would assume they would be polled as Tobi/Obito.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 2, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> I have a question about Tobi. Will he have his own poll, or will he be counted with Obito?





Godaime Kazekage said:


> Considering they are the same person, I would assume* they would be polled as Tobi/Obito.*



awwh too bad...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 2, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Siriυs said:
> 
> 
> > How many dupes did he have?
> ...


 I'm seeing nine.
10 : 7
8 : 1
7 : 1


----------



## Fragile (Mar 2, 2013)

Few more weeks to wait and then it's Sasori!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 2, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> I hope Minato doesn't beat Kakashi, I'd seriously lose much of my faith in the NF's taste in characters.


Minato scored significantly higher last time then Kakashi, coming in third even over Orochimaru. It wouldn't surprise me if he scores higher again, even though he certainly doesn't deserve to, being the worst Gary Stu in the entire manga even over Itachi, without Itachi's more varied and interesting arsenal.


----------



## Seiji (Mar 2, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Kakashi, the ninja who is now largely relevant thanks to the hax eye? Minato won't beat him because his haters are large in number. Though, Minato does deserve many 10s considering *he has no hax* just like Jiraiya.



How is Hiraishin considered not hax?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 3, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> How is Hiraishin considered not hax?



Wasn't given to him, has to set up, has to be physically fit to actually use it effectively. It's not hax because you can't give it to anyone and get the same results. The same can't be said for sharingan hax.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 3, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> I'm seeing nine.
> 10 : 7
> 8 : 1
> 7 : 1



Counted wrong/was stoned when replying to that. I'll redo the score again later just to double check.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 3, 2013)

Stormcloak said:


> Hashirama is the only one that might have a chance of beating Jiraiya if he gets a repoll.



Possibly. He'll have to beat the shit out of Madara really good, though, which I am fine with. 

But yea. Disappointed that Jiraiya will just win again, not because he is the most loved but because he is the least hated.



Godaime Kazekage said:


> Kakashi, the ninja who is now largely relevant thanks to the hax eye? Minato won't beat him because his haters are large in number. Though, Minato does deserve many 10s considering he has no hax just like Jiraiya.



Voting 10s for characters just because they "have no hax" is just as pathetic as voting 10s for characters just because they do, if not more so because it shows obsessive over-compensation. You realize that, don't you? Most people who vote 10s for people who were born with or given "hax" vote as such because of the abilities, not the actual object. People don't vote 10s just because someone has the sharingan or the kyuubi. They vote for what it can do and how the person uses it, whereas an alarming amount of people consistently brag about how certain characters are "haxxed" without being born with or given anything. They focus on the object (or lack thereof), and nothing more.

"I am going to vote for this person just because he's strong and did it himself without being born special"! 

Cool. It's still voting for someone because he was born a certain way. That's kind of pathetic.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Possibly. He'll have to beat the shit out of Madara really good, though, which I am fine with.
> 
> But yea. Disappointed that Jiraiya will just win again, not because he is the most loved but because he is the least hated.
> 
> ...


I'm not giving him a 10 for that reason alone. He's one of my favorites so he gets a 10 for that reason alone. Versatile, awesome under pressure, can make tough decisions, etc. He's awesome. The fact that he has no hax is icing on the cake. I gave Jiraiya a 9 and Kakashi an 8. My faves get auto-10s. Gaara was one of them. I would've given Hinata a 10 had I known she was up for voting at the time. It's a popularity poll so I don't need an elaborate explanation for why I give the score that I give.

If you have a sharingan, then you're not getting a 10 from me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2013)

Editing because I can't double post and don't want mixage of the two topics.

I know ISeeVoices started this a long time ago but I figured I'd pick it up again. I redid all of the numbers x2, so you may see some minor differences. I'll try to keep this up every week, as it should be interesting to see how some of the bigger and more drastically changed characters play out.

We are getting so jaded.

Hinata: 6.22...................8.04...................+25.53
Ino: 5.85...................7.87...................+22.45%
Uchiha Fugaku: 4.03...................4.95...................+20.49
Dosu: 6.04...................7.05...................+15.43%*
Inoichi: 5.96...................6.28...................+5.29%
Kakashi: 8.30...................8.752...................+5.28%
Chouji: 6.31...................6.61...................+4.64%
Danzo: 7.04...................7.34...................+4.17%
Darui: 7.19...................7.44...................+3.42%
Hanzo: 6.71...................6.92...................+3.08%
Chomei: N/A...................6.149...................0%
Han: N/A...................6.02...................0%
Izuna Uchiha: N/A...................5.72...................0%
Dan: N/A...................5.61...................0%
Isobu: N/A...................4.2...................0%
Fu (Jin): N/A...................5.45...................0%
Dodai: N/A...................5.151...................0%
Juubi: N/A...................4.78...................0%
Haku: 8.62...................8.61...................--.12%
Deidara: 8.17...................8.13...................--.48%*
Hiruzen Sarutobi: 8.28...................8.12...................-1.20%*
Iruka: 6.64...................6.51...................-1.98%*
Inari: 4.52...................4.42...................-2.23%*
Hidan: 7.68...................7.51...................-2.24%*
Choza: 5.85...................5.705...................-2.42%
Gaara: 8.59...................8.37...................-2.59%
Ebisu: 5.82...................5.67...................-2.61%*
Jiraiya: 9.17 ...................8.818...................-3.90%
Kakuzu: 7.90...................7.45...................-5.86%
Juugo: 6.65...................6.26...................-6.04%
Gamaken: 6.76...................6.311...................-6.89%*
Kabuto: 7.93...................7.38...................-7.18%
Hashirama Senju: 8.36...................7.75...................-7.57%*
Hayate: 6.84...................6.276...................-8.54%*
Hachibi: 8.16...................7.533...................-8.03%
Asuma: 7.40...................6.78...................-8.74
Chiyo: 8.43...................7.61...................-10.22%
Gamahiro: 5.90...................5.254...................-11.66%*
Gamabunta: 8.51...................7.533...................-12.22%*
Great Toad Sage: 5.52...................4.818...................-13.5%*
Kankuro: 7.01...................6.02...................-15.20%
Ibiki: 7.79...................6.66...................-15.64%*
Gamakichi: 6.75...................5.576...................-18.98%*
Izumo: 6.73...................5.56...................-19.04%*
Ma+Pa Frog: 7.72...................6.32...................-19.94%*
Aoba: 7.72...................6.2...................-21.84%
Fu (ANBU): 7.34...................5.87...................-22.26%*
Ao: 6.93...................5.53...................-22.47%*
Raikage A: 8.06...................6.33...................-24.04%
Chojuro: 6.93...................5.387...................-25.91%
Jirobo: 4.86...................3.68...................-27.6%*
Akatsuchi: 5.24...................3.85...................-30.6%
Anko: 8.58...................6.265...................-31.11%


Up to Karin.

Astericked characters are those which have done nothing between the two polls that I recall. Hashirama and Hiruzen were polled before they were rezzed. Pointless but interesting to see how things have shifted.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome, Pika!
I was considering carrying on his work, but I'm glad you did instead (I don't think I'd be committed enough...)


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2013)

Anko at least never deserved her original very high score. I like her and think she is one of the best looking females but she doesn't deserve that high of a score for mostly being "hot".


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2013)

I think Anko got her high score in part because she was one of the few female characters in the series who stood out as actually competent. I think spending two+ years as a vegetable significantly knocked her score down.

Anyway if anyone wants to see what the current open polls got last time:



> Karin: 5.33...................
> Karui: 5.87...................
> Katsuyu: 6.74...................
> Kiba/Akamaru: 6.51...................
> ...


----------



## Immortal (Mar 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka, you're the best. I'll be adding that to the OP.


----------



## MidvalleySensei (Mar 4, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Anko at least never deserved her original very high score. I like her and think she is one of the best looking females but she doesn't deserve that high of a score for mostly being "hot".


Hot-blooded, I feel is a sizable factor in that. Not just that she looked good, but that she came off as crazy and mysterious during her introduction. As noted by Pika, her actual combat prowess (Curse use disabled forever, no improvement/innovation whatsoever against Snake-hybrids) has probably diminished that dangerous image.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Mar 4, 2013)

Are those the raw overall votes in the percentages? Or are you comparing just the previous voters changed/unaltered views about a character that affected their rankings up or down or same?


----------



## Immortal (Mar 4, 2013)

*New Character Scores!*

*Karin: *5.875
*Karui:* 5.54
*Katsuyu: *6.02

*New Award!*

*Most Abysmal Votes:* Karin [28]


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Possibly. He'll have to beat the shit out of Madara really good, though, which I am fine with.



I wouldn't mind either. He turned out to be better than I thought.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 4, 2013)

Just noticed Ibiki got a 6.66.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2013)

Sci-Fi said:


> Are those the raw overall votes in the percentages? Or are you comparing just the previous voters changed/unaltered views about a character that affected their rankings up or down or same?



I'm a mathematical idiot so I feel like those are the same things.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 5, 2013)

fcking haters, took the abyssmal award from hinata.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 6, 2013)

*New Score!*

*Kiba/Akamaru:* 6.45


----------



## Wax Knight (Mar 7, 2013)

A good idea is to repoll Hahsirama, he got to shine. It wasn't fair for him to be polled without getting that much panel time..


----------



## Seiji (Mar 7, 2013)

Characters who were re-introduced ['n had done something noteworthy] like Hashirama will be repolled.


----------



## TGM (Mar 8, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Characters who were re-introduced ['n had done something noteworthy] like Hashirama will be repolled.



I have a feeling this is going to need to be repeated about a million more times before it finally sinks in with people. Perhaps it should be added in bold to the OP or something?


----------



## Immortal (Mar 9, 2013)

*New Scores!*

*Kidomaru:* 5.89
*Kimimaro:* 7.62


----------



## Immortal (Mar 9, 2013)

Also updated the OP. Gonna start separating the rated characters in increments of 10, like KBL did.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2013)

Updated the score differences on the first page:

Karin: 5.33...................5.88...................+9.81%
Karui: 5.87...................5.54...................-5.79%
Katsuyu: 6.74...................6.02...................-11.29%
Kiba/Akamaru: 6.51...................6.45...................++.46%
Kidomaru: 6.21...................5.89...................+5.29%
Kimimaro: 8.01...................7.62...................-4.99%


----------



## Jagger (Mar 11, 2013)

Haku at the very pit.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 13, 2013)

We have a new banner in the OP  

Also, we should get some last minute votes for Kirabi and Kisame - their polls have received under 120 votes, I thought popular characters like those would fare better. 

Konoha Elders Poll is going up now too.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Mar 13, 2013)

Immortal said:


> We have a new banner in the OP
> 
> Also, we should get some last minute votes for Kirabi and Kisame - their polls have received under 120 votes, I thought popular characters like those would fare better.
> 
> Konoha Elders Poll is going up now too.



It may have to due with NF shutting down


----------



## -JT- (Mar 15, 2013)

Is the final figure on the difference between the last poll and this poll the percentage increase?

Because I got completely different answers for the top three (Hinata, Ino and Fugaku). Saying that, I haven't studied maths for about 3 years so I probably did it completely wrong.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2013)

Soon Naruto's poll. 

The haters (bandwagon) will come... 


It will be tough.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Is the final figure on the difference between the last poll and this poll the percentage increase?
> 
> Because I got completely different answers for the top three (Hinata, Ino and Fugaku). Saying that, I haven't studied maths for about 3 years so I probably did it completely wrong.



I've been using an online calculator specially designed to find the percentage difference between two numbers.

If even one is wrong, then I assume the calculator is fucked up and they are all wrong.



Edit: Yea I just did a few by longhand and they are all wrong. So much for using a specialized calculator. 

I just redid all the greens without the calc. I'll do the reds later.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmfao. Nice Pika >.<

Two polls will be up later today since I missed Fridays.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 16, 2013)

I think we should make a poll for Tajima. 

Although I guess he has an unfair advantage over everyone else by having such an awesome face.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 16, 2013)

He could be tacked on at the end, before the re-polls.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, let the recent wave of facial ridiculousness wear off a bit.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 17, 2013)

Alright guys, I'm sorry lol. I've been working the past five days and smoking way too much after work so I missed the past two polls. I got stuff to do today but this evening I'll post two polls and tomorrow I'll post another two. Tonight I'll also update any scores there are.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 17, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Alright guys, I'm sorry lol. I've been working the past five days *and smoking way too much after work *so I missed the past two polls. I got stuff to do today but this evening I'll post two polls and tomorrow I'll post another two. Tonight I'll also update any scores there are.



I understand, bro. I understand. Relax.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Mar 17, 2013)

This is an outrage! I demand a refund!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd be inclined to advise against posting four polls in two days without checking with Nesha.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 18, 2013)

When are the awards going to be updated?


----------



## Immortal (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I derped again. Posting a poll now and I'll have the scores updated soon, today.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2013)

Relax, dude. I already said it. You are doing fine, respect for the work.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 18, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Alright guys, I'm sorry lol. I've been working the past five days and smoking way too much after work so I missed the past two polls.




 Like that wouldn't be forgiven.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 18, 2013)

The hatred is strong in the KL. One can never be too careful  

Updating scores now btw


----------



## Immortal (Mar 18, 2013)

Alright, I just fucked up editing the opening post 3 times now, so screw it, I'll update it later. I do have all of the scores now though. 

*Score Update!*

Kin: 3.684
Kinkaku/Ginkaku: 3.86
Kirabi: 8.36
Kisame: 8.445
Kitsuchi: 5.08
Kokuo: 5.43

*New Awards!*

*Lowest Average:* Kin [3.684]
*Most Abysmal Votes:* Kin/Gin [31]



* Both Kisame and Kirabi are subject to change if Snow finds me any dupes.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahh, didn't notice Konan was closed. Gonna just post another poll up now since there are only two open. 

*Character Score Update!*

Konan: 8.06

and the OP is all updated now too.


----------



## TGM (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmm, I woulda figured Izumo and Kotetsu would have been paired together in this. Like Ma and Pa Frog and the Konoha Elders, those two are kind of a package deal.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 20, 2013)

Kurama's up.

I think that's my first non-Madara-centric thread in like 2 years. I almost picked a Madara x Kurama fanart for the OP.


----------



## Rios (Mar 20, 2013)

Your thread got locked?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 20, 2013)

If you voted in the Kurama poll, make sure you vote again. The poll had to be redone, so all previous votes for it were erased.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 20, 2013)

Rios said:


> Your thread got locked?



Yea, Nesha had to fix the poll because I accidentally made it private.

I didn't know all votes have to be deleted though just to make it public. That seems like something the system should easily be able to handle.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 20, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, Nesha had to fix the poll because I accidentally made it private.
> 
> I didn't know all votes have to be deleted though just to make it public. That seems like something the system should easily be able to handle.


Once a poll is made, there isn't an option to make it public; it has to be done when the poll is made. Plus, you would have unclaimed votes in the mix.

I basically had to overwrite your poll with one of my own.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 20, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Once a poll is made, there isn't an option to make it public; it has to be done when the poll is made. Plus, you would have unclaimed votes in the mix.
> 
> I basically had to overwrite your poll with one of my own.



I guess I just figured you'd be able to publicize it as a mod. 

But I'll keep that in mind if/when I post another poll for Immortal. I don't do polls much so I just assumed public was the default.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help pika


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 22, 2013)

I just noticed that Trollkage is actually named Trollkage in the poll


----------



## Immortal (Mar 22, 2013)

Lmao. It's better than "Second Mizukage."


----------



## Immortal (Mar 22, 2013)

I just realized that we are officially half way through this popularity poll. That's kinda cool.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 26, 2013)

This is gonna go on a temporary break until April 2nd, when I think the original mods will be back. Not gonna post a thread like Madaras with no mods lol.


----------



## Sora (Mar 26, 2013)

damn i was really excited for the madara poll, oh well i can wait


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

Now I have more time to tl;;dr.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2013)

Since the mods are back earlier than expected, I'll continue this tomorrow.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 31, 2013)

Late poll going up now cause of Easter. I'll update the scores tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 1, 2013)

*Update*

*New Scores!*

Konoha Elders: 2.91
Konohamaru: 4.81
Kurama: 7.23
Kurenai: 5.95
Kushina: 7.43
Mabui: 5.82

*New Awards!*

*Lowest Average:* Konoha Elders: [2.91]
*Most Abysmal Votes:* Konoha Elders [61]

*Introducing, Secondary Awards!*

*Highest Rated Female:* Konan
*Highest Rated Akatusuki Member:* Kisame
*Highest Rated Jinchuriki:* Gaara
*Highest Rated Kumogakure Nin:* Kirabi
*Highest Rated Konohagakure Nin:* Jiraiya
*Highest Rated Sunagakure Nin:* Gaara
*Highest Rated Kirigakure Nin:* Haku
*Highest Rated Iwagakure Nin:* Deidara





If anyone has any other ideas for secondary awards, let me know.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 1, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Scores!*
> 
> Konoha Elders: 2.91
> Konohamaru: 4.81
> ...



Highest male, highest "rookie" ( excluding Naruto and Sasuke)


----------



## Immortal (Apr 1, 2013)

Highest male doesn't make sense to do, imo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm surprised that Mabui got so low. She didn't stick around long enough to have any negative traits, which is quite the feat for a female in the series. I wish I hadn't forgotten to vote for her. 

As for Konoha Elders....

I'm going to fix and update the percentages in the next day or two.


----------



## Meliwen (Apr 1, 2013)

Immortal said:


> If anyone has any other ideas for secondary awards, let me know.



Highest rated Kage perhaps? Includes both past and current.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (Apr 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm surprised that Mabui got so low. She didn't stick around long enough to have any negative traits, which is quite the feat for a female in the series. I wish I hadn't forgotten to vote for her.
> 
> As for Konoha Elders....
> 
> I'm going to fix and update the percentages in the next day or two.


just the fact i had to look her up is explanation enough


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2013)

I am really surprised at how bad poor Manda is doing. 

I'd have thought he'd do better seeing as he was Orochimaru's buddy. 


Who are the Oboro brothers coming up?


----------



## Immortal (Apr 5, 2013)

The genin from the chuunin exam.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 5, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Nagato
> Naruto Uzumaki
> Neji Hyuga
> Obito Uchiha
> ...



Holy hell. That will be fun soon :amazed So many BIG names in a row(almost)


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 5, 2013)

Poor Obito, I can imagine his poll now.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 5, 2013)

He will receive enough 10s from me and my dupes

We'll get out of the Worst 10 and laugh at the haters 


I'm actually very interested what will be Nagato's, Naruto's, Neji's(as of late), Obito's scores. They are all quite controversial. Oro will obviously be in Top 10


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2013)

Nagato and Naruto will be terrible. I think both Naruto and Sasuke ended up between a 5 and a 6 last time, which is to be expected. I can count on one hand the people who love Nagato. 

Neji I'm not sure about. I have a feeling he'll get a lot of 10s for the sake of someone in this war finally dying, and a lot of 1s from people who thought his death was lame/pointless.


I'm most curious about Tobirama. 


Edit: I just realized that the RS actually has a poll. Really?


----------



## Rosi (Apr 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm most curious about Tobirama.



He will have like 50:50 proportion of 10s and 1s and _no_ other kind  I'd bet on it


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 5, 2013)

Why again are the Paths of Pain being counted as a separate character from Nagato? Its a jutsu using puppets controlled by him. You can make a better argument for Tobi being counted as a separate character from Obito, at least goofy Tobi since he at least acts differently than both serious Obito/Tobi and young Obito(he may have been goofy but not to the level of goofy Tobi). Pain is not a different persona from Nagato.

I think I might try to write an LAP for Orochimaru like Pika did for Madara


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 5, 2013)

Im just waiting to give my 1 to Tobirama


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Why again are the Paths of Pain being counted as a separate character from Nagato? Its a jutsu using puppets controlled by him. You can make a better argument for Tobi being counted as a separate character from Obito, at least goofy Tobi since he at least acts differently than both serious Obito/Tobi and young Obito(he may have been goofy but not to the level of goofy Tobi). Pain is not a different persona from Nagato.
> 
> I think I might try to write an LAP for Orochimaru like Pika did for Madara



I argued for Obito and Tobi to be different polls actually, to no avail. I am surprised Nagato and Pain ended up as two different ones.



Jeαnne said:


> Im just waiting to give my 1 to Tobirama



Come on, Jeanne. He at least deserves a few points for being such a suave metrosexual. His fashion sense >>>>>>>>>> rest of Narutoverse combined.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 5, 2013)

What about the guy with the exploding fist?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I argued for Obito and Tobi to be different polls actually, to no avail. I am surprised Nagato and Pain ended up as two different ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, Jeanne. He at least deserves a few points for being such a suave metrosexual. His fashion sense >>>>>>>>>> rest of Narutoverse combined.


no              .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I argued for Obito and Tobi to be different polls actually, to no avail. I am surprised Nagato and Pain ended up as two different ones.


I wasn't arguing that I think they should be polled separately, just that theres more of an argument for them to be. I'm of the opinion that Obito and Tobi are one and the same.



MegaultraHay said:


> What about the guy with the exploding fist?


That would be Gari. Him and Pakura are too minor to be worthy of polls.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He will have like 50:50 proportion of 10s and 1s and _no_ other kind  I'd bet on it



Sakura won't be the most polarising poll. I feel oddly betrayed.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 6, 2013)

Because Pain was fucking awesome. Nagato ruined it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> no              .



Yes. 



Immortal said:


> Because Pain was fucking awesome. Nagato ruined it.



You can say the same for Tobi and Obito though.

Pain and Tobi were both awesome but in the end, they were just acts and/or projections, not characters in their own right. The only difference really is that with Pain, Nagato was actually using a different body than his own.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 6, 2013)

That was my stoned answer. 

I feel like polling Pain seperatly makes more sense. Pain acted completely different than Nagato. Pain's significance to the plot is different than Nagatos, imo. Pain killed Jiraiya. No one ever really thinks of it as Nagato killed Jiraiya, or Nagato nuked Konoha, those are things Pain did. Nagato revived everyone, Nagato is an Uzumaki and Nagato got one-shotted by Itachi. It helps that one of the biggest pieces of this poll, character design, is drastically different between Pain or Nagato. We have a wrinkled up cirpple or a gothic looking group of men with piercings all over their faces. 

I dunno, if people are opposed to it, I'll remove the Paths of Pain. All I know is that personally I regard the Paths of Pain much differently than I do Nagato.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 6, 2013)

The only way Pain polls differently from Nagato is whether people accept that Pain stands for what Nagato / Konan are fighting for or if they believe it's an extension.

IMO, Pain should poll independent, because  he represents Yahiko and his stand to the word. Then again, Yahiko can't be polled then. Pain is _Yahiko_, and not just in the physical way. Yahiko's own ideals are what Pain stands and fights for. Nagato is just keeping him and his ideals alive in a sordid way.

Then again, there might be some who disagree Nagato's view of Yahiko is the same as Yahiko himself (I agree to a degree).

I doubt that the large majority of the people wanting Pain and Nagato to be polled independently have thought of any of this beyond 'I didn't like the Nagato reveal, it makes Pain look less awesome'. LOL.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 6, 2013)

I will give Tobirama something high. I think he plays the "jerk" role very good. Also he is a better "gray" character than Danzou, as a character I think he deserves a good point.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 6, 2013)

No, Nagato and Pain should be one poll.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 6, 2013)

Polling Pain separately from Nagato is almost like polling individual puppets of puppeteers. Its a jutsu, not a character. Everything Pain said and did was controlled by Nagato, Pain is just a puppet, therefore Nagato is Pain. You can pretend they act differently but they do not, they may show off different sides of the same person but that doesn't make them any more of a separate person than any other individual.


----------



## TGM (Apr 6, 2013)

Huh, I somehow missed Manda's poll. :\

Would it be possible to make a new post informing on _all_ newly added polls in this thread, rather than just the "big ones"?


----------



## Immortal (Apr 7, 2013)

I can try to do that, yeah.

I update the OP every time I post a poll too.


----------



## Fay (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Im just waiting to give my 1 to Tobirama



Same here :33


----------



## Dominus (Apr 8, 2013)

Immortal said:


> That was my stoned answer.
> 
> I feel like polling Pain seperatly makes more sense. Pain acted completely different than Nagato. Pain's significance to the plot is different than Nagatos, imo. Pain killed Jiraiya. No one ever really thinks of it as Nagato killed Jiraiya, or Nagato nuked Konoha, those are things Pain did. Nagato revived everyone, Nagato is an Uzumaki and Nagato got one-shotted by Itachi. It helps that one of the biggest pieces of this poll, character design, is drastically different between Pain or Nagato. We have a wrinkled up cirpple or a gothic looking group of men with piercings all over their faces.
> 
> I dunno, if people are opposed to it, I'll remove the Paths of Pain. All I know is that personally I regard the Paths of Pain much differently than I do Nagato.



I agree with everything you said.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2013)

^ So what you're basically saying is that you want Pain and Nagato to be two different polls because you like Pain, hate Nagato, but want Pain to score really high.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't really understand how can one rate _Pain_ as a character. I mean, the guy(guys, if we count all the bodies) was just a corpse Nagato's words and thoughts were voiced through. Oh, and they used the same jutsus 

I may understand Obito/Tobi problem, as there are like at least 4 different characters/personalities put into one, but Pain/Nagato? Are we supposed to give high scores to Nagato's "puppets" just because they looked more badass when we didn't know who was pulling the strings behind them? 

Oh, and if we are viewing them separately, then what part of "Nagato" should I rate in a not so distant poll? The one who cried all the time and got TnJ'd by the porn book, or the one who blew up Konoha and was killing babies? It's a blatant flanderization of the character imo, if we divide him like that


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Apr 8, 2013)

Your wishes will likely fall on deaf ears. He didn't budge on placing Itachi and Minato alphabetically and doubt he'll budge on this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 8, 2013)

But this time Dragonus Nesha said that Pain and Nagato should be considered one poll.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'm budged. 

Paths of Pain poll will be removed. Nagato will be the only poll for his character. 

Didn't budge on the Itachi/Minato thing because I had just as many people encourage it as discourage it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

The only calm poll this week will be Muu's.


----------



## shibunari (Apr 9, 2013)

Immortal said:


> That was my stoned answer.
> 
> I feel like polling Pain seperatly makes more sense. Pain acted completely different than Nagato. Pain's significance to the plot is different than Nagatos, imo. Pain killed Jiraiya. No one ever really thinks of it as Nagato killed Jiraiya, or Nagato nuked Konoha, those are things Pain did. Nagato revived everyone, Nagato is an Uzumaki and Nagato got one-shotted by Itachi. It helps that one of the biggest pieces of this poll, character design, is drastically different between Pain or Nagato. We have a wrinkled up cirpple or a gothic looking group of men with piercings all over their faces.
> 
> I dunno, if people are opposed to it, I'll remove the Paths of Pain. All I know is that personally I regard the Paths of Pain much differently than I do Nagato.



You'll polling seperatly *Itachi vilain badass *part 1 and *Itachi hero part 2* too?
if yes, I'm ok with it


----------



## Dominus (Apr 9, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ So what you're basically saying is that you want Pain and Nagato to be two different polls because you like Pain, hate Nagato, but want Pain to score really high.



Do you seriously think that I care if he gets a high/low score?

I'm just saying that I look at them differently...
In my eyes Nagato was a man who always wanted peace, but when I think of Pain I think of a merciless Akatsuki Leader that wanted to rule the world.

And where did you get the idea that I hate Nagato?


----------



## Immortal (Apr 9, 2013)

^ I know exactly what you mean, I agree. But I'm gonna stick with just having one poll.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

> Upcoming Polls
> 
> Mu
> *Nagato
> ...





It's gonna be an interesting week.


----------



## Recal (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone please PM me when Oro's poll comes up.  The thought of missing it is just terrible.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll give Obito 10.

He'll need that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 9, 2013)

Can do, Recal. You should post a pic of yourself cosplaying as him. 



Dark Prince of Awesome said:


> Do you seriously think that I care if he gets a high/low score?
> 
> I'm just saying that I look at them differently...
> In my eyes Nagato was a man who always wanted peace, but when I think of Pain I think of a merciless Akatsuki Leader that wanted to rule the world.
> ...



Because Immortal's description of him was very derogatory and you said you agreed completely.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 9, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'll give Obito 10.
> 
> He'll need that.



I'm on it too.


----------



## auem (Apr 11, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Yeah, I'm budged.
> 
> Paths of Pain poll will be removed. Nagato will be the only poll for his character.
> 
> Didn't budge on the Itachi/Minato thing because I had just as many people encourage it as discourage it.



Put Tobirama at the end....love and hate for him are too much prominent these days...more so than Itachi...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 11, 2013)

Tobirama has had a 6-week controversy and for all we know, it will blow over within a month anyway. Itachi and Minato have been flame-war-inducing characters for years.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 12, 2013)

So, I worked literally 9 days straight and yesterday was my only day off this week lol. I totally forgot about updating the scores and just slept and smoked pot all day yesterday >.< I didn't realize how far behind I was on scores. I'll take care of 'em my next day off, Sunday. 

But for those dying to know, according to PikaCheeka, Madara scored an 8.23


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2013)

8.24. There was another dupe.      


Rough estimates, as Nesha checked Madara's, but I am not sure about anyone else's. Also, I did it all in my head. Cutting out the confirmed dupes for Madara, Mifune, and Gai, as they are the only ones with _banned_ dupes atm (obviously still including votes for Rios etc). 

Madara = 8.24
Manda = 6.45
Matabi = 6.03
Mei = 7.20
Mifune = 6.46
Guy = 8.13 (he is actually 8.125, which you may have to get picky about as Deidara also has an 8.13)


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see Mr. Ninja Jesus' score.


----------



## Sora (Apr 12, 2013)

he was more popular last time and he got a low 7 he is probably get a 6's this time


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

Meh, I'm giving him his well deserved "1".


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2013)

I still don't get why there is an RS poll. Doesn't he have two panels?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 12, 2013)

Upcoming Polls

Naruto Uzumaki
Neji Hyuga
Obito Uchiha

*fun*


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 12, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Upcoming Polls
> 
> *Naruto Uzumaki
> Neji Hyuga
> ...



dis gon' be good.


----------



## Magician (Apr 12, 2013)

My body is ready.


----------



## Stormcloak (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh shit I wonder how Obito will do


----------



## -JT- (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm actually so excited for all three of them


----------



## Rosi (Apr 13, 2013)

gotta prepare a lot of tl:dr's


----------



## -JT- (Apr 13, 2013)

So it begins


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 13, 2013)

Why is killer bee kirabi? shouldnt it be less confusing if he where just called Killer Bee?


----------



## Immortal (Apr 15, 2013)

Obito's poll is up!


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 15, 2013)

Gotta get popcorns for it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 15, 2013)

A lot of people on page 1 are alredy saying 10.


----------



## TGM (Apr 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> A lot of people on page 1 are alredy saying 10.



Guess the fans beat the haters to the thread.


----------



## -JT- (Apr 15, 2013)

I imagine the general view of the first page will sway certain people, so this is good news for Obito.

I can only speak for myself but in other polls where I've been fairly neutral to a character/not cared for them, I think I've subconsciously conformed a bit and bumped them up or down slightly accordingly.


----------



## Silver (Apr 16, 2013)

I just can't wait for Sakura's poll, it'll be glorious.


----------



## Naiad (Apr 16, 2013)

Silver said:


> I just can't wait for Sakura's poll, it'll be glorious.



i'm excited for it too


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh yes. A cesspit of misogyny and pairing butthurt. I can't wait.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 16, 2013)

*Please stop making new accounts to vote and using dupe accounts. It's just going to make scoring this character much more difficult for me, and considering how far I've fallen behind on scores, I'd appreciate that work load not being doubled or more. *


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 16, 2013)

Naruto's poll is beyond redemption at this point so good luck Immortal.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea. I wish you luck on that one, too.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 16, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *Please stop making new accounts to vote and using dupe accounts. It's just going to make scoring this character much more difficult for me, and considering how far I've fallen behind on scores, I'd appreciate that work load not being doubled or more. *



just weed every account that registered this month


----------



## Rain (Apr 16, 2013)

I will never understand what's so special about Jiraiya...

Also, why are Itachi and Minato separated from the rest? It's not like there won't be a shit ton of 1's in their polls... And Naruto and Madara are probably more liked at the moment...


----------



## Harbour (Apr 16, 2013)

> Orochimaru


So early. 4 Hokages and Orochimaru still able to do smthing, that change everyone's minds.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2013)

@Harbour.

Characters who do anything noteworthy will be redone at the end, so don't worry about it. And Oro will probably do good anyway.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 16, 2013)

His first poll will be somewhat tampered though by people foolishly believing that hes turned good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2013)

Regarding the recent new accounts and dupes in Naruto's poll,


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 16, 2013)

A very simple way to remove bias from a poll, is to consider it like a dot-graph.
Remove two outliers and take your average from that. Most of the time that will be 10 and 1 which get thrown out.

Besides, if people can't use their heads when voting then they shouldn't be counted.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 16, 2013)

What's the point of polls without 10 and 1?

We know the problem here and it isn't that.


----------



## αce (Apr 16, 2013)

in regards to the naruto thread, as someone said, just dont count any votes by people who joined since the poll was started


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 17, 2013)

Temporary break on the polls for various reasons. I have some rough estimates for Mikoto to Mu though (not sure if Nesha has checked for dupes).

Mikoto - 6.59 (one 10 dupe; no other known ones)
Mizuki - 4.94 (no known dupes)
Monkey King Enma - 7.18 (one 5 dupe; no other known ones)
Mu - 6.86 (no known dupes)


----------



## Immortal (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys.

We're gonna have a small break here for a couple reasons. Mostly because this weekend I'm going to be out of town/celebrating the shit outta 4/20. But also so that Nesha has some time to go through dupes. Not only that, but Nesha and myself could both use a small break from this, especially after having Neji/Naruto/Obito back to back to back. 

So this will continue on either next Wednesday or next Friday. I'll get things updated before then.

Pika, thanks a bunch for getting those scores for me. I usually don't have Nesha scan for dupes unless it's an important character or one with a lot of votes in the poll. 

Everyone rep Nesha and Pika to show thanks. They've both helped a lot through this process and will continue to. PM me if you have any questions/comments/concerns.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 18, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> We're gonna have a small break here for a couple reasons. Mostly because this weekend I'm going to be out of town/celebrating the shit outta 4/20. But also so that Nesha has some time to go through dupes. Not only that, but Nesha and myself could both use a small break from this, especially after having Neji/Naruto/Obito back to back to back.
> 
> ...



Oh okay. Works for me then. I don't know if you'd consider Guy important enough? The rest I would definitely say no to though. 

No need for the last comment, though.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 24, 2013)

I have tomorrow off, so I'll figure out where things are then. If we're all set, the next poll will be up Friday.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 25, 2013)

Gonna start editing in the scores Pika did now. Depending on the time, I'll do the scores after Pika's, but that might have to wait til my next day off (Sunday.) Either way, polls should be continuing tomorrow.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 25, 2013)

Alright, OP is now updated  

I'll do Nagato/Naruto/Neji/Obito tonight or Sunday.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2013)

seriously change kirabi to killer bee please.


----------



## Saturnine (Apr 29, 2013)

Come on Immortal, you gotta get Madara into the ranking!


----------



## Immortal (Apr 29, 2013)

I did haha, it's in the OP. 

The only people not ranked atm are Naruto/Neji/Obito because I'm waiting to hear back from Nesha.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (Apr 30, 2013)

so like...if naruto gets a lesser score than haku...will he really get ranked lower...? cause iirc (not checking) haku didn't even get 100 overall votes so...


----------



## -JT- (May 1, 2013)

If the poll was to end right now, Oro would be on top 

Really want that snake to knock Jiraiya off the top spot


----------



## TGM (May 1, 2013)

-JT- said:


> If the poll was to end right now, Oro would be on top
> 
> Really want that snake to knock Jiraiya off the top spot



I really want just about anyone to knock Jiraiya off that top spot.


----------



## Immortal (May 2, 2013)

*New Scores!*

Nagato: 7.08
Naruto: 7.16
Neji: 7.41
Obito: 6.49

*New Awards!*

*Most Votes:* Naruto [377]


----------



## -JT- (May 2, 2013)

Just a little glitch, Neji needs to be one place higher up, above Kabuto


----------



## Recal (May 2, 2013)

Oro is doing surprisingly well. Didn't think he had that many fans here in Telegrams.  Where have you been?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 2, 2013)

Oro has a huge "nostalgia factor", kind of like Haku and Zabuza, only more extreme because he's long-standing. I think he'd do very well anyway but a lot of people are basing their votes on Part 1, it seems. 

Oro was too busy writing his dissertation in Part 2.


----------



## Seiji (May 2, 2013)

Oro for # 1 spot. Make it happen.


----------



## Immortal (May 3, 2013)

It's possible for sure.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 3, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Nagato: 7.08
> Obito: 6.49


----------



## hcheng02 (May 3, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Scores!*
> 
> Nagato: 7.08
> Naruto: 7.16
> ...



So how many dupes were there in the Naruto poll?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


>



Yea that is pretty embarrassing. Especially because I don't know a single diehard Nagato fan. And I only know a couple who don't hate him. I don't know where they came from.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 3, 2013)

This list is pretty invalid to me now. Jiraiya beating Kakashi was funny enough, this is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Bontakun (May 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> This list is pretty invalid to me now. Jiraiya beating Kakashi was funny enough, this is just icing on the cake.



Why do you think this is invalid? Because Nagato scored higher than Naruto? That should be expected. With a poll format like this, the winner is the one who gets least hate. Naruto has lots of fans but also gets overwhelming hate, so he will never do well.

By the way Immortal, did you cut out the dupes who voted 1 and 10 for Naruto?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 3, 2013)

Nagato's position doesn't make any sense. And I'm not talking about Naruto.*see my post above*

But I won't be a bitch, I respect Immortal and I know how much effort he puts in this. It's NF itself that disappointed me.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 3, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> Why do you think this is invalid? Because *Nagato scored higher than Naruto*? That should be expected. With a poll format like this, the winner is the one who gets least hate. Naruto has lots of fans but also gets overwhelming hate, so he will never do well.
> 
> By the way Immortal, did you cut out the dupes who voted 1 and 10 for Naruto?



Correct yourself before you wreck yourself. King Naruto scored higher than Nagato.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 3, 2013)

And Arya was talking about Obito.


----------



## TGM (May 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that is pretty embarrassing. Especially because I don't know a single diehard Nagato fan.



No, but there's *tons* of diehard Pain fans, which was also reflected in the poll.


----------



## Rosi (May 4, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


>



 indeed
It's better than I expected though, so I guess I'm kinda ok with that. At least with the amount of 10s 



Immortal said:


> *Upcoming Polls*
> 
> Rikudou Sannin
> *Rin Nohara*
> Rock Lee



I sense lulz incoming


----------



## Bontakun (May 4, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Nagato's position doesn't make any sense. And I'm not talking about Naruto.*see my post above*
> 
> But I won't be a bitch, I respect Immortal and I know how much effort he puts in this. It's NF itself that disappointed me.





Godaime Kazekage said:


> Correct yourself before you wreck yourself. King Naruto scored higher than Nagato.



My bad. I thought Immortal posted them in order from highest to lowest. That's what you get for skimming >_<

Obito and Nagato huh? Obito is a more complex character but Nagato (Pain arc) gave more entertainment value. He talked less and killed more. I would've given him high score too. And probably did. For me, Obito's revelation of the Moon's Eye Plan at the summit was the all time low point in the whole Naruto manga, so he lost a lot of points for that.


----------



## Recal (May 4, 2013)

Don't know if Oro will beat Hinata's perfect score count, but still, I'm surprised and pleased by how many people actually like him.



Arya Stark said:


>



I can't believe Nagato scored that highly.

Gawd...


----------



## Rios (May 4, 2013)

Whats the problem? Their scores are similar because they are both villains ruined by the revelation. So 10 for Pain and Tobi and 1 for Nagato and Obito. I'd say NF is more lenient when it comes to scores, thats why they didnt get lower, after all the "dont care" is usually 7 and not 5.


----------



## Rosi (May 4, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> My bad. I thought Immortal posted them in order from highest to lowest. That's what you get for skimming >_<
> 
> Obito and Nagato huh? Obito is a more complex character but Nagato (Pain arc) gave more entertainment value. *He talked less and killed more.* I would've given him high score too. And probably did. For me, Obito's revelation of the Moon's Eye Plan at the summit was the all time low point in the whole Naruto manga, so he lost a lot of points for that.



 waaat 
He talked less and killed more? Are we reading the same manga? 

And I don't actually agree on Obito being the more complex character. More controversial maybe, but not the more complex one imo. At least Nagato's backstory kinda made sense. Obito's seems so shallow in comparison, hence the higher overall score most likely(Obito also suffered from some of the people _still_ being butthurt ). TnJ by a porn book ruined it all though. So yeah.



Rios said:


> Whats the problem? Their scores are similar because they are both villains ruined by the revelation. So 10 for Pain and Tobi and 1 for Nagato and Obito. I'd say NF is more lenient when it comes to scores, thats why they didnt get lower, after all the "dont care" is usually 7 and not 5.



People are actually wondering why their scores are _different_, I think.


----------



## Immortal (May 4, 2013)

There weren't many dupes in the Naruto polls, but there were a bunch of votes made by new/inactive accounts. Nesha is working on a solution for the inactive accounts (I dunno specifics) and once that's taken care of we'll reevaluate Naruto's score. 

Naruto will inevitably be repolled a couple times though, so I'm not too stressed about getting his score 100% accurate.

Also, sorry about the lack of poll today. I was out all day. I'll just post two tomorrow.


----------



## Seiji (May 4, 2013)

Demolish dem dupes voting 1 for Orochimaru.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 4, 2013)

i'll give rin a 10 cos she a legend.


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Demolish dem dupes voting 1 for Orochimaru.



I brought them up to Nesha, she said that those are inactive accounts but not dupes (or at least that's how I interpreted it.) Actually I looked over Kakashi again too and he has two 1s from inactive accounts and if they were removed he'd score higher than Jiraiya. 

Like I said though, Nesha is taking care of it and the poll scores will adjust accordingly. Try not to fret over people like Orochimaru/Kakashi/Naruto too much as they'll also inevitably be repolled. 

The current scores aren't perfect, but they're really close and will improve shortly.


----------



## Rios (May 5, 2013)

So if I voted Jiraiya 1 Kakashi had a good chance of passing him? Man, why was I so honorable


----------



## Arya Stark (May 5, 2013)

> *Upcoming Polls*
> 
> Rikudou Sannin
> *Rin Nohara*
> Rock Lee



My queen is coming up.


----------



## Seiji (May 5, 2013)

Immortal said:


> I brought them up to Nesha, she said that those are inactive accounts but not dupes (or at least that's how I interpreted it.) Actually I looked over Kakashi again too and he has two 1s from inactive accounts and if they were removed he'd score higher than Jiraiya.



Lol  is just an inactive account? Join date: 05-02-2013, posts: 0. Seems to me that the account was made solely to vote for this popularity poll. 



> Like I said though, Nesha is taking care of it and the poll scores will adjust accordingly. Try not to fret over people like Orochimaru/Kakashi/Naruto too much as they'll also inevitably be repolled.
> 
> The current scores aren't perfect, but they're really close and will improve shortly.



Not frettin'. Just wanting to be fair. 

As for the characters who will be repolled. Will their 2nd scores be their final one or will you be getting the average? [1st poll result+ 2nd poll result /2= official result]?


----------



## -JT- (May 5, 2013)

If Karin isn't getting a repoll, she got a very lucky escape. I know for I fact I'd vote her a lot lower for her recent shenanigans 

Not calling for a repoll, mind you, just speaking hypothetically.


----------



## ziemiak11 (May 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> If Karin isn't getting a repoll, she got a very lucky escape. I know for I fact I'd vote her a lot lower for her recent shenanigans
> 
> Not calling for a repoll, mind you, just speaking hypothetically.



I think this is the biggest issue with this poll. It takes to much time. 
It last almost half year and we are still far from ending.


----------



## Sora (May 5, 2013)

i know im late but holy shit oro might win this poll


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, that one you linked has to be a dupe, I'll ask Nesha. Nesha handles dupes much more than I do, as I don't have nifty mod powers. 

I haven't thought about the repoll that much... I was thinking the second poll would just be the new score, but I'd be willing to do it either way. We'll see when we get to that.

Also, I dunno if Karin will be repolled. Probably not at this point, but I'm willing to repoll anyone as long as majority wants them repolled and they've done something new since their previous poll.

Next two polls will be coming up shortly.


----------



## Magician (May 5, 2013)

Why would Karin be re-polled?


----------



## Rosi (May 5, 2013)

BD said:


> Why would Karin be re-polled?



'cause she received a huge chunk of character derailment recently. 

But I don't think it's worthy of repolling too. She is not relevant enough. It's characters like Hashirama that *need* to be repolled.


----------



## -JT- (May 5, 2013)

Like I said, I'm not necessarily calling for Karin to have a repoll, I'm just stating that she got away with a much higher score than she would get if she was to be polled now.


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2013)

My response was more in general than specific. When it comes time to decide who gets repolled, majority will rule as long as the character has done something new. I've started a list of obvious repolls in the OP.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 5, 2013)

Immortal why did you use that colouring page of Rin?


----------



## Rosi (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, should've put something like this

and not her death scene 


even though I understand why you did it


----------



## Arya Stark (May 5, 2013)

ugh she's so elegant :33


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2013)

Immortal, you seriously made a poll for the RS?


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2013)

I think it's more than fair enough to poll RS, even if he is an idea more so than a character at this point.


----------



## Krippy (May 5, 2013)

Immortal bro, lemme know when Sasuke's poll is coming up, I wanna put this in the first post



kthanksbro


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2013)

Lmao. As long as I remember I will bud.


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2013)

If you guys have requests for the pictures I use for certain characters, feel free to post them here or PM them to me prior to me making the poll and most of the time I'll use them. No troll pictures though, obviously.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 5, 2013)

Immortal said:


> If you guys have requests for the pictures I use for certain characters, feel free to post them here or PM them to me prior to me making the poll and most of the time I'll use them. No troll pictures though, obviously.


Rikudo Sennin is a hard one to shop for without delving too deeply into fanfiction.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 5, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Immortal bro, lemme know when Sasuke's poll is coming up, I wanna put this in the first post
> 
> 
> 
> kthanksbro



     .


----------



## RBL (May 5, 2013)

looking forward lee poll already !


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

sasuke is the only character better than madara
but not for entertainment purposes
hes unmatched in that category


----------



## Arya Stark (May 6, 2013)

I wish we waited a little bit more for Rin's poll.


----------



## Seiji (May 6, 2013)

What about you also save Sauce for last so then you don't have to repoll him just in case?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2013)

She'll get repolled, so it doesn't matter much. Hashirama also got screwed over. 



αce said:


> sasuke is the only character better than madara
> but not for entertainment purposes
> hes unmatched in that category



Watch it.


----------



## Krippy (May 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> .



just wait till me and my army of dupes hijack the poll, the trololololololol levels in the thread shall exceed 9000


----------



## Xeogran (May 6, 2013)

Sabu's thread will be the best anyways


----------



## Fay (May 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It's characters like Hashirama that *need* to be repolled.



I agree with this . Please someone repoll Hashirama so I can vote 10/10!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 6, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Sabu's thread will be the best anyways



I don't even know who that is.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 6, 2013)

The guy who was training Bee or whatever who had that giant raccoon named Ponta.


----------



## Alita (May 6, 2013)

Let me know when sasuke and itachi's polls are comming up so I can give them both the 1 out of 10 they deserve. thanks.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 6, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Leon Soryu said:
> 
> 
> > Sabu's thread will be the best anyways
> ...


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 7, 2013)

Sabu is half of the reason Bee didn't go full bijuu and roflstomp Kisame with his whirlwind technique or a bijuu bomb barrage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 7, 2013)

So basically, Sabu prevented someone from killing a dangerous villain.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So basically, Sabu prevented someone from killing a dangerous villain.


The larger reason was B not wanting to get caught. Undergoing the full transformation would have declared his presence.


----------



## Vice (May 9, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The guy who was training Bee or whatever who had that giant raccoon named Ponta.



Seriously? There's going to be a poll for him?


----------



## Xeogran (May 11, 2013)

Vice said:


> Seriously? There's going to be a poll for him?



​
You have something against Master? Just you see how he will be on the top this year!


----------



## Immortal (May 11, 2013)

Sai and Sabu's polls are up!


----------



## -JT- (May 11, 2013)

Sakura approaches


----------



## Seiji (May 11, 2013)

Sasori 'n Sauce. Interesting.


----------



## Lezu (May 11, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Sakura approaches



A lot of bans incoming in that day ?


----------



## -JT- (May 11, 2013)

Lezu said:


> A lot of bans incoming in that day ?



I wonder...


----------



## Lezu (May 11, 2013)

What's with these stupid emoticons ?


----------



## -JT- (May 11, 2013)

They're nifty!


----------



## Lezu (May 11, 2013)

As I can see you used paint power. 
That's quite a power you have there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2013)

You're missing the link to Sabu's poll in OP.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 11, 2013)

Lezu said:


> As I can see you used paint power.
> That's quite a power you have there.




Anything for Ino!


----------



## gershwin (May 12, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *Upcoming Polls*
> 
> Saiken
> Sakon/Ukon
> ...


He is Hatake


----------



## Lezu (May 12, 2013)

We should get 40 year-old genin poll.


----------



## Immortal (May 12, 2013)

^ I was thinking about a 40 year old genin and Fuck you ninja poll, but they would all just get 10s and dominate the polls >.<


----------



## Lezu (May 12, 2013)

They are far too strong to be compared with the others.


----------



## -JT- (May 12, 2013)

I'm not too sure about that, actually.

Even Mizuki, in all his tiger and lulzy glory, didn't do particularly well.


----------



## Animaeon (May 12, 2013)

We could just have them as bonus polls. All for the sake of lulz


----------



## -JT- (May 12, 2013)

I'd be up for that!

That way,the polls will actually go out on a high and positive note as opposed to Minato and Itachi


----------



## Immortal (May 12, 2013)

It's a possibility. 

Scores will be updated tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 12, 2013)

No need to show pity on Jiraiya for being dethroned by delaying it, Immortal:ho


----------



## -JT- (May 12, 2013)

Dat Oro


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 12, 2013)

Lezu said:


> We should get 40 year-old genin poll.


----------



## Immortal (May 12, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> No need to show pity on Jiraiya for being dethroned by delaying it, Immortal:ho



I'm afraid it's laziness. I'll do it tomorrow lol.


----------



## Lezu (May 13, 2013)

Ah thank you. Finally I know his name.


----------



## Immortal (May 13, 2013)

*Updated Scores!*

Oboro Bros: 3.21
Omoi: 5.97
Onoki: 7.57
Orochimaru: 8.86
Pakkun: 7.25
Rikudo Sennin: 4.78
Rin: 5.46

*New Award!!*

*Highest Average:* Orochimaru [8.86]


----------



## Krippy (May 13, 2013)

dat snake


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 13, 2013)

It's only appropriate that a sannin replaces a fellow sannin as the highest scored character. It's unfortunate that Tsunade is so bad and will never receive such honors.


----------



## kagegak (May 13, 2013)

Sakura is next this will be interesting


----------



## Coldhands (May 13, 2013)

Orochimaru stole Jiraiya's 1st spot? What the hell, NF? 

Sure, Oro is awesome, but he can never reach Jiraiya levels of awesome.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2013)

Jiraiya won last time, and that was largely due not to everyone being madly in love with him, but him not having any fanatical haters. 

It's nice to see someone else take the number-one spot this time.


----------



## Rosi (May 13, 2013)

The only drawback is that Kakashi moves to the 3rd place, but still, Oro 1st pek I'm so glad.


----------



## -JT- (May 13, 2013)

All hail Oro 

Now we wait for Sakura's thread


----------



## Recal (May 13, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *Updated Scores!*
> 
> Oboro Bros: 3.21
> Omoi: 5.97
> ...




*Highest Average:* Orochimaru [8.86]

*Highest Average:* Orochimaru [8.86]

*Highest Average:* Orochimaru [8.86]

*Highest Average:* Orochimaru [8.86]



NF, I am so fucking proud.  I guess this means liking Oro is now socially acceptable.  Don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Krippy (May 13, 2013)

Recal  since when was liking oro a bad thing?


Wait, Sakura's poll is next?


Hang on, let me go get some popcorn


----------



## TGM (May 13, 2013)

FINALLY Jirayia is dethroned!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2013)

Recal said:


> NF, I am so fucking proud.  I guess this means liking Oro is now socially acceptable.  Don't know how I feel about this.



That dolphin, what the hell? 

Liking Oro was always socially acceptable, wasn't it?


----------



## -JT- (May 14, 2013)

I don't think it was socially unacceptable... Just that people often laughed at him because of Uchihas constantly trolling him.
But now that he is repeatedly trolling death, it's all good!


----------



## Fay (May 14, 2013)

Immortal, maybe you can use this pic for Sakura's poll:


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 14, 2013)

I can't wait for Sakura. I should write an essay outlining just how bad she is. 

This hand of mine is burning red
It's awesome power is telling me to click 1


----------



## Immortal (May 14, 2013)

Fay said:


> Immortal, maybe you can use this pic for Sakura's poll:



If all that space on the left was cut off I certainly could.


----------



## Fay (May 14, 2013)

Immortal said:


> If all that space on the left was cut off I certainly could.



Here you go


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Pic is cute. I approve.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 15, 2013)

fffff jiraiya
ffffffffff rikudo 
fffffffffffffffffffff incoming saku


----------



## eHav (May 15, 2013)

out of all characters, i think oro is one of the few i would be ok with replacing jiraya as the top guy


----------



## Algol (May 15, 2013)

Fuck yeah Oro!



eHav said:


> out of all characters, i think oro is one of the few i would be ok with replacing jiraya as the top guy



I agree with this. As much as I would love Jman to remain up top, Oro is worthy of replacing him. Especially with recent stuff, and more to come I bet. Jman's time has sadly passed. 

At least it shows something that Jiraiya was the only dead, major char, not to be rezzed. Which is great cuz it means that Kishi may not have wanted to ruin him, and never gave himself the chance to lol.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 16, 2013)

i will never understand why is jiraya so loved ? i have no ideea.....

i can understand why people vote orochimaru... as their favorite becomeing nr 1.... but jiraya ? why ?


----------



## Rosi (May 16, 2013)

You get Oro love, but don't get why Jiraiya is so popular? Lol, no wonder you receive so many negs.

Because he is a well-developed character, who survived not getting shat on by Kishi and who had a great touching death. And his relationship with Naruto was awesome. A lot of people are also quite nostalgic and miss part 1(where J-man had a very big role, Oro is loved mostly because of it too).


----------



## ch1p (May 16, 2013)

Jiraiya had a tragic death. That alone made many neutrals like him.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> You get Oro love, but don't get why Jiraiya is so popular? Lol, no wonder you receive so many negs.
> 
> Because he is a well-developed character, who survived not getting shat on by Kishi and who had a great touching death. And his relationship with Naruto was awesome. A lot of people are also quite nostalgic and miss part 1(where J-man had a very big role, Oro is loved mostly because of it too).



so people like him because they loved part 1 and hate part 2 naruto ? 

PS. i only get neg from obito fans , or uchiha fans ( except the itachi fans they are cool )



ch1p said:


> Jiraiya had a tragic death. That alone made many neutrals like him.



So because he died he is awesome.... well kisame died in a cool way , konan , kimimaro , deidara and they dont get all that fame and glory.....


----------



## ch1p (May 16, 2013)

Kisame was always cool. He too is on top 10.

Konan got a lot of fans due to her fight with Trollbito. Before that she was bashed as 'just another female who sucks on Kishimoto's manga'. Now she's one of the top ten. Go figure.

Kimimaro, I don't remember what people thought of him back in the day, but probably he was cool was well.

Deidara was never disliked to begin with (he too is in the top 10). Neither was Jiraiya for that matter. His only blockage was the Itachi fans, who have long since left for greener pastures (both figuratively and literally).

Apart from Kimimaro, of course they get all the glory, they're all in the top 10. Kimimaro was a long time ago though, it might be that... it isn't like he ranked all the low either, since he's in top 20.

It was never bad to like Orochimaru either. The only contendance was that he always got dealt with real easily (Hiruzen non-withstanding).


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Kisame was always cool. He too is on top 10.
> 
> Konan got a lot of fans due to her fight with Trollbito. Before that she was bashed as 'just another female who sucks on Kishimoto's manga'. Now she's one of the top ten. Go figure.
> 
> ...



yep they are all cool and still dont get jiraya's fame and love.... that is why i dont get it maybe its because people love part 1 naruto and hate part 2......


----------



## Rosi (May 16, 2013)

The only one who doesn't belong in the current Top10 is Haku imo. Konan moving up a few places would make more sense. But I'm glad she is the highest ranked female. That is how it should be


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 16, 2013)

what i don't get is how someone could be unaffected by Jiraiya's charisma...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 16, 2013)

Unless Tobirama gets even more awesome before his poll(he likely will), only two more characters that I'll give a 10 are left in Sasori and Zabuza. Chiyo, Kiba, Sasori, Zabuza, Orochimaru, Deidara, Danzo and possibly Tobirama are the only ones to get 10s from me


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 16, 2013)

Sasori was pretty bad during the war and I have little respect for him now. It wasn't even just his "fight", which was forgivable because most Edos got terrible fighting treatment. It was the whole addition to his story that was just unnecessary and actually compromised his earlier death.


----------



## Vice (May 16, 2013)

Is Hashirama going to be repolled?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2013)

Vice said:


> Is Hashirama going to be repolled?


Nope.


alexu9696 said:


> i will never understand why is jiraya so loved ? i have no ideea.....
> 
> i can understand why people vote orochimaru... as their favorite becomeing nr 1.... but jiraya ? why ?


Asks why people like Jiraiya but doesn't bother reading the posts in Jiraiya's thread.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasori was pretty bad during the war and I have little respect for him now. It wasn't even just his "fight", which was forgivable because most Edos got terrible fighting treatment. It was the whole addition to his story that was just unnecessary and actually compromised his earlier death.


His fight treatment was entirely forgivable as he was without his puppets. As a Sasori fan, I wasn't really bothered much by his releasing himself from Edo Tensei as I felt it fit his character to accept that his art will last forever via the future generations making use of his puppets. His original death is still my favorite in the manga and superior but I'm accepting of his second "death".


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Nope.
> Asks why people like Jiraiya but doesn't bother reading the posts in Jiraiya's thread.



We're going to poll Nesha when this is done.

I have the pic ready.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Nope.
> Asks why people like Jiraiya but doesn't bother reading the posts in Jiraiya's thread.



okay i read it all and... the thing its because he is a well written character...... and they miss part 1 and his dead was epic

i agree with the dead part being epic , well written character... hell no for my point of view , i don't miss part 1 so much... for me its way better that the manga its more DBZ....

i read manga's of supernatural of power ups type..... maybe that is why my favourite character is kurama and not a shinobi....


----------



## -JT- (May 17, 2013)

We want Sakura


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 17, 2013)

We want Sakura for all the wrong reasons, though.


----------



## kagegak (May 17, 2013)

Fuck yes sakuras poll is coming 
She will break the record for lowest rated


----------



## Daxter (May 17, 2013)

I predict enough 10's to cover the pairing population.

The rest, however...


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 17, 2013)

dat kakashis pop


----------



## eluna (May 17, 2013)

Sakura poll NAW,I want so much give 1 to her


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

kagegak said:


> Fuck yes sakuras poll is coming
> She will break the record for lowest rated



too many people will vote on that poll for that to happen tbh.


----------



## -JT- (May 18, 2013)

I'm not even going to vote Sakura that lowly, I just want to see her thread


----------



## Vice (May 18, 2013)

I figure everyone should get repolled once the manga is finished.


----------



## Danzio (May 18, 2013)

Sakura and Sasuke will likely be the most controversial of the ones left bar Itachi.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 18, 2013)

personally i think the shitstorm will be in sasuke's thread


----------



## Immortal (May 18, 2013)

Lmfao. Posted Sakura's poll and before I could vote she instantly had three 1s 

But yeah,  Lets keep this civil guys.


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2013)

I propose a new superlative: Most Polarized Character, which is the one that receives the highest percentage of their votes in 10's and 1's.

I don't think anyone can beat Sakura at this, not even Sasuke


----------



## Immortal (May 18, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I propose a new superlative: Most Polarized Character, which is the one that receives the highest percentage of their votes in 10's and 1's.
> 
> I don't think anyone can beat Sakura at this, not even Sasuke



I could do that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2013)

Then Sakura wins one award, at least.


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2013)

Oh yes please do, I would be most pleased 
I wonder if this is what Kishi was aiming for with her. That sly Kishi!


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

kind of wish i had be around for the previous polls.  I had mostly stayed away from the library in favor of the sport section and its relaxed atmosphere.  Always knew that Sakura was a polarizing character but never knew it was this bad.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> I propose a new superlative: Most Polarized Character, which is the one that receives the highest percentage of their votes in 10's and 1's.
> 
> I don't think anyone can beat Sakura at this, not even Sasuke


i also propose a "greatest shitstorm poll thread" or "most discussed poll thread" if it doesnt exist yet


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Nic said:


> kind of wish i had be around for the previous polls.  I had mostly stayed away from the library in favor of the sport section and its relaxed atmosphere.  Always knew that Sakura was a polarizing character but never knew it was this bad.



The polarization at least has little to do with her actual character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 19, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i also propose a "greatest shitstorm poll thread" or "most discussed poll thread" if it doesnt exist yet



If that is actually an award then Sasuke will win because you will spam his thread to make sure it wins.


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The polarization at least has little to do with her actual character.



there just seems to be a big difference between how FC members view her in comparison to library members.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If that is actually an award then Sasuke will win because you will spam his thread to make sure it wins.


exacly        

though i will spam it either way


----------



## dynasaur (May 19, 2013)

I can't wait until Sasori's poll.


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

yeah the itachi thread might become a nightmare for the mods here.  Good thing it's second to last.   I'll just give my vote and leave, i don't want to be a part of that discussion.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

I will give Itachi and Minato 1s exactly because they are last. The movement of them being the "strongest most controversial characters in the manga" is already strong, I dont need the fucking polls to remind me of it.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 19, 2013)

Hey Darui got a really high position because almost no one even voted.
I bet if you re opened his poll, things would go different now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Rios said:


> I will give Itachi and Minato 1s exactly because they are last. The movement of them being the "strongest most controversial characters in the manga" is already strong, I dont need the fucking polls to remind me of it.



I never understood the ridiculous tension between the two. These characters will never interact, and I don't see how one being stronger than the other means that they are better too.


----------



## Immortal (May 19, 2013)

Rios said:


> I will give Itachi and Minato 1s exactly because they are last. The movement of them being the "strongest most controversial characters in the manga" is already strong, I dont need the fucking polls to remind me of it.



Then I'll be sure to remember to not include your vote. 

It's insanely stupid to base a vote on the order I decided to poll the characters in. 

"Sakura was poll 105 instead of 103 so I'm going to give her a 3 instead of a 4!"

See how dumb that sounds?


----------



## ziemiak11 (May 19, 2013)

^
I fully understand and approve not counting votes made by dupes, but this is too much.
It's  his vote and he can do with it whatever he wish and because of whatever reason.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 19, 2013)

Immortal never said anything related to that.


----------



## Lezu (May 19, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Then I'll be sure to remember to not include your vote.
> 
> It's insanely stupid to base a vote on the order I decided to poll the characters in.
> 
> ...



Sounds logical.


----------



## ziemiak11 (May 19, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Then I'll be sure to remember to not include your vote.
> 
> It's insanely stupid to base a vote on the order I decided to poll the characters in.
> 
> ...





Seto Kaiba said:


> Immortal never said anything related to that.




No, I see he did.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 19, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Then I'll be sure to remember to not include your vote.
> 
> It's insanely stupid to base a vote on the order I decided to poll the characters in.
> 
> ...



Sounds almost as stupid as pointlessly moving two characters out of their original places and putting them at the end.


----------



## kagegak (May 19, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Sounds almost as stupid as pointlessly moving two characters out of their original places and putting them at the end.


Ouch you got him


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 19, 2013)

ziemiak11 said:


> ^
> I fully understand and approve not counting votes made by dupes, but this is too much.
> It's  his vote and he can do with it whatever he wish and because of whatever reason.


No he can't.


----------



## Immortal (May 19, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Sounds almost as stupid as pointlessly moving two characters out of their original places and putting them at the end.



Last I checked I was the one running these polls and I was the one who made the final call on things. I've thoroughly explained why I chose to do this multiple times, but I shouldn't be surprised that people fail to read any of my posts and continue to complain anyways.

I chose to do them alphabetically, and I chose to save the two characters with the largest fandoms for last. FFS, I even asked in this thread what people thought about it and more people supported it than were against it. 

And while I'm not gonna go all dictator mode on the polls, I can damn well choose not to include votes from certain people, I'm the person running the polls lol. KBL restricted a few people from voting from any of the polls if I remember correctly.

Been working on these polls for over five months and counting, quit your whining.


Anyways, I had a busy morning. New poll going up now.


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

Sakura has the most abysmal votes now.  I wonder if she'll get the most votes overall as well.  290 votes in the first 24 hours.  Obviously, the voting numbers will subside dramatically over the next few days, but she might have a serious shot at that 377 mark. Also ironic that her character gets her first development as a character in like 40 chapter right when the poll comes out.  not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Rios (May 19, 2013)

I dont really care, I was going to state my reasons for voting them low in their respective threads anyway.

Just dont think that putting those characters in this "in your face" manner will be taken lightly.


----------



## Immortal (May 19, 2013)

I have no problem with you giving them a 1 or whatever you want to give any of the characters, but anything about the polling process should not be used in your scoring.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Last I checked I was the one running these polls and I was the one who made the final call on things. I've thoroughly explained why I chose to do this multiple times, but I shouldn't be surprised that people fail to read any of my posts and continue to complain anyways.
> 
> I chose to do them alphabetically, and* I chose to save the two characters with the largest fandoms for last*. FFS, I even asked in this thread what people thought about it and more people supported it than were against it.
> 
> ...


only because they make way too much noise and tend to use fan logic about anything related to their favorite character, it doesnt mean that they are the largest fandom. Minato and Itachi have just the most obsessed fans, who make it look like they are too many, but they arent. Right now i would say that the one with the largest fandom is either Madara or Orochimaru.

Move these two polls to the last will just justify the fan behavior, it will actually create even more crazy fan competition between the two since the polls will be up together/close...

be ready to have problems with dupe vote there when they come ~.~


----------



## Immortal (May 19, 2013)

I know it'll be a shitstorm.  

Nesha supported having those two last. Based on the history of the forum and the last popularity poll, it's safe to say they have the largest fandoms. Based on these polls so far that might be Hinata and Sakura though, shoulda saved them for last!


----------



## Nic (May 19, 2013)

i don't blame you for putting them last because if you hadn't by the time sasuke's poll was over, no one would have probably bothered participating in the rest of the polls.

@ Jeanne

nah i'm pretty sure the two largest fandoms are still Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 19, 2013)

Samui should just be rated on a scale of one to watermelons, judging by the way half those people are voting.


----------



## Immortal (May 19, 2013)

Not our fault that was all Kishi gave us for her


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 19, 2013)

just finished seeing who  voted what on the Sakura thread now if you'll excuse me


----------



## Saphira (May 20, 2013)

Which characters are going to be repolled and when? At the end, after Itachi and Minato?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 20, 2013)

Considering how many characters we got shouldn't we reduce the time people got to vote ?
I dont think people would care if the poll lasted for lets say 3-4 days , most of them vote by then.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 20, 2013)

Saphira said:


> Which characters are going to be repolled and when?


None. And you should definitely not look at the first post for any list.


----------



## Saphira (May 20, 2013)

Why not? It's not fair to characters like Hashirama, for example, who was more or less introduced in the manga _after_ his poll closed.


----------



## Nic (May 20, 2013)

When the manga eventually ends, i'm sure they'll end up doing this again.  And at that time the polls will be more reflective of how the characters should be rated since everyone will have had their character development finished.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 20, 2013)

Saphira said:


> Why not? It's not fair to characters like Hashirama, for example, who was more or less introduced in the manga _after_ his poll closed.



Read Nesha's post again and really comprehend it this time. Legend speaks of a magical post within this thread that possibly addresses re-polling.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 20, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Right now i would say that the one with the largest fandom is either Madara or Orochimaru.


Orochimaru has nowhere near the largest fanbase. I would know, being an actual Orochimaru fan, that there are very few actual Orochimaru fans and most of those who seem to be Oro fans are just Itachi fans wanking him to further wank Itachi. Hes considered a great character by the overall Naruto fanbase but that doesn't mean that most of them are fans. I'm a supporter of Jiraiya and Tsunade and will end up voting 9 for both of them but I'm not a fan of theirs.


----------



## Immortal (May 20, 2013)

Someone should vote 1 for Samui so that Haku is the only one with zero 1s. :ho

Sadaime Raikage going up now


----------



## Immortal (May 20, 2013)

___

I'll update scores tomorrow probably, I'm gonna be drunk tonight so it won't be any time soon


----------



## Olivia (May 20, 2013)

I thought you skipped the Nidaime Mizukage, but was pleasantly surprised to see him under 'Trollkage'.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Considering how many characters we got shouldn't we reduce the time people got to vote ?
> I dont think people would care if the poll lasted for lets say 3-4 days , most of them vote by then.



Changing that now would be unfair, as we are already two thirds into the polls.

Also, a week is perfectly valid, especially as many posters only come on the forums Tuesdays/Wednesdays for the new chapter.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 21, 2013)

OP do you also check which are dupes in the 10's? and other numbers?


----------



## Selva (May 21, 2013)

Is there a minimum requirement for the voting process here?

I've seen people with 1 post count and others who just joined (April, May 2013) voting. I don't know. I don't think those votes should count at all.
imo there should be a minimum of 100 posts and at least 3 months of membership for your vote to count.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Danzio (May 21, 2013)

Everyone who, blatantly, admitted to compensate for other people's voting in the Sakura thread, and thus not giving out genuine scores, should not be counted.

Otherwise what is the point?


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2013)

Sakura is apparently one of the best characters this manga has to offer


----------



## Nic (May 21, 2013)

people complaining in this thread because Sakura has too many 10s.  Dear lord.  Btw she also has 100 1s which is 40 more than any other character so far.  And no Immortal cannot discount votes based of postcount or he'd have to go back and do that for every poll that has already been done.  The library isn't an exclusive club.  Also people are free to vote whatever they want on a poll despite their own intentions which would also apply to those giving a character 1s.  Imagine going back through every poll and figuring out the intention of every single member as well for those polls.

btw, sasori and sasuke are up next.  Two characters i'm looking forward to vote on.


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2013)

My intentions are never clear, even to me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 21, 2013)

Excluding the 10s won't make a difference, but I have never seen so many people give such a rating out of pity. Doesn't that say a lot? I think most are legit, but I think it needs to be understood it's not so much Sakura's character herself that is controversial in this matter...I can't mention it, but you know what it is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 21, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Everyone who, blatantly, admitted to compensate for other people's voting in the Sakura thread, and thus not giving out genuine scores, should not be counted.
> 
> Otherwise what is the point?



A lot of people admitted to voting Orochimaru higher than they felt he should get just because they didn't want Jiraiya to be number 1 again, which is no different.

Just saying.


----------



## Krippy (May 21, 2013)

This isn't even an issue that Immortal will deal with, one of the library mods will take care of it however they see fit


----------



## Nic (May 21, 2013)

yeah was a bit shocked he got such a high rating.  Was the poll done before he said he's taken the good path because of sasuke, or after?


----------



## Rios (May 21, 2013)

I dont think taking Orochimaru's rightful crown away is a good move.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 21, 2013)

Just let them run their course for now. If there is any blatant cheating in any way, DN and Immortal will catch it, as they have done so far. I don't think there has been any in the Sakura poll, at least not from what I have noticed and from what I know of her fandom.

If someone sees very obvious cheating, just report it.

Don't put the polls in jeopardy, guys.



Nic said:


> yeah was a bit shocked he got such a high rating.  Was the poll done before he said he's taken the good path because of sasuke, or after?



After.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 21, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> A lot of people admitted to voting Orochimaru higher than they felt he should get just because they didn't want Jiraiya to be number 1 again, which is no different.
> 
> Just saying.



Really? 

Was Jiraiya really #1 in the polls?


----------



## Nic (May 21, 2013)

well Jiraiya is extremely popular, and one of the few characters who's character was consistent in my mind. 

I see Peeka, i would have still given Oro a 9 even if I had voted on that poll anyways.


----------



## Danzio (May 21, 2013)

Nic said:


> Also people are free to vote whatever they want on a poll despite their own intentions which would also apply to those giving a character 1s.  Imagine going back through every poll and figuring out the intention of every single member as well for those polls.



I disagree. As I said, what is the point of these polls then? Everything will be based on an reaction i.e. calculations based on what  other people think, which is dishonest.The polls should reflect people's genuine feelings.

Of course you don't know what most people's intentions are, no one can stop you if don't state it outright _but_, some people do... which why I singled them out. You've solid prove there.


Btw, I have nothing against Sakura.




PikaCheeka said:


> A lot of people admitted to voting Orochimaru higher than they felt he should get just because they didn't want Jiraiya to be number 1 again, which is no different.
> 
> *Just saying.*



Agreed. I feel the same there too, then.


----------



## Immortal (May 21, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> OP do you also check which are dupes in the 10's? and other numbers?



I don't do the majority of the dupe checking, I would need mod powahs, which I don't, obviously. For important characters I sift through some of the 1s and 10s to find dupe accounts. I know that Nesha AT LEAST checks 1s and 10s for almost every poll and for important characters or ones that get more votes, Nesha goes through 'em all because she's the best.



Selva said:


> Is there a minimum requirement for the voting process here?
> 
> I've seen people with 1 post count and others who just joined (April, May 2013) voting. I don't know. I don't think those votes should count at all.
> imo there should be a minimum of 100 posts and at least 3 months of membership for your vote to count.
> ...



Actually... to be honest, I don't know why I haven't been doing this instead of just not counting banned accounts. This has a possibility of happening, at least for the major characters. I'll let you know.



Danzio said:


> Everyone who, blatantly, admitted to compensate for other people's voting in the Sakura thread, and thus not giving out genuine scores, should not be counted.
> 
> Otherwise what is the point?



I wish I could do this, but there's just no way to regulate it. I put the phrase in the OP that voting like that is frowned upon, and I'm all for people handing out negs or w/e (as long as they're not douches/trolls about it) to try and sway people from voting that way. But like I said, in this format there's just nothing I can do about that. What about all of the people in Sakura's (or anyone's thread for that matter) who did what you just said but didn't post admitting they did? There's no way to sift through the actual 10 votes and the people who are voting 10 just to compensate for the rest of the polls. Perhaps if I could mask the poll results at the top of the page until the very end, that would help; but that's not an option right now.



Krippy said:


> This isn't even an issue that Immortal will deal with, one of the library mods will take care of it however they see fit



You better not have gotten yourself banned from the Sakura poll Krip-kun


----------



## Nic (May 21, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Actually... to be honest, I don't know why I haven't been doing this instead of just not counting banned accounts. This has a possibility of happening, at least for the major characters. I'll let you know.



except there's one problem with that.  A lot of FC members have less than a postcount of 10 simply because they only post in the fcs.  If we're going to go by that system then it's just better to eliminate the dupes and go on from there.


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

The postcount is a no go. I know a lot of people that post regularly in the FCs and have unitary post counts.

However, the join date is def. a possibility, though the problem here is also clear. The moment this competition was announced, I'm sure a few dupe accounts were created. It's just the nature of the beast.

I'd say weed all those registries that were made in the last two weeks, but other than that, there's no point in taking them out. When to stop? Like I said, the moment this competition was announced...


----------



## Immortal (May 21, 2013)

Ahh, I didn't think of that as I only really post in one FC, and it's not anime related. 

We'll just stick to dupe hunting and Nesha said her and the mods are working on the other empty accounts.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 21, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Nesha goes through 'em all because *she*'s the best.





Immortal said:


> We'll just stick to dupe hunting and Nesha said *her* and the mods are working on the other empty accounts.


This silliness again?


----------



## Immortal (May 21, 2013)

Oh crap, you're not a girl? I think I saw someone said you were a girl once and I've thought that ever since  

My sincerest apologies. 

If it makes you feel any better, I thought you were a pretty girl


----------



## -JT- (May 22, 2013)

I think it's because there's a girl on NF just called 'Nesha', so it might cause confusion


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

wow the sakura poll really came on at the right time relative to the manga.  She might end up with the most 10s as well, along with mosts 1s and most votes. 


i wonder how the Sasuke poll will go now.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)

Lol can't wait for the Sasuke poll .


----------



## ziemiak11 (May 22, 2013)

I think that Sasuke poll should be moved to the end  of list, just look what is he doing, he turned good again, and now todays chapter, who knows what new shit he will show.


----------



## Immortal (May 22, 2013)

I might consider giving Sasuke another week but if we do repolls he'll end up one either way so I dunno


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

what? I wanted the Sasuke poll now.


----------



## Bontakun (May 22, 2013)

I guess we're not gonna need that "most polarized votes" award anymore


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 23, 2013)

Why put Sasuke off another a week if you haven't made allowances for any other character in that respect? He'll get repolled anyway.


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why put Sasuke off another a week if you haven't made allowances for any other character in that respect? He'll get repolled anyway.



i'm confused, since i don't get this need for the repolls.  I always figured that every character would be repolled once the manga officially ended.


----------



## ziemiak11 (May 23, 2013)

Nic said:


> i'm confused, since i don't get this need for the repolls.  I always figured that every character would be repolled once the manga officially ended.



The thing is that poll takes to much time. It's started in the end of 2012 and some characters have some big events sice that time, but they had been already polled before that for example Hashirama. It would be a bit unfair to compare Minato, who is last in poll and him.

Btw. 
So if this voting for Sasuke is meaningless, and will be repeated in a month i wont bother to vote in it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bontakun (May 23, 2013)

Sasuke should be polled at the scheduled time, IMO. He'll keep getting development until the very end, so delaying by a week won't capture all of his character. The delay will be pointless.



Bontakun said:


> I guess we're not gonna need that "most polarized votes" award anymore



Well come to think of it Sasuke might take one or two or all three of the titles Sakura currently has. Who knows? He's a controversial character. Might as well keep the "most polarized".


----------



## Immortal (May 23, 2013)

Not every character will be repolled, just the ones who have done something since the poll started. That way we don't have to repoll people like Sabu or Mizuki. And this is only if the mods allow repolling, which will be based on how the rest of these polls wrap up. 

I suppose I'll just post Sasuke next


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 23, 2013)

If only Sasuke's poll had been earlier, I would have given him a fairly high score because most of his fights are among my favorites and I love his skillset. I didn't care much for his personality but at least evil Sauce sometimes provided the lulz in a good way. He'll be receiving probably the lowest score I'll give to any of the main and secondary cast due to recent developments.


----------



## Nic (May 23, 2013)

pretty amazing that Sakura has nearly 500 votes considering the next most was at 377.  having said that her average isn't very high, standing at 6.08 with 495 votes in.  Still much better than 3 years ago when the same poll was made.


----------



## Immortal (May 23, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If only Sasuke's poll had been earlier, I would have given him a fairly high score because most of his fights are among my favorites and I love his skillset. I didn't care much for his personality but at least evil Sauce sometimes provided the lulz in a good way. He'll be receiving probably the lowest score I'll give to any of the main and secondary cast due to recent developments.



I agree with what you're saying. But I think when I vote in the poll I'm going to disregard recent developments since I want to see how they play out before they effect how I feel about Sasuke as a character.


----------



## Rosi (May 23, 2013)

_Really_ wrong timing for Sasuke's thread  I am not even sure whether I'll give him my 9 now.






Nic said:


> pretty amazing that Sakura has nearly 500 votes considering the next most was at 377.  having said that her average isn't very high, standing at 6.08 with 495 votes in.  Still much better than 3 years ago when the same poll was made.


That poll was much more genuine, I guess


----------



## ISeeVoices (May 23, 2013)

Hinata still has a chance to keep the "Most Perfect Votes" award. right now Sakura has 11 more votes then her , but yet again in Sakura poll there are a lot of dupes.
(only from thus who voted 10 ) :

*Spoiler*: __ 



aka Redd 
BabyJD
Celsia Hymn
chunchuna
DizzyDancerDaisy
EllieIndie
Fede
H i r a i s h i n
HaileyHeartworthy
JamesJakk
JessieLeeChan
kimiko87
King Hashirama
Kuchinashi
LadyLeiLee 
MitchyLane
MoonGirlAyla
MrsMaryWinchester 
MurasakiHime
Narunarugirl
Natsue
nuhewmew
Obito Number 1 Fan
OneDirectionGirl
Phantom Menace
sakuratrc
Stella Nox Fleuret
thecerealgirl
uzumakipink
Wild Kaiser




I piked up like 30 users that might be dupe accounts. some are obviusly made for the Sakura threat but some of them might be just lurkers. In the end it's up to the mods to decide which are witch.


----------



## Sieves (May 23, 2013)

Totes wrong timing for Sasuke poll lol. The rage will be thick. It's to be expected though since his character changes like the wind. 

Personally one chapter isn't really going to affect my score that much but I can't say the same for everyone else...

@WolfPrinceKiba and Immortal
Aw the last chapter shifted your opinions so much. :/
But a repoll will likely occur, right? So it shouldn't matter I suppose...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2013)

Sasuke will get re-polled either way, and he would get if he had already been polled, so the timing changes nothing.

The thing is, probably 3 weeks from now people will already be wanting to change their vote so i dont know , Sasuke is complicated.

The shitstorm will only be greater now.


----------



## Okodi (May 24, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> This silliness again?





Immortal said:


> Oh crap, you're not a girl? I think I saw someone said you were a girl once and I've thought that ever since
> 
> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I thought you were a pretty girl





All mods should just be beautiful women xD I remember the times when people who played WoW used to think that Ghostcrawler was a girl


----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2013)

looking at the telegrams, Sasuke's character poll thread might just cross the 1000 posts mark or something


----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2013)

oh Sasuke, you never cease to amuse me 

btw Nic, better erase that line, you know.


----------



## dynasaur (May 24, 2013)

When is Sasuke's poll, shouldn't it be out already? I want to vote 10/10 quick.


----------



## Rios (May 24, 2013)

Glad you didnt start the Sasuke poll without me. His majesty needs all his men prepared.


----------



## Fay (May 24, 2013)

I think you can just post the poll already. You either like Sauce or you don't, I doubt future chapters will change peoples opinion.


----------



## Silo (May 24, 2013)

I'm reading for the Sauce poll


----------



## 8 (May 24, 2013)

hurry up and bring the sasuke poll. my 1 is ready.


----------



## -JT- (May 24, 2013)

I think Sasuke's going to be getting my lowest rating out of the main/supporting cast. Definitely under 5.

If his recent development turns out to have a twist in it though, it's all good, because he'll be undoubtedly repolled.


----------



## eluna (May 24, 2013)

I confess I'm anxious for the Sasuke thread but IDK what score to give maybe 7 or 8 :/ let me think about it
 I glad for everyone returned from the banned valley, I hope the next thread this shit dont happen again


----------



## Rios (May 24, 2013)

You will all cry when Naruto dies and Sasuke carries on with his legacy.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 24, 2013)

8 said:


> hurry up and bring the sasuke poll. my 1 is ready.



I've prepared my 1 too


----------



## Immortal (May 24, 2013)

Sorry guys, long night at work today. 

Sasuke's poll will be up tomorrow around 1PM EST.


----------



## Rosi (May 25, 2013)

Nothing really entertaining coming until the last two


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Nothing really entertaining coming until the last two


Tobirama's thread should be quite entertaining as hes a very polarizing character.


----------



## Sora (May 25, 2013)

sasuke is doing better than expected looks like hes going to have a higher score than sakura i was worried for nothing


----------



## Rios (May 25, 2013)

His score will be similar to Naruto's, that much is expected.


----------



## -JT- (May 25, 2013)

The lack of ones makes me disappointed  I was expecting more of a show. Not quite Sakura-level, but still...


----------



## ch1p (May 25, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Tobirama's thread should be quite entertaining as hes a very polarizing character.



Speaking of this, should we make some of the awards in proportion instead of sum of points?


----------



## Immortal (May 25, 2013)

What do you mean?


----------



## Immortal (May 25, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Nothing really entertaining coming until the last two



I know for a fact that many people are excited about Tsunade, Trollkage, Zabuza and Zetsu. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Zabuza and/or Trollkage made it into the top 5.


----------



## Xeogran (May 26, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Nothing really entertaining coming until the last two



You forgot about


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Teuchi*​


----------



## ch1p (May 26, 2013)

Immortal said:


> What do you mean?



There's a huge discrepancy on total number of votes for certain characters. Counting the total of 1s and 10s, that doesn't reflect anything significant in data studying. It doesn't make much sense to compare characters with 100 votes and characters with 400 votes. If we make in proportions for these two awards, it will be more fair overall and actually significant from a statistics POV (whether you guys really care about that or not is your business).

It's not something difficult to get at all considering the poll already calculates this. As of right now, the one with the biggest number of 1 / 10 votes gets the award, however by doing it in proportion, it's who gets the higher percentange of 1s / 10s. It's an easy thing to fix. This way we also get who really gets most 1s and most 10s comparitively to the number of votes they received. Unless such percentages actually reflect the ones with biggest / lower score (it shouldn't if this was... ehem no comment), so such prizes would be redundant so everything should stay the same I guess.

How are you gonna give the most polarising award btw?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 26, 2013)

I have a feeling the percentage awards would be very similar to the highest and lowest score... I thought about that as well but I don't think it will make much of a difference in the end. A quick look shows me that all it will do is give Jiraiya back an award.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (May 26, 2013)

How come the threads have been coming out so slow lately?


----------



## Immortal (May 26, 2013)

klad said:


> How come the threads have been coming out so slow lately?



I missed Friday. Gonna post todays poll now, dunno why I didn't post it earlier. 

Polls aren't posted on Tuesdays or Thursdays.


----------



## Immortal (May 26, 2013)

I'm a stats major so I now there are plenty of ways we could make this "more accurate." But honestly, I think the basic averages we have now represent the Library's thoughts pretty well and I'm not trying to add any more to the work load I already have with this project.

That is, unless the effort is minimal or the workload provides a strong benefit.


----------



## Immortal (May 26, 2013)

I hate how Kumo nin have so many ways to spell their names :roll 
A, E, Ai, Ay
Killer Bee, Kirabi


----------



## queen of waterfalls (May 27, 2013)

characters with re-poll have unfair poll?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Immortal, you be slacking. We only have two open polls now. 

Although Nesha is probably still slogging through Sakura's.


----------



## TGM (May 29, 2013)

Of those listed as "eligible for re-poll", the only one that really make sense is Hashirama. Has anything really substantial enough happened with any of those other characters that make them worth re-polling?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

TGM said:


> Of those listed as "eligible for re-poll", the only one that really make sense is Hashirama. Has anything really substantial enough happened with any of those other characters that make them worth re-polling?



Seriously?



> Hashirama
> Hiruzen
> Madara
> Naruto
> ...



I can see your argument with Hiruzen but saying Madara, Naruto, Obito, and Orochimaru won't need to be repolled is absurd. They have all done and will continue to do pretty significant things until the end.

I do think Kakashi needs to be added to the list though.


----------



## auem (May 30, 2013)

i want all dupes to be taken care of before Tobirama's poll start...


----------



## 8 (May 30, 2013)

i don't see the need for re-poll's. their rating represent our opinions on their character till the moment they were polled. just acccept it and move on. or else we could just keep nonstop running polls forever. then next year, in two years or when the manga ends we can have a new poll.


----------



## Rosi (May 30, 2013)

Where are Nara family polls? 

Immortal, are you alive?


----------



## Immortal (May 30, 2013)

Sorry about the lack of poll again yesterday.. was at a friends place til now. Hoping to update the scores today/tonight and a new poll will def be up tomorrow.


----------



## Fay (May 30, 2013)

@ Immortal, all the dupes will be removed from the votes right? Because there are quite some dupes who voted 1 in the Sasuke poll and not all of them are banned yet, check it out :/


----------



## Immortal (May 30, 2013)

Nesha looks at the polls when they conclude I believe. The dupes have been getting ridiculous lately. Check out my profile to see how many dupes I need to take off of Sakura's poll


----------



## Fay (May 30, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Nesha looks at the polls when they conclude I believe. The dupes have been getting ridiculous lately. Check out my profile to see how many dupes I need to take off of Sakura's poll



Oh dear . You're awesome for your efforts for these polls


----------



## Immortal (May 30, 2013)

Much appreciated, but keep in mind that Nesha is doing almost if not more work on these than I am.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2013)

you two are doing an amazing job, it takes dedication to run something like this and keep it civil xD


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 30, 2013)

It's really pathetic that anyone is bothering to make dupes now after 75 polls. 

Before I even look, I'm going to guess they were mostly ones.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2013)

yeah, i guess some haters are pissed because Sasuke got so many 10s


----------



## Silo (May 30, 2013)

Looks like Sasuke has the most 10's now


----------



## Fay (May 31, 2013)

Yes my dear, he does :ho


----------



## Jeαnne (May 31, 2013)

does anybody remember Sasuke's previous rate? he might get most improved post


----------



## -JT- (May 31, 2013)

No  That crown belongs to Ino...


----------



## Krippy (May 31, 2013)

It looks like Sauce may get most 10's, most votes, and a higher average than nardo


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 31, 2013)

It seems that on average, from the last poll, everyone has drastically fallen except for the major characters and a couple of the minor rookies.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 31, 2013)

Krippy said:


> It looks like Sauce may get most 10's, most votes, and a higher average than nardo


well most votes still goes to Sakura, though its because there was some major trolling and duping going on there 


the sole fact that Sasuke got the most 10s already makes me pleased , he was also the second most voted so, its cool.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 1, 2013)

He will still be below Orochimaru's average though

I wonder if any of the Neo Sannin will get a better score than their respective Sannin master. Jiraiya and Orochimaru have already beaten their students by a fairly large margin and while Tsunade has a lot of haters I don't think she will score lower than Sakura. New definitely not surpassing the old in terms of popularity.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 1, 2013)

Honestly I think that's just because more screentime for the main cast has caused us to see more of their flaws. 

Apologies yet again for not having scores updated. Had work all night tonight and all that jazz.

I have every intention to update the OP over this weekend, but I have a lot of things that I've pushed off until this weekend including a lawn that's going to take at least 4 hours to mow as most of the grass is at least a foot high


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 1, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> He will still be below Orochimaru's average though
> 
> I wonder if any of the Neo Sannin will get a better score than their respective Sannin master. Jiraiya and Orochimaru have already beaten their students by a fairly large margin and while Tsunade has a lot of haters I don't think she will score lower than Sakura. New definitely not surpassing the old in terms of popularity.


Orochimaru got the highest average, none of the main three would ever reach it. Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura call both lovers and haters, thats quite impossible . You must have about no hater to reach this.


Now fun enough is the fact that the rank will probably get replicated between them.

1 - Orochimaru
2 - Jiraya
3 will probably be Tsunade, since i dont see her reaching the two highest averages of this whole poll.

between the three:

1 - Sasuke
2 - Naruto
3 - Sakura

they parallel each other when compared even in terms of popularity around here i guess.


Still:

Orochimaru: 8.86
Spoiler:
Orochimaru received 236 votes including one hundred and thirty-seven 10s and six 1s.

Considering the huge difference in amount of votes, Sasuke did pretty well even when compared with Orochimaru. He got voted 437 times and 202 10s compared to 137 from Orochimaru, thats quite something. What dragged him down in terms of rating were the 1s(59 compared to 6), and even like that, considering the amount of votes and what character he is, he did really well. 


He is considered one of the most hated characters together with Sakura, yet she got 143 1s compared to his 59 and we are not even discarding the dupe votes here yet. As reference, Naruto who was not considered as hated as Sasuke and Sakura got 52 1s.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 1, 2013)

That's why the spoilers are there giving the vote total, 10s and 1s. So you can compare shit like that. Because in the last popularity polls, a character like Itachi deserved more credit as he by far had the most supporters. By having that spoiler there the idea is to explain why the character didn't score higher. the additional awards had the same incentive, to reward more characters and fandoms.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 1, 2013)

Immortal said:


> That's why the spoilers are there giving the vote total, 10s and 1s. So you can compare shit like that. Because in the last popularity polls, a character like Itachi deserved more credit as he by far had the most supporters. By having that spoiler there the idea is to explain why the character didn't score higher. the additional awards had the same incentive, to reward more characters and fandoms.


yeah, list the 10s and 1s, together with the numbers of votes, makes people understand what went on, the average is too relative.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 1, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> they parallel each other when compared even in terms of popularity around here i guess.


That is interesting. Sasuke though hasn't imitated Orochimaru in terms of abilities or personality in a long time, while the other two have done so with their masters.




> Considering the huge difference in amount of votes, Sasuke did pretty well even when compared with Orochimaru. He got voted 437 times and 202 10s compared to 137 from Orochimaru, thats quite something. What dragged him down in terms of rating were the 1s(59 compared to 6), and even like that, considering the amount of votes and what character he is, he did really well.


Yeah he did well for himself. Prior to 631 he would have gotten a higher vote from me and likely a lot of others, which is why I find him not getting more 1's surprising because he was hated before that chapter and that chapter made people like me dislike him and his original haters hate him more. 

Not sure if the lower than expected amount of 1's comes from people somehow liking his all over the place development or just loving his many awesome fights in the series along with his great arsenal of abilities. I still like him for his fights and abilities but his character has finally gotten bad enough development/personality wise that those two things don't make up for it anymore with me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 1, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That is interesting. Sasuke though hasn't imitated Orochimaru in terms of abilities or personality in a long time, while the other two have done so with their masters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he would have gotten higher, but you know, i think it was better that this poll happened after this.

Im pretty sure that people would be asking for repoll right now, so this poll was legit, it took all the damage that it had to from 631, and even like that it was good. Maybe if it was before it would have been just as good, but people would take its credit saying that he was way more hated right now, and see, its not really the case.

I also think that it had some inverted effect though, a lot of the justification for the 10s that he got there were for the fact that he was entertaining, and 631 was a proof of this...basically, he had just caused some huge impact in the fandom with few words. All in all, its relative.

I just know that compared to his other poll, this is paradise . No mather how bad people consider him right now, he is nowhere near as hated as he was during his kage summit days.


----------



## auem (Jun 1, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> 1 - Sasuke
> 2 - Naruto
> 3 - Sakura
> 
> ...


Yet the irony is she got so many hate votes because she chose wanna be stabber emo Sasuke over Nardo ...


One thing i am sure of this voting;whether the polls are put first or last,Minato and Itachi would fair same...those who want to give them 1 or 10,would give them that no matter how good or bad they performed...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 3, 2013)

Chars that have even barely done an appearance are there yet none of the 7 ninja swordsmen did?
Despicable.


----------



## TGM (Jun 3, 2013)

Also, shouldn't Orochimaru technically now hold the award for Highest Rated Akatsuki Member, as well as Highest Rated Konoha Ninja?


----------



## Immortal (Jun 3, 2013)

*New Scores!*

Rock Lee 8.01
Roshi: 5.58
Sabu: 4.75
Sai: 6.7
Saiken: 5.28
Sakon/Ukon: 5.06
Sakumo Hatake: 6.485
Sakura: 5.98
Samui: 6.04
Sandaime Raikage: 6.82
Sasori: 7.84

*New Awards!*

*Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
*Most Perfect Votes:* Sakura [175]
*Most Abysmal Votes:* Sakura [137]


----------



## Immortal (Jun 3, 2013)

TGM said:


> Also, shouldn't Orochimaru technically now hold the award for Highest Rated Akatsuki Member, as well as Highest Rated Konoha Ninja?



Orochimaru is a member of the Sound Village and I'm gonna keep Akatsuki to the people who we actually refer to as Akatsuki, especially since the pupose of the awards in the first place was to award as many fandoms as possible.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 3, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Chars that have even barely done an appearance are there yet none of the 7 ninja swordsmen did?
> Despicable.



Forgot about them just like Kishi did. 

Jokes aside, I obviously did the important ones: Zabuza, Kisame and Chojuro. If you and say.. 10 others tell me that you want the swordsman polled then I'll tack 'em on at the end.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 3, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Awards!*
> 
> *Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
> *Most Perfect Votes:* Sakura [175]
> *Most Abysmal Votes:* Sakura [137]





Perfect.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 3, 2013)

> Most Perfect Votes: Sakura [175]



Sasuke trashed her



> Most Abysmal Votes: Sakura [137]


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Awards!*
> 
> *Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
> *Most Perfect Votes:* Sakura [175]
> *Most Abysmal Votes:* Sakura [137]


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 3, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Scores!*
> 
> 
> *Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
> ...



well daymn. 

mtsmts


----------



## Rosi (Jun 4, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Awards!*
> 
> *Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
> *Most Perfect Votes:* Sakura [175]
> *Most Abysmal Votes:* Sakura [137]



that's quite a feat


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 4, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Scores!*
> *New Awards!*
> 
> *Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
> ...



Oh well, everybody got something to cheer about


----------



## -JT- (Jun 4, 2013)

Not only do Sakura's punches completely rip the earth apart, but she completely rips the forums apart too!


----------



## auem (Jun 4, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke trashed her



only 30 more perfect votes...

that too will perhaps be lowered if there were dupes and mod finds it....


----------



## auem (Jun 4, 2013)

though i think Itachi will hold all the top votes in 3 parameters eventually...


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2013)

auem said:


> only 30 more perfect votes...
> 
> that too will perhaps be lowered if there were dupes and mod finds it....



Yeah, 35 dupes gave Sasuke a 10 

there were likely a bunch more dupes that gave him 1's


----------



## Recal (Jun 4, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Awards!*
> 
> *Most Votes:* Sakura [496]
> *Most Perfect Votes:* Sakura [175]
> *Most Abysmal Votes:* Sakura [137]



Then Sasuke comes along and wrecks her shit with all those perfect votes.  Poor Sakura. 

(Unless dupes.)


----------



## auem (Jun 4, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Yeah, 35 dupes gave Sasuke a 10
> 
> there were likely a bunch more dupes that gave him 1's



I only said about possibility of some..


----------



## Silo (Jun 4, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Yeah, 35 dupes gave Sasuke a 10
> 
> there were likely a bunch more dupes that gave him 1's



Did you really count 35 dupes?


----------



## Krippy (Jun 4, 2013)

I was being sarcastic


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 4, 2013)

Orochimaru is the Library's favorite character? That's nice to know.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2013)

*looks at remaining characters*

Tobirama's should be interesting .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

Tobirama and Tsunade will be interesting.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 4, 2013)

Hm.. lack of hype for Trollkage. Am I the only one that thinks he can easily place in the top 5?


----------



## dynasaur (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't wait until Tobirama,  the second Mizukage and Teuchi's poll!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Hm.. lack of hype for Trollkage. Am I the only one that thinks he can easily place in the top 5?



Such a minor character who had pretty much no effect on the plot whatsoever really shouldn't place that high.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> Orochimaru is the Library's favorite character? That's nice to know.



dat Oro 

Im pretty pleased with the popularity poll awards, Oro and Sauce winning stuff for now, and honestly i dont think that anybody will pass Oro's average, he is king


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't get too excited, Jeanne. Tonton hasn't been polled yet.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 4, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Hm.. lack of hype for Trollkage. Am I the only one that thinks he can easily place in the top 5?


He is basically a universally loved character and while he didn't effect the plot much, that didn't stop Mei from placing in the top 5 last time nor Anko from being in the top 10. So yeah I can see him getting top 5-10.  Personally I'll probably give him a 10.  He has an awesome character design, a greatly entertaining personality and cool jutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Don't get too excited, Jeanne. Tonton hasn't been polled yet.


im more worried about the fuck you ninja...did he get polled already?


----------



## Immortal (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with what WPK just said.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> He is basically a universally loved character and while he didn't effect the plot much, that didn't stop Mei from placing in the top 5 last time nor *Anko* from being in the top 10. So yeah I can see him getting top 5-10.  Personally I'll probably give him a 10.  He has an awesome character design, a greatly entertaining personality and cool jutsu.



Anko was a pretty important character in Part 1. Mei's fanbase is 95% people who only care about her looks. 



Jeαnne said:


> im more worried about the fuck you ninja...did he get polled already?



He never got polled. Unfair advantage.


----------



## Johnny Kage (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura is also eligible for re-poll IMO, Immortal


----------



## Immortal (Jun 5, 2013)

^ That's true. And I added Hiruzen prematurely. If he continues to just have his thumb up his ass we won't repoll him.


----------



## ziemiak11 (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Anko was a pretty important character in Part 1. Mei's fanbase is 95% people who only care about her looks.
> 
> 
> 
> He never got polled. Unfair advantage.



Btw. What has happened to her? If I remembered correctly  Jugo was caring her.
Maybe they had some of panel fun time if you know what I mean


----------



## Olivia (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm pretty hyped for the Trollkage. I mean, while he may not get as many votes as the popular characters do, from the looks of things there will be very little low ratings, and many which are higher, since his character doesn't have much of a negative fan base.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 7, 2013)

Double poll tomorrow since I missed today. Fridays are tough for me lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 9, 2013)

Immortal said:


> ^ That's true. And I added Hiruzen prematurely. If he continues to just have his thumb up his ass we won't repoll him.



I think he should be repolled anyway.

If he "continues to just have his thumb up his ass", his score is bound to significantly drop.

All four hokages were rezzed. So far, he's the only one who hasn't done a damn thing. He was given an important position, but has thus far failed to deliver. His doing nothing is not because he hasn't been around. It's because he's just being useless. 

Characters should be repolled based not so much on whether or not they have done anything significant, but whether or not they were placed into positions to do something significant and whether or not they actually lived up to the role. 

Honestly, it isn't going to make that much of a difference in the end and will probably add about 5 characters maximum to the repoll; Hiruzen is a perfect example.

Possible repolls so far:

Definitely:
Hashirama
Hinata (I think it's a given she will need one)
Hiruzen
Juubi
Kakashi
Kurama (again, probably a given he will need one)
Madara
Naruto
Obito
Orochimaru
Sakura
Sasuke


Wild cards:
Kabuto (I'm still expecting something from him, though maybe I shouldn't)
Karin (she was polled before she forgave Sasuke, and IMO that will really affect her rating)

After that, probably Tobirama, Tsunade (even if she's dead), _maybe_ Yamato, Minato, and Itachi because there is a 100% chance that after he's polled we'll hear more about how he was a hokage in the womb or he was going to be the kyuubi jinn originally but they were afraid he'd kill Kurama or something like that.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 9, 2013)

Been slackin' because I haven't been home. Gonna chuck a couple polls up now.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 9, 2013)

Took your list (Karin included) and put it in the OP.


----------



## Addy (Jun 9, 2013)

> Most Votes: Sakura [496]
> Most Perfect Votes: Sakura [175]
> Most Abysmal Votes: Sakura [137]



oh god 

so itachi and minato are AFTER the polls are done?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 9, 2013)

Sasuke beat her for most perfect votes unless he had a ridiculous amount of dupes.

I'm surprised he didn't get more votes overall, though.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll be updating the OP today, including Sasuke's results.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 17, 2013)

*New Scores! *

Sasuke: 7.47
Shi: 4.39
Shikaku: 7.49
Shikamaru: 7.45
Shino: 7.22
Shisui Uchiha: 6.74
Shizune: 7.12
Shukaku: 5.87
Son Goku: 6.387

*New Awards!*

*Most Perfect Votes:* Sasuke [207]


----------



## Fay (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeey ^_^ Sasuke did very well!


----------



## eluna (Jun 17, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Scores! *
> 
> *New Awards!*
> 
> *Most Perfect Votes:* Sasuke [207]


----------



## Sora (Jun 17, 2013)

I never knew Sasuke would have a higher average than naruto


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 17, 2013)

> Most Perfect Votes: Sasuke [207]
> Most Abysmal Votes: Sakura [137]


They're just the perfect couple!pek


----------



## Immortal (Jun 17, 2013)

aren't they? 

Two polls going up shortly.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Awards!*
> 
> *Most Perfect Votes:* Sasuke [207]



No! 

Well, it's the husband, it's all coming to the same house anyway.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 17, 2013)

ch1p said:


> No!
> 
> Well, it's the husband, it's all coming to the same house anyway.



Don't worry. Itachi and Minato will demolish that particular stat.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Tajima and Butsuma should get polls in the second round.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2013)

The day of the Trollkage's poll can not come soon enough.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 19, 2013)

Teuchi approaches


----------



## Immortal (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone else pronounce Teuchi's name like 2 chainz says his name? Can't stand that guy


----------



## -JT- (Jun 19, 2013)

How does he pronounce it? 

In my mind it's 'Teh-oo-chee'


----------



## Immortal (Jun 19, 2013)

Teeeeuchiiiiii


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 19, 2013)

TEEEEUCHIII!

I am cookin up that ramen, life should be on Master Chef



If I were more clever, then I would finish the verse.


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2013)

unfortunately i'll have to wait until the second to last poll before giving out my first 1.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 22, 2013)

Those who be giving Tobirama 10/10s will always have a place next to me.


----------



## auem (Jun 23, 2013)

yay!!!!TOBIRAMA ROCKZ..


----------



## -JT- (Jun 23, 2013)

A Top 20 spot for Teuchi is very possible


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> A Top 20 spot for Teuchi is very possible



Top 10 would be better


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Trollkage and Tsunade are next


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow.

I was not expecting Tobirama to be doing that good. Given the arguments that have gone on about him, I always assumed there were a lot more people who disliked him.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy shit look who took first place  

Tsunade should be intersting...


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2013)

The promised time is arriving.


----------



## auem (Jun 25, 2013)

too many polls are up at the same time.....


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2013)

why is hinata a candidate for a repoll?


----------



## Immortal (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't remember 

Poll up within the next hour hopefully.


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2013)

Naiad said:


> why is hinata a candidate for a repoll?


i don't get that one either. she only got that page showing of a neiji technique since then. if that require a repoll then you may as well do all other former rookies.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2013)

8 said:


> i don't get that one either. she only got that page showing of a neiji technique since then. if that require a repoll then you may as well do all other former rookies.



thats exactly my thought! the other rookies should be repolled either then! or at least team 10,they've shown up as much as hinata lately


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 25, 2013)

8 said:


> i don't get that one either. she only got that page showing of a neiji technique since then. if that require a repoll then you may as well do all other former rookies.



I suggested Hinata gets a repoll because the repolls are going to be done _when the series ends._

Given her importance with pairings in the manga, it's safe to assume that Hinata still has a very big role to play before the manga ends. Therefore, even if she hasn't done anything significant yet, it's more or less fact that she will do something by the time the series ends and the next poll comes.

The rookies, not so much.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 25, 2013)

If Kishimoto trolls the Big 3 and makes none of them happen, I'll take back every bad thing I said about him 

but if I had to choose the least of three evils, I'm NaruSaku any day 

EDIT:

Just realised, it looks as if that pesky Temari will be joining Haku in the award for Least Abysmal Votes!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll just "lol" and move on.

Every bad thing about him will still stand regardless of what he does with pairings.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 25, 2013)

True, but it'll help round off Naruto as the comedy it was always meant to be


----------



## Immortal (Jun 25, 2013)

I dunno if it'll be at the end of the manga or the end of this arc (unless those are the same thing) when repolls will be done. That'll be decided when the time comes after I discuss with Nesha. Lol @ saying Trollkage will be up in an hour. Just got home. Now for realz, it'll be up in the next hour.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2013)

Stop trolling us, bring us the Trollkage.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh wait... today is Tuesday.. not Monday...  

Damn. Well Trollkage is ready to be posted tomorrow


----------



## Immortal (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a good picture for him? The ones I found are pretty bad lol.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2013)

These aren't great, but the best I could find.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 25, 2013)

If you want to go the fanart route.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 25, 2013)

Lay off the weed, OP.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 25, 2013)

Its been hash and booze lately. 

But on the real, its just because it was summer and I spent the last couple days at a friends house. Thought I went over Saturday, but it was Sunday that I went over, hence the day mix up


----------



## The Prodigy (Jun 26, 2013)

Saving the best polls for last i see


----------



## auem (Jun 30, 2013)

Tobirama 8.46..update the list..


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2013)

Tobirama did better than I expected. Thank god his thread didn't come out freshly after chapter 625.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 1, 2013)

Tobirama would do good anyway because of his fur collar.


----------



## auem (Jul 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Tobirama would do good anyway because of his fur collar.


Tobirama did great because in this manga generally Uchiha own everybody,but Tobirama owned Uchiha...


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 5, 2013)

It's been a long time since the last poll...i want Utakata!


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 5, 2013)

^lol,his tailed beast got a poll before him.


PikaCheeka said:


> Tobirama would do good anyway because of his fur collar.



Sometimes I do wonder if people love him for him or just for his body design.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry, I've been busy. Still haven't updated the OP lol. I'll put up the other poll before work and I'll try updating this weekend.


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 5, 2013)

I wonder what happens if Kakashi gets repolled. He's already near the top of the freakin list, and it was taken before he even did those awesome things.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 11, 2013)

Yamato goes up tomorrow. I'll be waiting a week between the last poll and Itachi/Minato so that all other polls are closed and rated.


----------



## auem (Jul 11, 2013)

so you will update the list only after all polls(baring Minato and Itachi) are closed..?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 11, 2013)

Suigetsu - 7.54
Taiseki - 2.76
Tayuya - 7.21
Tazuna - 5.65
Temari - 8.05
Tenten - 6.86
Teuchi - 7.61
Tobirama - 8.46
Tonton - 6.11
Torune - 5.72
Trollkage - 7.98
Tsunade - 7.29

If queenofwaterfalls is not a dupe, then Trollkage is 7.99.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 12, 2013)

Will update soon


----------



## auem (Jul 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Suigetsu - 7.54
> Taiseki - 2.76
> Tayuya - 7.21
> Tazuna - 5.65
> ...



Great job Pika..


----------



## Immortal (Jul 14, 2013)

So, just letting you guys kknow, I'm on vacation atm and will be til Wednesday. On Thursday I'll try to get the OP updated and polls will continue Friday. Sorry about all the delay guys <3


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 16, 2013)

You delayed when we get Minato/Itachi soon? what a joke.


----------



## Nic (Jul 16, 2013)

I know I'm waiting with impatience at the opportunity to give Itachi a fat one.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 16, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT

I FORGOT.

NO
NO
NO

How could this fucking happen.

HOW COULD THIS FUCKING HAPPEN.

*HOW COULD THIS FUCKING HAPPEN.*


----------



## Immortal (Jul 18, 2013)

Yamato goes up tomorrow. Should have the OP updated soon.


----------



## Undead (Jul 18, 2013)

Why didn't Genma Shiranui get a popularity poll thread? Hayate got one, but not Genma?  Or am I just not seeing the thread? If he doesn't have a thread, i'd like one to be made for him please.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 18, 2013)

Someone brought up that I forgot Genma. I'll be adding him before the last two polls. 

Updating the OP now.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 18, 2013)

*New Scores!*



PikaCheeka said:


> Suigetsu - 7.54
> Taiseki - 2.76
> Tayuya - 7.21
> Tazuna - 5.65
> ...



*New Awards!*

*Lowest Average:* Taiskei: 2.76
*Least Abysmal Scores:* Haku&Temari [0]


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 19, 2013)

Yayyyy, Lord Wood about to come up next


----------



## Ernie (Jul 19, 2013)

Dat Yamato!!! 

My 10 is ready!


----------



## Alita (Jul 20, 2013)

When is itachi's comming out?


----------



## Seiji (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh shit Minato 'n Itachi's polls are close. This is gon be interesting.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 20, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Oh shit Minato 'n Itachi's polls are close. This is gon be interesting.



my popcorn is ready.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 21, 2013)

Would someone be willing to post Yagura for me today?


----------



## Undead (Jul 21, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Would someone be willing to post Yagura for me today?


Wait what? You've done Yagura. Don't you mean Yondaime Kazekage?


----------



## Immortal (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah that's what I meant. I'll do it in a couple.


----------



## Undead (Jul 21, 2013)

It's fine, I got it.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## TGM (Jul 21, 2013)

Paragon beat you to the punch: 

I mean, you _did_ ask for someone else to make the thread for you...


----------



## Immortal (Jul 21, 2013)

Whichever one is smaller gets locked. My bad.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 21, 2013)

Immortal.I found a much better pic for the Yondaime Kazekage poll.
Use it if you wish.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 22, 2013)

can you stop milking this shit and put 5 up?  aint nobody got time for these fodder characters.  It takes under a minute to make a poll.  Itach/minato lets do this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

There's something called forum flooding.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 23, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> can you stop milking this shit and put 5 up?  aint nobody got time for these fodder characters.  It takes under a minute to make a poll.  Itach/minato lets do this



Coming from someone who's never attempted any sort of project like this 

I've actually just been really busy lately. There are no polls on Tuesdays but I'll be home tomorrow to post Wednesday's poll. If PikaCheeka, Dragonus or Paragon want to post the poll I missed yesterday they can certainly do so.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2013)

Boring character next. Wish I had done Yamato but I forgot. 

You should add Tobirama to the list of characters to be repolled. I think he's the only one we'd done since Sasuke who needs it.

Tsunade will likely need a repoll as well but we have to see if she does anything noteworthy.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2013)

Siriυs said:


> Oh shit Minato 'n Itachi's polls are close. This is gon be interesting.



they get a 10 from me automatically 

now, when will OP post their threads?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 23, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Coming from someone who's never attempted any sort of project like this
> 
> I've actually just been really busy lately. There are no polls on Tuesdays but I'll be home tomorrow to post Wednesday's poll. If PikaCheeka, Dragonus or Paragon want to post the poll I missed yesterday they can certainly do so.



the cows running dry bro


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 24, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *Upcoming Polls*
> 
> Yodaime Kazekage
> Yugito Nii
> ...



Is this for real? 

Genma is Itachi-Minato tier confirmed


----------



## Undead (Jul 24, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> Genma is Itachi-Minato tier confirmed



The reason why he's on the bottom of the list is because OP forgot about him when he started the  Konoha Library Popularity Poll. I mentioned to him a few days ago he forgot Genma, so he had to place him at the bottom so it doesn't screw with the order.


Immortal said:


> If PikaCheeka, Dragonus or Paragon want to post the poll I missed yesterday they can certainly do so.


Got it. Yugito's poll is up!


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't wait until Zetsu's poll will be up


----------



## -JT- (Jul 25, 2013)

Zaku approaches 

Sound Genin > most of the current villains


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 26, 2013)

"Ibiki: 6.66"

dat Ibiki


----------



## Immortal (Jul 26, 2013)

Someone link me Yugito's poll please so I can link it to the front. 

I'll put up Zabuza later today.


----------



## Undead (Jul 26, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Someone link me Yugito's poll please so I can link it to the front.
> 
> I'll put up Zabuza later today.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 26, 2013)

The Holy War is on the Horizon


----------



## Nic (Jul 26, 2013)

surprised oro is number 1 tbh.  Before he came back yeah I would have given him a 10, but now with his goody goody stuff, he's dropped to a 7 for me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 26, 2013)

I think Oro's poll happened in the midst of it, so more people still had a chance to be in denial.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 27, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think Oro's poll happened in the midst of it, so more people still had a chance to be in denial.



Hey, watch who's in denial . With Orochimaru you never know what is going to happen next.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 28, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> The Holy War is on the Horizon



i will laugh so hard.... from both sides.... 

I will give a 8 or 9 to itachi .... only because he admited in the end that he failed.... so the mary sue thing its not that bad anymore.....

That izanami BS was also very bad so yeah.... an 8

Minato.... man he always is a pose a guy..... seriously his to much of a show off..... 

Also that BS.... KCM man that was terrible...

But the lines he had this chapters with sasuke..... 

I give him an 7 or an 8 , who knows what will do next chapter.... but he is to mary sue not even once he said that he failed....


----------



## Immortal (Jul 28, 2013)

Genma will be posted tomorrow by Paragon and then there will be a slight delay for the previous polls to close before posting Minato and Itachi simultaneously.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 28, 2013)

Zetsu fans unite


----------



## Vice (Jul 28, 2013)

Zabuza getting dat respect.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope Gaara will stay @ Top 10 with the whole Itachi, Minato and Zabuza polls.


----------



## Addy (Jul 28, 2013)

itachi and minato polls are very close


----------



## Njaa (Jul 28, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I hope Gaara will stay @ Top 10 with the whole Itachi, Minato and Zabuza polls.



There's no way Itachi or Minato are making top 10, there is a good chance they'll get as many 10s as 1s.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 28, 2013)

Last time Minato finished in 4th place. Itachi finished in 14th.

But in the past year or two I've seen the Minato hate rise tremendously, mostly due to his ever growing fanbase. It will be interesting to see what happens. 

Its a shame because Minato is probably the biggest badass in the manga and Itachi is probably one of the best written characters. But neither character will receive honest ratings. 80% of the votes in their polls will be because of fandoms, one way or another.

But that's an accurate depiction of this forum section, so as the organizer, I'm oddly okay with that


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I've already decided that anyone with a sharingan will not receive higher than a 9 from me. Itachi will get a 9 and Minato will get a 10. I tire of the sharingan shenanigans. Kabuto, among others, was trolled far too hard by it.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm giving both of them a 10 because im generous 
Why do we need to have Minato vs Itachi flame wars. The fandoms should unite. If that happened, we would rule over the Internet.

Still:

Gaara>all


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> I'm giving both of them a 10 because im generous
> Why do we need to have Minato vs Itachi flame wars. The fandoms should unite. If that happened, we would rule over the Internet.
> 
> Still:
> ...


Yeah,make love not war.

I would enjoy the shitstorm if these two were to ever be seen together in the same panel. threads such as "Even at a young age Itachi was feared by Minato." and  "Minato is actually Itachi's father." would be made. The usual bullshit around here.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> "Minato is actually Itachi's father."



Fucking lol 
This needs to be CANON now!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 29, 2013)

I think people should be allowed to vote 0 for Itachi and Minato.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 29, 2013)

Did Paragon post Genma yet? Today is the day.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 29, 2013)

For his Genma love, he sure forgot


----------



## Undead (Jul 29, 2013)

Posting it in a minute, sorry! Was busy earlier.


----------



## Undead (Jul 29, 2013)

Genma's poll is up.


----------



## Undead (Jul 29, 2013)

Apparently my thread was merged with Immortal's... Ugh. I was busy earlier today.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 29, 2013)

I didn't post that


----------



## Undead (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, apparently a certain mod likes to butt in without knowing the facts.  And this is why I don't like this particular mod.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 29, 2013)

Good Life is one of my three main Happy Songs. 


But yeah, already asked Dragonus to give you ownership of the OP, I'm sure he'll take care of it asap bud.


----------



## Undead (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not really upset about not being the OP, it's more the case that this certain mod continues to make poor decisions. Anyway, thanks bruh.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 29, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Yeah, apparently a certain mod likes to butt in without knowing the facts.


 I know he's asked others (even me) to make poll threads, and those OPs have been shifted to him. If I had made one, I would have shifted it to him.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think people should be allowed to vote 0 for Itachi and Minato.


Best thing I've read all thread.


----------



## Addy (Jul 30, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think people should be allowed to vote 0 for Itachi and Minato.



i advocated that for madara


----------



## Undead (Jul 30, 2013)

Revy said:


> Best thing I've read all thread.


I agree.


----------



## Vice (Jul 30, 2013)

I would only vote a 1 for Itachi because the poll won't allow me to vote a 0.


----------



## -JT- (Jul 30, 2013)

Reminds me of all the people who refuse to vote because they hate a character and it's their way of 'giving a 0', yet they fail to realise that they're actually helping said character's average by not voting a 1


----------



## Undead (Jul 30, 2013)

Wouldn't voting a 1 be better than voting 0 actually? A 1 would lower the percentage. A 0 would do nothing.

EDIT: JT beat me to it.


----------



## Vice (Jul 30, 2013)

In what universe does a 0 not lower the average?


----------



## Nic (Jul 30, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Wouldn't voting a 1 be better than voting 0 actually? A 1 would lower the percentage. A 0 would do nothing.
> 
> EDIT: JT beat me to it.



nah because the score is Total number/number of votes.  A 0 adds  0 points to the total number, while on the other hand adding a point to the number of votes as long as 0 was an actual option to the poll.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 30, 2013)

Vice said:


> In what universe does a 0 not lower the average?



Apparently a universe where school doesn't exist.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2013)

Voting a 0 in a poll when 0 is an option brings the character down.

Not voting in a poll and just saying "I vote 0" does not.

That should not be very complicated.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol, I know it was started as a joke but there absolutely will not be 0s in Minato or Itachis threads. And this is just imo, but anyone who gives Itachi or Minato a 1 or a 0 is silly imo. I'm not saying that they're the best characters or anything like that, but at least Itachi is one of the better written characters in this series (and this is coming from a user who likes Minato much more) The 1s and 0s are for the fandoms, which I agree, I would give the Itachi and Minato fandoms both 1s, but not the characters.



Anyhoo, when Genma's poll ends I will post the final two. Before then, I will have the OP updated and we'll be ready for our grand finale! 

It's been like 9 months now, this is pretty exciting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that both Minato and Itachi will be getting a lot of 1s based on the fact that plenty of people on these forums find them to be horrible characters, and it doesn't even have anything to do with the fandom. 

You're making a gross assumption in a weak attempt to make the people who dislike them look petty.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh no, most of the 1s are going to be based purely on fan wars. Look at Sakura's poll to see how fan wars affect things and she's minor compared to Godnato and Jesachi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 30, 2013)

I already have my votes down and they actually have nothing to do with fan wars.

I know I'm not the only one. Sure, plenty will be fan-war-based, but there will be a lot of legit 1s.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 31, 2013)

Lol nah bro. Whether you admit it to yourself or not, if you give a 1 to either of these characters it is 100% because of the fandoms and the forums influence on the characters. There's no way Itachi deserves a 1 imo just because he's easily one of the most complex and well written characters. 

Its harder to make an argument for Minato as his panel time is extremely limited, but he has one of if not the most creative jutsus and fighting styles imo, so that alone should be enough for him not to get a 1. 

Not saying they're the best characters or that they're perfect or anything but anyone who votes a 1 and says it isn't because of the forums influence is either lying to themselves or a poor judge of character.


----------



## Undead (Jul 31, 2013)

Immortal, I normally agree with you, but come on. Are you honestly telling me you don't believe there's a person out there who dislikes Itachi / Minato solely because of their characters? You think anyone who votes them a 1 is because of fandom / forum influence? That may be the case for some people, but not all. Be realistic bruh.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 31, 2013)

Immortal, that's low.

You don't think people might rate Itachi a 1 because they hate what he did to his brother or think he's a retcon? Or they might rate Minato a 1 because he has no personality or defining characteristics whatsoever?

You don't like the fact that some people might think characters you like are horrible, so you turn it around and try to make those people look dumb? That's really low.


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2013)

He already used "imo", which means different "imos" might contradict him.

He is just baiting at this point.


----------



## Addy (Jul 31, 2013)

now, for the minato and itachi polls


----------



## auem (Jul 31, 2013)

Tobirama could have given Oro run for his money if his poll was up now.....

on second thought jealous Minato fans may gave him 1 en masse..


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 31, 2013)

The funny thing is that a lot of Minato fans do like Tobirama,they just don't like him when he's being compared to Minato.

So I think his score would actually be a bit higher with the feats he's been showing lately.


----------



## Rios (Jul 31, 2013)

What they like is the haxed S/T jutsu, most of them are also Obito fans. Its a matter of fighting style.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 31, 2013)

Rios said:


> He already used "imo", which means different "imos" might contradict him.
> 
> He is just baiting at this point.



First part is true, second part isn't. 

I'll drop it, my bad if I offended anyone.


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2013)

Immortal as the person that is running this thing, you shouldn't be trying to influence the voting first hand.  It's bad enough that you're already delaying their polls and giving them extra special significance as it is.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 31, 2013)

Lmao.

Because choosing when I post the polls influences them in any way


----------



## Seiji (Jul 31, 2013)

So we'll have a shitstorm comin' next week? My body is ready.


----------



## Undead (Jul 31, 2013)

If things get too out of hand, I'll Hiraishin us out of the storm.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 31, 2013)

Nic said:


> Immortal as the person that is running this thing, you shouldn't be trying to influence the voting first hand.  It's bad enough that you're already delaying their polls and giving them extra special significance as it is.



You say it as if his words have any noticeable influence behind them. You know what has influence on NF? Fan clubs and blatant fantardism.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 1, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Lol nah bro. Whether you admit it to yourself or not, if you give a 1 to either of these characters it is 100% because of the fandoms and the forums influence on the characters. There's no way Itachi deserves a 1 imo just because he's easily one of the most complex and well written characters.
> 
> Its harder to make an argument for Minato as his panel time is extremely limited, but he has one of if not the most creative jutsus and fighting styles imo, so that alone should be enough for him not to get a 1.
> 
> *Not saying they're the best characters or that they're perfect or anything but anyone who votes a 1 and says it isn't because of the forums influence is either lying to themselves or a poor judge of character*.



You just talked about 99% of NF.....  i know 1 % is the smart guys but there are very few....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 1, 2013)

Sunday the fun ones go up. Everything will be closed by then.

Better be on schedule, Immortal.


----------



## Kisame (Aug 1, 2013)

So it's Itachi and Minato next, interesting. 

Also, Kisame got 6th, though he got 3rd in KBL's poll (After Jiraiya and Zabuza) I can't say I'm disappointed really, especially seeing the characters above him were really hard to beat. 


Immortal said:


> Lol nah bro. Whether you admit it to yourself or not, if you give a 1 to either of these characters it is 100% because of the fandoms and the forums influence on the characters. There's no way Itachi deserves a 1 imo just because he's easily one of the most complex and well written characters.
> 
> Its harder to make an argument for Minato as his panel time is extremely limited, but he has one of if not the most creative jutsus and fighting styles imo, so that alone should be enough for him not to get a 1.
> 
> Not saying they're the best characters or that they're perfect or anything but anyone who votes a 1 and says it isn't because of the forums influence is either lying to themselves or a poor judge of character.


Not really, there will be readers that will view Itachi's "complexity" as contradiction, as I have seen many people go against his actions towards Sasuke and the clan, etc. It is a minority but it is still there. 

While I admit the stronger, more "complex",  more influential to the story line, and less bland (with more panel time) a character is the less likely he is to be hated within a group of readers, it is not absolute.

Same with Minato.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 2, 2013)

Madara has to be repolled too! His score now is too high, I am 100% sure it will decrease now by a lot!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 2, 2013)

Shark said:


> Not really, there will be readers that will view Itachi's "complexity" as contradiction, as I have seen many people go against his actions towards Sasuke and the clan, etc. It is a minority but it is still there.
> 
> While I admit the stronger, more "complex",  more influential to the story line, and less bland (with more panel time) a character is the less likely he is to be hated within a group of readers, it is not absolute.
> 
> Same with Minato.



Did you just put both of them in the same category for complexity and panel time? 

No matter how much you like one or both, there is definitely a huge difference there.


----------



## Addy (Aug 2, 2013)

i want the poll to wait until minato uses his jutsu.

i am not joking. this is like giving itachi his poll while kabuto sliced him even though we later find out that itachi was trolling.

postponed the poll


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 2, 2013)

No.

We didn't do that for anyone else. Minato shouldn't get special treatment.

Obvious character bias if that happens. Hashirama's poll happened as soon as he was ETed and we didn't wait for him.

He'll get repolled anyway when the series ends.



Edit:
Speaking of which, Tobirama still needs to be added to the repoll list.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 2, 2013)

^
Mos def. Feats were shown;now people don't have to rely on just his wit, charm and devilish good looks when judging him.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 2, 2013)

just put the threads up already

i wanna vote.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> No.
> 
> We didn't do that for anyone else. Minato shouldn't get special treatment.
> 
> ...


the difference between minato and madara or tobirama is that WE ALL KNOW minato WILL have his izanami moment. the fact that kishi is saving his jutsu for us should tell you that he is getting the izanami hype treatment. 

this is not like rin who suddenly became aweosme out of nowhere. 

the same goes for madara, and hashirama as they were like rin. no one expected madara to have anything aside from severe butthurt syndrom as with tobito and everyone thought hashirama was a naruto 2.0.


----------



## Rain (Aug 3, 2013)

Is there any chance the polls will be up before Tuesday?

Because i am going on a vacation and won't have internet there.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll vote for you.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 3, 2013)

So tomorrow the lamest polls are up!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2013)

A shit storm is coming.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2013)

Revy said:


> A shit storm is coming.



itachi predicted it long ago.............

converted Kurama's chakra into a usable form for them


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> the difference between minato and madara or tobirama is that WE ALL KNOW minato WILL have his izanami moment. the fact that kishi is saving his jutsu for us should tell you that he is getting the izanami hype treatment.
> 
> this is not like rin who suddenly became aweosme out of nowhere.
> 
> the same goes for madara, and hashirama as they were like rin. no one expected madara to have anything aside from severe butthurt syndrom as with tobito and everyone thought hashirama was a naruto 2.0.



Who cares?

You want Minato's poll to get special treatment, which has been refused everyone else, including Hashirama, who you wrote off despite what I said. 

It's unfair. He should be treated the same.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who cares?


i do





> You want Minato's poll to get special treatment, which has been refused everyone else, including Hashirama, who you wrote off despite what I said.
> 
> It's unfair. He should be treated the same.
> 
> That's all there is to it.



hashirama should get a repoll NOW. but hashirama's poll was created in 01-23-2013



chapter associated with that poll and date was 617 = the end of the chapter features sasuke arriving at the uchiha shrine. poll was closed 7 days after meaning that it was closed on the 30th or the release of 618 = the chapter where the hokages were revived at the end of the chapter. by then, i assume most people already voted. 

how were we supposed to know that the hokages would be revived from chapter 617? those were theories back then. even with that,  how would have known that the battle hashi and madara had would be epic? or that it would be shown? or that hashirama is not a copy of naruto at all?. 

difference here is that we have actual foreshadowing to minato kicking ass soon and the battle has yet to finish. 

we had JACK SHIT about hashirama back then. the poll back then might as well be zetsu's and the one who knows everything turns out to be zetsu. same result......... we knew jack shit. 


> It's unfair. He should be treated the same.
> 
> That's all there is to it.


if you want to talk about "fair" then why do a repoll in the first place for hashirama?. might as well do a repoll for every character there is since you say "He should be treated the same". oh wait, we received new info about hashi and we were told that he is still relavent by kishi AFTER THE POLL, NOT DURING THE POLL.

even more important is that we KNOW minato won't get high scores and we KNOW he will in a repoll later since he is given the izanami treatment.

 in other words, it is pointless doing a repoll for minato since we know there is more to him so might as well postpond the poll instead of doing 2 with the later being the one that MATTERS.


this is unlike hashirama whom we thought was out of the game and we  MIGHT see him flashback aside from some unconfirmed theories that went against the manga canon (summon ET hashirama even though he is sealed). there was no reason NOT TO put the poll back then.

if you did indeed plea back then for his poll to be postponed then you  were lucky that kishi retconed himself and pulled the whole "summon from the death god's belly" out of his ass.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 3, 2013)

well i will vote a higher note for itachi , just because he admited he failed and he is not poseing like minato.....

itachi an 8 maybe a 9

minato a 7 or a 8


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Immortal (Aug 3, 2013)

Characters will be repolled later guys, no reason to worry about future chapters.


Think I might be posting the threads tonight since I'm going out tonight and I dunno what I'm doing tomorrow yet.

Still haven't updated the OP  Sometimes I disappoint myself


----------



## Immortal (Aug 3, 2013)

Hm, already have to leave. 

Dragonus, are you ready for the polls? 

Hopefully they'll be up tomorrow, no promises, might be Monday. 

And no one else post 'em, I want the glory of my Poll finale


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for sticking to the plan and not playing favorites, Immortal.


----------



## Immortal (Aug 3, 2013)

Its tempting, not as a Minato fan, but because I'm actually excited to see whatever Minato is about to do. Its actually just as likely that this new jutsu will hurt Minato's forum reputation rather tahn help it anyways, so I don't understand why Minato fans would be adamant about waiting. 

But yeah, this is what the point of the repolls is so.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 3, 2013)

So when does the fun begin?


----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2013)

inzbiut 12 hiurs


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 3, 2013)

Two very vocal fandoms are about to meet on the battlefield. Who shall come out the victor?


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 3, 2013)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Two very vocal fandoms are about to meet on the battlefield. Who shall come out the victor?


I dunno,but I can just picture it now....


----------



## Immortal (Aug 3, 2013)

I need to get approval from Nesha, but they should be up tomorrow.

Phenom says hi.


----------



## auem (Aug 4, 2013)

let's make a single thread and put their poll options side by side...it would be mother of all threads...


----------



## Undead (Aug 4, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like Kakashi should get a second poll?


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

lolz unless there are dupes(and there will be) I am sure Sakura will take the most popular character award

Its August now, people arent on the internet.


----------



## Nic (Aug 4, 2013)

Rios said:


> lolz unless there are dupes(and there will be) I am sure Sakura will take the most popular character award
> 
> Its August now, people arent on the internet.



it would have been so regardless because the pairing FCs run things in that section, hence why Sakura got so many votes.  no such things with Itachi.


----------



## auem (Aug 4, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Does anyone else feel like Kakashi should get a second poll?


everybody will get repoll after the manga ends...


----------



## auem (Aug 4, 2013)

holy shit...didn't notice earlier,but Zabuza scored 9.03.!!..highest so far...


----------



## Rain (Aug 4, 2013)

Revy said:


> I'll vote for you.



Pretty sure i know what your vote would be, so i'll pass on that one


----------



## -JT- (Aug 4, 2013)

And so we've arrived at the climactic end


----------



## Kisame (Aug 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did you just put both of them in the same category for complexity and panel time?


Nah, I said "same for Minato" because I didn't find anything to write about him, but yeah he fit the point 


Godaime Kazekage said:


> Two very vocal fandoms are about to meet on the battlefield. Who shall come out the victor?


I'd say Itachi has more die-hard fans, but also more haters.


----------



## Immortal (Aug 4, 2013)

They'll be up tonight guys.


----------



## Vice (Aug 4, 2013)

auem said:


> holy shit...didn't notice earlier,but Zabuza scored 9.03.!!..highest so far...



Whoa. Dat respect.


----------



## Nic (Aug 4, 2013)

probably will win it all too, considering he won't need to be repolled.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

Silly nostalgia. I didnt even bother to look at his poll.


----------



## Undead (Aug 4, 2013)

Ugh, most of those high votes for Zabuza are out of pure nostalgia.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2013)

yea Haku got some insane ratings too because of nostalgia's sake

just didnt expect to happen again


----------



## Cord (Aug 4, 2013)

There's almost nothing unlikeable about the character so there will naturally be less people who'd give him a low score and some just didn't bother voting in his poll at all since he's just a minor character. And from what I've noticed, relevance to the plot is hardly ever a criteria for the voters in general.

It just so happened that most people who voted there are those who like him. But much as I think that Zabuza is a good character, it's still more fitting for either Orochimaru or Kakashi to take the top spot (imo).


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Ugh, most of those high votes for Zabuza are out of pure nostalgia.



Or it could be the fact that he's one of the rare well written characters in Kishi's manga. And that he doesn't need asspulls to make him likeable.


----------



## Immortal (Aug 4, 2013)

The Finale is here!!


----------



## -JT- (Aug 4, 2013)

Although I never really opposed saving them till last in the first place, this has turned out to be a good shout, Immortal


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn,Minato's poll is getting raeped.
I knew shit was gonna hit the fan with this recent chapter coming out.


----------



## Nic (Aug 4, 2013)

meh Minato is just a boring a character, i don't get the 1 and i don't get the 10s for his character.  There's very little depth to his character.  Ironically you can tell it's just a fandom war with who are giving 1s out there.  I think Rios is so far the only person who give a 1 to minato who didn't give a 10 to Itachi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 4, 2013)

Nic said:


> meh *Minato is just a boring a character, i don't get the 1 *and i don't get the 10s for his character.  *There's very little depth to his character.*  Ironically you can tell it's just a fandom war with who are giving 1s out there.  I think Rios is so far the only person who give a 1 to minato who didn't give a 10 to Itachi.



Normally, characters with little depth can be given a mediocre vote, thrown aside, and forgotten about. 

Unless they are supposed to be important. If someone has a decent plot impact and they are someone we are supposed to care about, I need something to hold onto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

i voted 10 for both, sue me


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i voted 10 for both, sue me



How dare you, everyone knows you can only be one or the other! How else are the radical posters supposed to reconcile their false dichotomies now!?


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

haha its amusing how the good guy who did nothing wrong is getting trashed but the most controversial character and the second biggest mess next to Obito is getting da love


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

Girls- I mean NF loves bad boys.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Who doesnt want to be the most coddled and suggestively powerful character in the manga? Come on now, he did some things but in reality he is such a nice guy


----------



## Vice (Aug 5, 2013)

That's what happens when the only prerequisite to get a 10/10 is to look cool.

I swear, give Choji Itachi's background and his fanbase would be cut by at least half.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How dare you, everyone knows you can only be one or the other! How else are the radical posters supposed to reconcile their false dichotomies now!?





i divided by zero 



Rios said:


> haha its amusing how the good guy who did nothing wrong is getting trashed but the most controversial character and the second biggest mess next to Obito is getting da love



hot Uchiha, your argument is invalid  jk jk

though, these polls should really put things into perspective...since the little bro was the only one to get past 200 10s among all polls, and the only one who can challenge it at this rate is the older one.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 5, 2013)

Both earned a ten from me. As if i cared about the fanboysgirls opinions. I'm enjoying both of them in the series, and i can live with that unlike some people.


----------



## Undead (Aug 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> haha its amusing how the good guy who did nothing wrong is getting trashed but the most controversial character and the second biggest mess next to Obito is getting da love


Welcome to narutoforums.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

i think that put Minato's and Itachi's poll up at the same time was a mistake...there is too much rivalry between both fanbases, so the tendence is go vote 1 for one and 10 for the other, kind of fucks up the result 

i dont think that Minato's poll would be going so bad if it was done separated from Itachi's...


----------



## Undead (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeanne, I don't think it makes a difference either way. If only Itachi's poll was up, you'd still have people from Minato's bandwagon jumping against him, and vice-versa. But I do see what you're saying, I can see the competitive tension. But in the end, either way would have resulted in the same shit.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 5, 2013)

You people should be aware popularity polls such as this do not measure likability properly. What you have in them is a mix of that and how much powerful / antagonist the pro / anti fandoms are, sometimes with a pinch of trolling.

Then there are threads such as Zabuza, which are riddled with nostalgia instead of objectivity.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2013)

It's amazing how the polls count when they go in a way the fans of the character wish them to be, and suddenly they don't when the results do not turn out how they wish.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 5, 2013)

ch1p said:


> You people should be aware popularity polls such as this do not measure likability properly. What you have in them is a mix of that and how much powerful / antagonist the pro / anti fandoms are, sometimes with a pinch of trolling.
> 
> Then there are threads such as Zabuza, which are riddled with nostalgia instead of objectivity.



What could be done differently then?
I considered an option in which everyone was given five plus votes and five minus votes, and they could use them on whichever characters they wanted, but once they were gone, they were gone.
That way, people would vote more truly and sparingly, saving the few votes they had only for their absolute favourite and absolute worst characters, rather than making joke votes/spite votes or whatever.

There are naturally going to be flaws with this method though...


----------



## ch1p (Aug 5, 2013)

The polls count of course, they're just not entirely objective.

Personally, I'm very amused at how all this is turning out. I'm only butthurt over not being active in the week of Tsunade's poll and consequently not voting for her.



-JT- said:


> What could be done differently then?
> I considered an option in which everyone was given five plus votes and five minus votes, and they could use them on whichever characters they wanted, but once they were gone, they were gone.
> That way, people would vote more truly and sparingly, saving the few votes they had only for their absolute favourite and absolute worst characters, rather than making joke votes/spite votes or whatever.
> 
> There are naturally going to be flaws with this method though...



Honestly, I don't think it would change much.

It doesn't matter.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Aug 5, 2013)

Have to say Itachi is doing better than I expected.
 As for Minato, unbelievable what overexposure can do to such a character.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 5, 2013)

As for now :
Itachi : 7.38
Minato: 6.51

It's still been just 12-13h since the pools have started but i think it's safe to say Itachi will probably win .


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

Itachi may win the battle but not the war. Minato could get a repoll after the asspulls are over with.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

I wonder if people will get banned like the great banning massacre in the Sakura poll thread


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

I doubt it. DN is really cracking the whip when it comes to posts with baiting in it. So no repeat of the great banning massacre.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Hardly. In the current polls I attacked a bunch of people - nothing(not that I'll bother anymore, everything now seems quiet)
In the Sakura poll - we were stuck discussing her looks and comparing her with other characters - a week ban.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> Hardly. In the current polls I attacked a bunch of people - nothing(not that I'll bother anymore, everything now seems quiet)
> In the Sakura poll - we were stuck discussing her looks and comparing her with other characters - a week ban.



I got a 3 day ban 

But yeah, it makes no sense 

What an underwhelming ending to the polls 

@Revy 

I can tell


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

This is what you all get for bitching at Immortal about these polls.

You all owe him an apology.

He is just one man with one computer/laptop.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

@revy


But what if he's not?


----------



## auem (Aug 5, 2013)

Minato so much behind Itachi is bit...stupid...
though i gave both of them 10......


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2013)

it's not.  Itachi's fandom is much bigger than Minato's.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

Where do you see neutral people? Itachi has been one of the most "in your face" characters so far. You cant be neutral towards him. You either like his story and/or his abilities or tire out of him and down vote him.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

Tbh I had no idea people even cared about Minato until I joined NF. 

I knew Itachi had a wide fanbase the second I saw him on Toonami as a kid :ignoramus

Though he lacks abs so he's not for me


----------



## eurytus (Aug 5, 2013)

their "1" are pretty equal, but Itachi got more "10", they have equal share of haters, but Itachi got more wankers


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Tbh I had no idea people even cared about Minato until I joined NF.
> 
> I knew Itachi had a wide fanbase the second I saw him on Toonami as a kid :ignoramus
> 
> Though he lacks abs so he's not for me



He was dying of ninja aids,what kind of body did you expect Itachi to have.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

There should be a crack thread on how to contract ninja aids, what exactly it is and who currently has it


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> There should be a crack thread on how to contract ninja aids, what exactly it is and who currently has it



Simpsons did it.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

@revy

Meh, it's ok. Just needs more victims and how to contract it. And what it is.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 5, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> the great banning massacre in the Sakura poll thread



oh my, memories.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

If you make it,and include Kimimaro in it,just remember I know where you sleep.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

if I make it? Psh.. I'm too classy for that 

*proceeds to fap to a fictional character*




Obito has ninja aids I'm sure.
And Minato.
And Sasuke.
And Naruto.
And Sakura.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

Don't you dare have impure thoughts about Kimimaro.

I think Neji had them,hence the reason why he chose not the have any medical help when he got impaled by that massive wood. He was dying already.....of ninja aids.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

I was having impure thoughts about Hidan. 


 And it's possible. I think some akatsuki members have ninja aids too


----------



## Undead (Aug 5, 2013)

Hayate was the first to inherit ninja aids. Then he passed it onto Kimimaro. Then Kimimaro passed it onto Itachi.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

^Kimimaro didn't die of aids though he died of cancer.

Itachi gave it to them. He was secretly against them after all. This was his true plan to achieve peace. By making sure every Akatsuki member died of ninja aids.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2013)

auem said:


> Minato so much behind Itachi is bit...stupid...
> though i gave both of them 10......



Considering how much time the author spent on each character...no, no it isn't.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 5, 2013)

It won't happen, but I'd like Minato to win.
Saying that, I'm only that way inclined because he's losing handily at the moment. If Itachi was in second place and Minato had a sudden outburst of irrational, militant fans, I'd probably swap sides. 

I like supporting the underdog


----------



## Vice (Aug 5, 2013)

Itachi's fanbase here is large, rabid and vocal. This isn't all that surprising.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

lol @ assuming this is some sort of competition.
Itachi has more panel time, more relevant actions, more relations to the other characters, more jutsus to show, more things to say, more things to discuss about. Minato cant compete. Jiraiya cant compete. Nagato cant compete. Only characters like Naruto and Sasuke come close.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2013)

poor minato 

but he will do better when the repoll happens after he woes us all with his ST izanami


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> It won't happen, but I'd like Minato to win.



Win? Win what? You mean "get higher than Itachi"?

This is why the polls should have been posted at their regular times, far apart from one another.

This whole "KL Popularity Poll" has become a Popularity Poll for 139 characters, with a bonus rabid gladiatorial battle between Itachi and Minato.


----------



## Rios (Aug 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Win? Win what? You mean "get higher than Itachi"?
> 
> This is why the polls should have been posted at their regular times, far apart from one another.
> 
> This whole "KL Popularity Poll" has become a Popularity Poll for 139 characters, with a bonus rabid gladiatorial battle between Itachi and Minato.



We know who to blame for this


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2013)

yeah they should have been spread apart.  over half the 1s both these characters are getting are from the opposite fanbase and has completely ruined their polls.  Yeah sure even if spread apart they would have garnered some 1s from these fandoms but not nearly as many as when their threads are right on top of one another after weeks of these two fandoms just going at it.

there's a very good chance these two characters end up with the second and third most 1s.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 5, 2013)

What's done is done.Immortal did a great job with this thing.


Let people vote however they want ( though ideally it shouldn't be affected by fandoms), it shouldn't really bother anyone IMO

As long as you're happy with your own vote. Besides Minato will get 
plenty of new feats and panel-time  in the near future.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Jeanne, I don't think it makes a difference either way. If only Itachi's poll was up, you'd still have people from Minato's bandwagon jumping against him, and vice-versa. But I do see what you're saying, I can see the competitive tension. But in the end, either way would have resulted in the same shit.


well, i am talking more about fandom mobilization than anything 

when a certain character poll is coming up and he has a huge fanbase here, the fanclubs tend to be mobilized, and people who are not even used to come around the library or even NF join to give their vote. Some of these people *could*, for the sole fact that the polls are up at the same time and clearly were put up against each other in an intentional way, go vote the opposite for them.

Naw, it doesnt mean that the outcome would be necessarily any different though...


----------



## -JT- (Aug 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Win? Win what? You mean "get higher than Itachi"?
> 
> This is why the polls should have been posted at their regular times, far apart from one another.
> 
> This whole "KL Popularity Poll" has become a Popularity Poll for 139 characters, with a bonus rabid gladiatorial battle between Itachi and Minato.



Hey, blame the militant fans who adore one and despise the other. I honestly don't care for either of them, and before I started to frequent the KL more, I'd never have thought that they'd be the two that the fandom pitted against each other.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Hey, blame the militant fans who adore one and despise the other. I honestly don't care for either of them, and before I started to frequent the KL more, I'd have never have thought that they'd be the two that the fandom pitted against each other.



shouldn't be that much of a surprise.  It was always going to be a battle between the two fandoms over who is the greater genius.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

to be honest, what is making Minato's poll ugly is more the lack of 10s to counter-balance the 1s


----------



## eurytus (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think the timing makes any difference, cos people who're down voting are KL regular, casual fans would just vote 10 for their favourite then log off.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> to be honest, what is making Minato's poll ugly is more the lack of 10s to counter-balance the 1s



not really, the characters that get a ton of tens are generally those that a part of the popular pairing FCs, the big three FCs, and in this case the itachi fc.  Their polls get linked in their respective fcs giving them tons of tens.  I don't even think Minato has an FC with any activity in it yet he'll still get more 10s than Zabuza who has won the popularity rating.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> not really, the characters that get a ton of tens are generally those that a part of the popular pairing FCs, the big three FCs, and in this case the itachi fc.  Their polls get linked in their respective fcs giving them tons of tens.  I don't even think Minato has an FC with any activity in it yet he'll still get more 10s than Zabuza who has won the popularity rating.


but thats the thing


he is getting the same amount of 1s of characters that are controversial or pairing related, but he doesnt have the FC mobilization to counter-balance with 10s, see?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 5, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Hey, blame the militant fans who adore one and despise the other. I honestly don't care for either of them, and before I started to frequent the KL more, I'd never have thought that they'd be the two that the fandom pitted against each other.



I get a little sick of people here mocking those who vote 10 on one and 1 on the other. It's not as if plenty of us don't have valid reasons that we've stated.



Nic said:


> not really, the characters that get a ton of tens are generally those that a part of the popular pairing FCs, the big three FCs, and in this case the itachi fc.  Their polls get linked in their respective fcs giving them tons of tens.  I don't even think Minato has an FC with any activity in it yet he'll still get more 10s than Zabuza who has won the popularity rating.



I always see his FC on the front page of the FC forum...


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> but thats the thing
> 
> 
> he is getting the same amount of 1s of characters that are controversial or pairing related, but he doesnt have the FC mobilization to counter-balance with 10s, see?



yeah although the number of 1s he's getting is from the constant fandom wars that have occurred between Itachi fans and Minato fans.  Even itachi is getting way more ones this time around than in his last poll.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> yeah although the number of 1s he's getting is from the constant fandom wars that have occurred between Itachi fans and Minato fans.  Even itachi is getting way more ones this time around than in his last poll.


yeah, though we should just consider Minato's 1s to be from Itachi fans, some people simply dislike the guy 

lol i followed Sakura's and Sasuke's polls only, so these two are feeling normal


----------



## -JT- (Aug 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I get a little sick of people here mocking those who vote 10 on one and 1 on the other. It's not as if plenty of us don't have valid reasons that we've stated.
> .


Wasn't necessarily talking about you. I don't really know you, so for all I know, you're an exception anyway. I'm not saying you're all like that, but there are plenty of irrational 'the king soloz lol' or 'hiraishin GG' people out there who spoil the whole bunch by hating the other for no justified reason.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2013)

Ridiculous that it ultimately boils down to which is stronger than the other... That's pretty much the driving force behind it.


----------



## Immortal (Aug 5, 2013)

Lets blame the poll organizer for stupid fandom wars 

People shouldn't worry about these polls too much anyways since Minato will absolutely be repolled again and id be shocked if we didn't see itachi one more time via flashbacks or something before this manga ends.


----------



## Undead (Aug 5, 2013)

This has been one hell of a ride so far. Loving it.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 5, 2013)

Now I wish that Hinata and Sakura had been released at the same time


----------



## Undead (Aug 5, 2013)

I wonder if anything would go down if Kakashi and Obito were released at the same time.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 5, 2013)

Nah, a good majority of NF members dislike Obito no matter how bad/ good Kakashi is.

And Kakashi is too awesome to cause such a conflict


----------



## ch1p (Aug 5, 2013)

Immortal said:


> Lets blame the poll organizer for stupid fandom wars



Just ignore it.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 5, 2013)

Paragon said:


> I wonder if anything would go down if Kakashi and Obito were released at the same time.


More like Madara and Obito. Kakashi is the 2nd-3d most liked character after all, not to mention many Kakashi fans are Obito fans too. I don't think there would be any conflict.


And interesting results, indeed. I expected Minato and Itachi to receive around the same ratio of hate/wank  surprise, surprise.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2013)

I wonder how things would have went for Tobirama's poll if his was released at the same time as Minato's.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 6, 2013)

Speaking of which, I have just found out that Genma has zero abysmal votes


----------



## auem (Aug 6, 2013)

by the way,has Uzumaki Mito been polled..



Immortal said:


> Lets blame the poll organizer for stupid fandom wars
> 
> People shouldn't worry about these polls too much anyways since Minato will absolutely be repolled again and id be shocked if we didn't see itachi one more time via flashbacks or something before this manga ends.



since his poll Tobirama have shown more feats and will have more...so please include him in repoll....


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 6, 2013)

auem said:


> by the way,has Uzumaki Mito been polled..



She would get 1 from all of the Madara and Hashirama fans. You know the reason ψ(｀∇?)ψ


----------



## Ernie (Aug 6, 2013)

The biggest upcoming failure shall be Madara in the polls, I mean how comes that this cunt got so many good votes.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 6, 2013)

My reaction at this plot twist;


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh shit, Minato better be kickass this chapter or else his poll will go further down the shitter.


auem said:


> since his poll Tobirama have shown more feats and will have more...so please include him in repoll....



I 2nd this.



Leon Soryu said:


> She would get 1 from all of the Madara and Hashirama fans. You know the reason ψ(｀∇?)ψ



Hey...
I'll give her a 2 for being pretty.
jk,I know jack shit about her. I'll probably give her a 5/10 unless Kishi shits on her character.


Ernie said:


> The biggest upcoming failure shall be Madara in the polls, I mean how comes that this cunt got so many good votes.


1. Personality
2. Badass
3. Feats shown
4. Uchiha
5. Still a better villain than Obito <-----Not my opinion
6. Character design
7. Villain
8. Interesting Background
9. Plot relevancy


----------



## alcoholmixture (Aug 6, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> She would get 1 from all of the Madara and Hashirama fans. You know the reason ψ(｀∇?)ψ



 It's not that bad I think, I don't think most of them see her as the threat (and that will continue as long as Hashi doesn't mention her yet).
 Will vote an 8 for her. Brief appearances, but I like her already and hope she will appear again (despite all the treatment female characters have received in this manga).

 Yeah, it seems many people don't like Madara's backstory. It actually makes me like him much more. Also many sentences from zombie Madara now sound interesting in hindsight. I'm not that big on "badass" boastful oneliners.   Now I see him more as a fallen hero though.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2013)

alcoholmixture said:


> It's not that bad I think, I don't think most of them see her as the threat (*and that will continue as long as Hashi doesn't mention her yet*).
> Will vote an 8 for her. Brief appearances, but I like her already and hope she will appear again (despite all the treatment female characters have received in this manga).
> 
> Yeah, it seems many people don't like Madara's backstory. It actually makes me like him much more. Also many sentences from zombie Madara now sound interesting in hindsight. I'm not that big on "badass" boastful oneliners. Now I see him more as a fallen hero though.



However all hell will break loose if Kishi turns this into another love triangle. With both Hashi and Madara desiring Mito.

I like the way some of the fandom portrays her.
Something tells me her personality will match her appearance.
Very elegant.

I actually have no opinion on his backstory. I mean it was alright,but it seemed like something was always missing. Oh well,it was from Hashirama's perspective anyway. I shall wait for Madara's side of the story to make my final decision on it.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Aug 6, 2013)

Revy said:


> However all hell will break loose if Kishi turns this into another love triangle. With both Hashi and Madara desiring Mito.
> 
> I like the way some of the fandom portrays her.
> Something tells me her personality will match her appearance.
> ...



 It's not only her design alone, but also the way he draws them together.. it looks so stately and official, great leader and his female half, like a first couple (while Minato and Kushina's family looks so normal and warm). She seemed to have a personal side though. The way she talked to Kushina sounded like at first she wasn't that happy with her fate as a foreigner and then a jinchuuriki (although she chose to seal it into herself) and she desired a normal, happy family.  
 I found it suspicious the way Kishi chose to hype her by comparing Naruto's ability to sense malice in KCM with hers, instead of making parallels between him and his own mother who was also a Kyuubi Jinchuriki (Kishi's normal way of doing things). So maybe all we need is patience.
 It was like when Kishi used Kabuto and Minato to hype Tobirama, I was like "Hmm, so you want to draw attraction to this Hokage, but how? He's in the Death God's belly now." Turned out Kishi found a way.

 A triangle , hmm, I don't think that will happen. If Mads had only said that women were weak, I would consider that as a hint, but then he went on to say that weak meant ugly and weak Senjus were even uglier... But who knows with Kishi...   

 Certainly there was something missing. Hashi emphasized the detail that he didn't really understand the reason Mads left and then attacked Konoha again and again. 

 I will wait for both Mads' and Tobirama's side of the story.


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

I will 1 her simply because of how stupid NF acts about her relationship. There are no love triangles, Madara already went down the dark path and marked Hashirama as his one and only rival BEFORE she even came into the story.

Think about it. Tobirama put a wrench between Madara and Hashirama but Madara doesnt seem to give a shit. There is less than zero chance to be revealed that Mito was more important than that.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2013)

alcoholmixture@ You know how Kishi likes dem parallels. But you're right,it would be an ass pull on his part. 

Rios.
You don't know how Kishi will portray Mito and her relationship with Hashirama. You might finally find a female character in this manga you like.


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

But Hashirama's flashback is done. What could he possibly be dreaming about now?


----------



## eurytus (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the love triangle is between Tobirama, Madara and Hashirama, no?


----------



## Rios (Aug 6, 2013)

Makes more sense than that other thing.


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2013)

Itachi with more 1s than Obito already.   My life is complete.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2013)

It seems the dupes cavalry  has arrived.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a  strange feeling  a lot of Minato fans are currently banned. I see Alphareader is for whatever reason.That had be unlucky...


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 6, 2013)

itachi- 10
minato- 8
genma- 7


----------



## -JT- (Aug 6, 2013)

Danzio said:


> I have a  strange feeling  a lot of Minato fans are currently banned. I see Alphareader is for whatever reason.That had be unlucky...



I smell a conspiracy


----------



## Danzio (Aug 6, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I smell a conspiracy



I know right :



Here we are sitting helplessly vulnerable while these things occur.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 6, 2013)

I know 5 Minato-fans got banned 4-5 days ago.  What is going on? :/



@Rios: Madara's poll was BEFORE the terrible flashback!


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2013)

even if they were banned, they'll be back before the poll closes, so they can vote then.


----------



## Undead (Aug 6, 2013)

The mods are pro-Itachi, anti-Minato.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd rather they were Anti Itachi, Anti Minato


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 7, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'd rather they were Anti Itachi, Anti Minato



I'd rather they were anti bias as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 7, 2013)

The bans have nothing to do with a conspiracy. 

A lot of shit went down with all those p*d*p**** Obito threads a couple of weeks ago and I'm pretty sure that's when a lot of bans got laid out.



auem said:


> by the way,has Uzumaki Mito been polled..



Mito never had a single line and hasn't had a major, _emphasized_ impact on the story (Kishi weirdly never made a big deal about the Jinnchuuriki thing), so why should she be polled....?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 7, 2013)

Since the last weeks Naruto's popularity has risen even in the Library and Telegrams with a lot. I mean just watch the Telegrams today, dat Naruto! 


Let the repoll come!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 7, 2013)

But Ernie aren't you worried about Minato's poll this week?




PikaCheeka said:


> *Mito never had a single line *and hasn't had a major, _emphasized_ impact on the story (Kishi weirdly never made a big deal about the Jinnchuuriki thing), so why should she be polled....?


What about that pep talk she had with lil Kushina?


----------



## auem (Aug 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The bans have nothing to do with a conspiracy.
> 
> A lot of shit went down with all those p*d*p**** Obito threads a couple of weeks ago and I'm pretty sure that's when a lot of bans got laid out.
> 
> ...



Mito had...twice...first time in Kyubi's flashback where she said 'stay inside me' or something and again in Kushina's flashback when she said her to fill the 'vessel' with love before being jin...


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 7, 2013)

Minato will lose to Kakashi in this poll. And I remember him having an average of over 9.00 in the previous one, where he had like a fifth of the feats we know now.

I'm liking what I'm seeing


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2013)

^ That's because when a character is just a background legend with 10 lines, it's easy to ignore the fact that he's lacking in the characterization department. 



Revy said:


> What about that pep talk she had with lil Kushina?





auem said:


> Mito had...twice...first time in Kyubi's flashback where she said 'stay inside me' or something and again in Kushina's flashback when she said her to fill the 'vessel' with love before being jin...



Mito never actually had any lines in Kushina's flashback. Kushina just repeated what she said.

The "stay inside me", I wouldn't even count. People want a poll based on that?


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2013)

she had panel time and link in the story as the fist one to captivate Kyubi inside Konoha...SO6P too didn't had much more(only his lectures to Bijuus)..we even hadn't seen his face..yet he is in the poll...


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2013)

Revy said:


> But Ernie aren't you worried about Minato's poll this week?



Haters gonna hate. Minato is still one of the best characters in this manga!


*Spoiler*: __ 



After Naruto and Tobirama ofcourse 




Minato will be repolled, I am sure he will have done some epic shit by than.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Haters gonna hate. Minato is still one of the best characters in this manga!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do you think Tobirama will be repolled as well? He just has to be after the amazing shit he's been pulling in this manga.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm sure Tobirama and Minato will pull another combo soon, giving them both another poll.


----------



## Undead (Aug 8, 2013)

Tobirama definitely deserves a repoll.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 8, 2013)

Have we established why Hinata is on the repoll list yet?


----------



## Undead (Aug 8, 2013)

I really would like to know that too. As far as I recall, she hasn't done anything that significant to justify a repoll.

And no, her -_cough_- amazing "They're both smiling" analysis isn't repoll worthy.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2013)

She will fuck Naruto soon.


----------



## Hinata_Rules (Aug 8, 2013)

Quick Question. What makes a character eligible for a re-poll?


----------



## -JT- (Aug 8, 2013)

If it's because she barely managed to perform the 64 Palms, then logically the rest of the Rookie 9 should have repolls too. It should be all or none as of the latest chapter.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 8, 2013)

Hinata will do something soon, with Naruto. Something emotional.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Hinata will do something soon, with Naruto. Something emotional.



She'll be walking Naruto down that aisle in his dress when he and Sasuke finally get married.


----------



## Immortal (Aug 8, 2013)

None of the OP is updated, stop worrying about who's getting repolled 

We'll discuss that here. I'll decide with PikaCheeka the main list of people getting repolled and if people think that we missed someone you can speak up. The OP hasn't been updated because I've been pretty sick and busy lately.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2013)

We originally put Hinata up as a repoll because it's a given that she will do something else by the end of the series. If she doesn't, we just remove her. No big deal.

I guess it will depend on if repolls will be when the series ends like originally planned, or sooner.



auem said:


> she had panel time and link in the story as the fist one to captivate Kyubi inside Konoha...SO6P too didn't had much more(only his lectures to Bijuus)..we even hadn't seen his face..yet he is in the poll...



I don't think he should have been there and many others felt the same.

Thing is, RS has undeniably heavily influenced the plot and we hear his stupid name every other chapter (unlike Mito). He's not a character, but a plot device, so he was polled.


----------



## Immortal (Aug 8, 2013)

I think we'll wait for the series to conclude before polling like.. Naruto or Sasuke again, unless they do something major. 

But when Minato/Tobirama are "killed" again, we'll probably just repoll them then. I dunno, I'd like to know what Nesha thinks.

I've literally been posting from my phone just laying here all day, I feel like shit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 8, 2013)

The wonders of phone internet.

End of the series for everyone.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 10, 2013)

hinata and sakura don't deserve repolls. they will still get the same amount of love/hate regardless of what they do for the remainder of the series. their image is already cemented.

only people deserving of a repoll chance are sasuke, naruto, kakashi, obito and maybe tobirama (by the end of the series)


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the reason Hinata was added to "repoll" list was because her poll opened on the week of 615 and most people gave her 10 out of spite.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 11, 2013)

Naw, we added her because it's just safe to assume that by the end of the series, she will have a significant role to play.

The only way she won't be worth a repoll is if Kishi never does the slightest thing about pairings and drops both her and Sakura entirely. 

Because face it, half or more of the people who voted on her came out of pairing FCs just to do so. Whether Naruto ends up with her or whether he ends up with Sakura (lol) or no-one and we never see Hinata again, the way people see her will change drastically.



And @ eyeknockout - No. Sakura as a T7 member and the heroine, no matter how neglected, is definitely getting a repoll. And your list is way too sparse and obviously playing favorites.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> hinata and s*akura don't deserve repolls*. they will still get the same amount of love/hate regardless of what they do for the remainder of the series. their image is already cemented.
> 
> only people deserving of a repoll chance are sasuke, naruto, kakashi, obito and maybe tobirama (by the end of the series)



to be honest i trolled that poll like shit ,  i think atleast 50 or more people voted 10 just because we wanted to create a shitstorm  ( i am talking facts maybe there where even more people who i didnt know  )


----------



## Immortal (Aug 11, 2013)

*New Scores, Courtesy of PikaCheeka!*

Zetsu - 6.32
 Zaku - 5.36
 Zabuza - 9.03 - New high
 Yugito - 6.41
 Gaara's dad - 4.59
 Yashamaru - 3.93
 Yamato - 7.42
 Yahiko - 8.07
 Yagura - 6.49
 Utakata - 5.88


*New Award! *

*Highest Average: *Zabuza [9.03]



It felt nice doing that one last massive OP update. Itachi and Minato conclude in about two hours and we'll be officially concluded.


Can someone link me the Genma poll?


----------



## Cord (Aug 11, 2013)

It's nice to see Zabuza getting a high score as he really is a good character. Though I don't know if it's just me. . . But something doesn't feel right about him getting the first spot and scoring higher than Orochimaru and Kakashi. Hopefully, the re-polls of the latter will yield better results.

→ .


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2013)

If zabuza gets the highest score in this manga..... men this means that the manga is really really bad.... LOL


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2013)

The manga is bad but the excessive nostalgia is making it even worse.

Anyway I am glad to see Minato and Itachi dont have the most votes, the most 10s, or the most 1s. A lesson is to be learned here, just because the two fanbases are that vocal doesnt mean they are also that massive.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 11, 2013)

Which still makes me question why they were being polled out of order. Would've made more sense to poll FC characters last considering they pull the largest amount of votes.


----------



## Default (Aug 11, 2013)

Immortal said:


> *New Scores, Courtesy of PikaCheeka!*
> 
> Zetsu - 6.32
> Zaku - 5.36
> ...





Orochimaru pls . Now I regret that 10 I gave to Zabuza.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes. Zabuza. My man.


----------



## Animaeon (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh...

Oh wow. I'm speechless about Zabuza snatching the first spot... TnJ'ed and still topping the list? NF, you confuse me sometimes


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 11, 2013)

zabuza gained the first spot? I was almost sure it would be tiger mizuki


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 11, 2013)

Dupes haven't been checked for yet. I counted all votes, including those by banned members who aren't dupes. These are obviously subject to change but currently:

Itachi - 7.43  with  173 10s and 58 1s.
Minato - 6.51  with  93 10s and 61 1s.

...they both had over 300 votes, so don't anticipate them changing significantly even after dupe vote pruning.


----------



## Vice (Aug 11, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> If zabuza gets the highest score in this manga..... men this means that the manga is really really bad.... LOL



Because "lol pwr lvlz" is all that matters, eh?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 11, 2013)

On that note the project is closed.

Before a final winner is declared, the polls will undergo a heavier cleaning. Rankings may and will change.
I ask patience as going through all of the polls and voters will take some time.

Thanks to all of you who participated!


----------

